# JeanRichard at Ashford



## watch_hor (Nov 11, 2011)

Looks like Ashford is now carrying JR. I also received this VIP flash with 25% off their already 60+% off. Not particularly fond of JR but I'm always a sucker for a good deal. At 44mm these are big pieces, they do offer some 39mm variants but sadly nothing in the middle.

Happy hunting. Suspect we'll see a deluge of JR start appearing on recon in about a week.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dak_la (Sep 13, 2012)

Wow, very good prices! Thanks for the information, but unfortunately they do not have many 39mm terrascopes that do not look too feminine.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Yeah, thanks for the info. I've always been curious about JR. I tried a few at an AD but unfortunately are a bit big for me. Although I'm tempted by the 39mm blue, bronze or white blue.


----------



## watch_hor (Nov 11, 2011)

Yeah, a little big for me. Wished they made a 42mm version. While the case size of the 39mm version may be about right for me the huge bezel makes the dials look really small and thus a no go. 80+% off after the coupon still makes for an interesting deal though...


----------



## smalleq (Jul 15, 2014)

Wow, I'm glad I sold the two I had before they tanked the cost on them. That's pretty extreme!


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

If you like the JR look then go for it and enjoy!!!


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

If they had a black dial 39mm on bracelet I'd have snagged one for sure. Those prices are insane.

How often do they(Ashford) do these double discounts?


----------



## bacari (Nov 14, 2007)

Good deal


----------



## dak_la (Sep 13, 2012)

mrklabb said:


> If they had a black dial 39mm on bracelet I'd have snagged one for sure. Those prices are insane.
> 
> How often do they(Ashford) do these double discounts?


That's the one I like too. But Watch_hor had a point that at 39mm and such a big cushion and bezel, the dial might look too small. I have never seen one in person but at that price, maybe I don't care.


----------



## GlennO (Jan 3, 2010)

dak_la said:


> That's the one I like too. But Watch_hor had a point that at 39mm and such a big cushion and bezel, the dial might look too small. I have never seen one in person but at that price, maybe I don't care.


Yeah I'd like to know the dial/crystal diameter. I reckon it would be under 30mm.


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

Man, those are killer prices. If they had Aquascopes in 39mm I'd be all over it.


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

how do you use the coupon?


----------



## honestlygreedy (Jun 20, 2012)

watch_hor said:


> Yeah, a little big for me. Wished they made a 42mm version. While the case size of the 39mm version may be about right for me the huge bezel makes the dials look really small and thus a no go. 80+% off after the coupon still makes for an interesting deal though...


Good point. The 39mm bronze one has a nice texture but I don't know about a smaller dial and oversize hands.


----------



## watch_hor (Nov 11, 2011)

mrklabb said:


> If they had a black dial 39mm on bracelet I'd have snagged one for sure. Those prices are insane.
> 
> How often do they(Ashford) do these double discounts?


Not often, only got VIP coupons on a few occasions

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watch_hor (Nov 11, 2011)

IGotId said:


> how do you use the coupon?


Just enter the coupon code at checkout

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## js1 (Jul 7, 2011)

Watch_hor, thanks for the heads up. Just ordered a Terrascope which is a steal at these prices. Those are quality pieces, looking much nicer in person.


----------



## watch_hor (Nov 11, 2011)

js1 said:


> Watch_hor, thanks for the heads up. Just ordered a Terrascope which is a steal at these prices. Those are quality pieces, looking much nicer in person.


No worries, glad you were able to take advantage of this. As always post up pics when that beauty comes in!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

Funny thing is, I been wanting a particular JR for a while now. I put it off because I decided to get myself another watch that also had my attention first. Soooo glad I waited! I saved a few thousand LOL! I thought I was done for the year with my budget practically blown and was planning on picking up the JR next year instead but they had exactly what I wanted at a price that I had to rub my eyes a few times and put on my glasses on just to make sure I read it correctly. I been a fan of this brand for a while as they make exceptional finishing and details on their cases and dials for great prices. Some of their designs are a little wild as I'm more of a conservative and classic style collector luckily they don't fall short in that department either.


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

watch_hor said:


> Not often, only got VIP coupons on a few occasions
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the response and heads up on the deal. I said screw it and got one but now I need to sell a watch as I have set a one in one out limit since far too many of my wonderful watches have gone months not on the wrist. Assuming it works out I will post photos Wed/Thurs.

I'm really tempted to snag a 1681 with cushion case but I'm not sure if I will bond with it and if not, how the market will be to flip/trade...what a tough world!


----------



## Horologic (Apr 26, 2012)

I have seen this brand mentioned before. I always assumed it was a micro, but apparently it's made by the same company behind Girard-Perregaux. I like a few JeanRichard models, but the retail prices are eye watering. I wonder how Ashford got their hands on this lot ? Dealer went out of business or they just don't move at suggested retail pricing ?


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

Horologic said:


> I have seen this brand mentioned before. I always assumed it was a micro, but apparently it's made by the same company behind Girard-Perregaux. I like a few JeanRichard models, but the retail prices are eye watering. I wonder how Ashford got their hands on this lot ? Dealer went out of business or they just don't move at suggested retail pricing ?


I thought about this as well. I think it is a mixture of both...I noticed on tourneau's site they have some models and all reflect an immediate 35% discount...compare that to longines that they show full msrp. Does this mean anything? Who knows, but to me it is easy to get a quick discount on longines so if they give you 35% off JR up front, it would likely be easy to negotiate down to 50%. With that said, these Ashford prices have to be around a dealers cost?

Take the gold 1681 model...can be yours for around $5,000. It has ~ 85 grams of gold so if melted down could fetch you about $3,150. Is the packaging, movement, strap and brand name worth $1,850 on top of the raw materials?

Compare the Longines heritage 1935 cushion case watch with the steel 1681...it looks like the JR is a bit less expensive and comes with an in house movement. The JR is a bit larger which is a negative in my book but does have applied indices which I prefer on this watch.

What does all this mean? I need to get a life


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

I already got a terrascope from the deal. I posted this review:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/jeanrichard-terrascope-39mm-review-2123546.html


----------



## nm4710 (Sep 22, 2009)

Nice watches w great casework but I am really put off by the absolute lack of decoration on the movement. At this price point I expect something, even from a micro brand. I can only imagine it's the cheapest, lowest grade SW200 out there..which is a good movement but not enough IMO for these prices. 

NM


----------



## zeno4221 (Jun 28, 2014)

while i am still struggling if i should get this model.....it is sold out...omg


----------



## watch_hor (Nov 11, 2011)

zeno4221 said:


> while i am still struggling if i should get this model.....it is sold out...omg
> 
> View attachment 4621650


That is one of the more attractive models unfortunately...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

nm4710 said:


> Nice watches w great casework but I am really put off by the absolute lack of decoration on the movement. At this price point I expect something, even from a micro brand. I can only imagine it's the cheapest, lowest grade SW200 out there..which is a good movement but not enough IMO for these prices.
> 
> NM


Can you show me a $700 watch with a more decorated movement? I'm intrigued.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

mrklabb said:


> Can you show me a $700 watch with a more decorated movement? I'm intrigued.


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

Seagull is not bad either, for even less than Beijing.


----------



## Horologic (Apr 26, 2012)

JR branded plain Sellita movements are forgivable at blowout gray market prices, but it looks extremely subpar for a ~$3000 retail watch.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Anyone knows how fast is Ashford's free shipping in the States?


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

Not sure I live in NY so hoping mine arrives this week. I'll let you guys know.


----------



## nm4710 (Sep 22, 2009)

mrklabb said:


> Can you show me a $700 watch with a more decorated movement? I'm intrigued.


Literally countless watches. Just for the sake of argument I'll stick to Swiss watches with sapphire crystals:
Maurice Lacroix autos (many of which can be had well under $1k on sale)
Christopher Ward C5 automatic ($550)
Tissot Powermatic 80 (several models, all better decorated than the plain jane JR)
Raymond Weil (several models, but even the affordable Maestro has decoration on some of the bridges)

By better decoration I mean some finishing on movement parts other than the rotor. Certainly not the only way to judge a watch but it does matter to some.

NM


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

nm4710 said:


> Literally countless watches. Just for the sake of argument I'll stick to Swiss watches with sapphire crystals. Off the top of my head there's the Christopher Ward C5 automatic for $550. There are several Maurice Lacroix autos that have sold for under $700 as well, all of which are better decorated. How about the Tissot Powermatic 80s? Many of the Raymond Weil Maestros have better decoration as well. By better decoration I mean some finishing on movement parts other than the rotor. Certainly not the only way to judge a watch but it does matter to some.
> 
> NM


Yeah, I'm talking about sport watches as was posted. If you are talking dress watches look at the 1681 model for JR. I guess the only one I can think of is the new aquadive model which is a few thousand.

It seems a bit silly to judge movement finishing on a sub $1,000 sports watch but haters gotta hate.


----------



## nm4710 (Sep 22, 2009)

mrklabb said:


> Yeah, I'm talking about sport watches as was posted. If you are talking dress watches look at the 1681 model for JR. I guess the only one I can think of is the new aquadive model which is a few thousand.
> 
> It seems a bit silly to judge movement finishing on a sub $1,000 sports watch but haters gotta hate.


My apology for 'hating.' If I recall your statement was "Can you show me a $700 watch with a more decorated movement? I'm intrigued." I (and others) have fulfilled your request.

Frankly I think it's a bit of a stretch to call these Terrascopes sport watches. They aren't large or rugged, they aren't highly waterproof/shockproof, the style is fairly dressy, and many are being sold on leather/ostrich straps.

NM


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

nm4710 said:


> My apology for 'hating.' If I recall your statement was "Can you show me a $700 watch with a more decorated movement? I'm intrigued." I (and others) have fulfilled your request.
> 
> Frankly I think it's a bit of a stretch to call these Terrascopes sport watches. They aren't large or rugged, they aren't highly waterproof/shockproof, the style is fairly dressy, and many are being sold on leather/ostrich straps.
> 
> NM


Using the context of the thread, my post was related to a users watch which was a terrascope. Accordingly, I was looking for a better decorated movement in a similar type watch...not a "round" dress watch. My apologies for assuming my post was taken in context of this particular thread which is how forums work in my eyes. I also apologise for calling a terrascope a sports watch when many models come on rubber and bracelets, I don't know if I have seen a dress watch on a rubber strap but I will concede you are correct again. I'm sure you will respond to this so I will also concede getting in the last word to you as I'm sure it will make you feel better.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

This is actually very tempting. How big of a hit on resale could you take when buying them for like 30% of retail?


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Very tempting indeed.


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

Just ordered this today from Ashford...








Issues with the Aeroscope from WOW had me thinking that deal may not be realized so I had to take advantage of having one JR after seeing the quality of the Aeroscope (except for the dang misaligned bezel, which is why it's going back). At these prices between WOW and Ashford, one would be nuts not to get one if you like the style.


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

nm4710 said:


> Nice watches w great casework but I am really put off by the absolute lack of decoration on the movement. At this price point I expect something, even from a micro brand. I can only imagine it's the cheapest, lowest grade SW200 out there..which is a good movement but not enough IMO for these prices.
> 
> NM


The JR60 is actually an SW300, disassembled and decorated by them. No matter because the back of the Terrascope looks like this:



... so I am not exactly sure what you are critiquing.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

EL_GEEk said:


> Anyone knows how fast is Ashford's free shipping in the States?


They ship UPS Ground from RI or NY. Tri-state, it usually arrives the next day. Other places, it might take longer.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Pallet Spoon said:


> The JR60 is actually an SW300, disassembled and decorated by them. No matter because the back of the Terrascope looks like this:
> 
> ... so I am not exactly sure what you are critiquing.


I don't think that is accurate. I have a JR 60 and it is a SW 200, the rotor is the same as the 2824 and there is no Cotes de Geneve or anything else.










As far as the finishing discussion, I don't think that bringing chinese models is a fair argument. I've also been thinking hard about possible models at $700 that would be better finished but I can't recall any. I can recall models with a 2892(3) but not decorated with cotes de geneve or anything. I start to see more decorations at $1,000 and above. Eterna has in-house calibers very nicely decorated at around $1,500. Of course, the conversation is fully grey market and if you consider that the JR watch is actually $2,700 then yes, it is kind of a letdown that it is not better decorated.


----------



## honestlygreedy (Jun 20, 2012)

wschofield3 said:


> Issues with the Aeroscope from WOW had me thinking that deal may not be realized so I had to take advantage of having one JR after seeing the quality of the Aeroscope (except for the dang misaligned bezel, which is why it's going back). At these prices between WOW and Ashford, one would be nuts not to get one if you like the style.


Hope you have better luck with this one. The price is pretty dang tempting LOL..I'm thinking about giving 1 of those 39mm Terrascopes a shot. Wish the Auroscope chronos were a bit smaller...really like the unique sporty design and brushed dials.


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

honestlygreedy said:


> Hope you have better luck with this one. The price is pretty dang tempting LOL..I'm thinking about giving 1 of those 39mm Terrascopes a shot. Wish the Auroscope chronos were a bit smaller...really like the unique sporty design and brushed dials.


Thanks, I hope so too.

The Aeroscope doesn't wear that large due to the small lugs....it may work for you.


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

Pallet Spoon said:


> The JR60 is actually an SW300, disassembled and decorated by them.


Did JR specify? Just gathering more information. No snark. I hope you are correct!

The JR60 and SW200 have 26 jewels. The SW300 has 25 jewels. SW200s are available standard - unfinished, two positions, +/- 12 secs per day. SW300s are elabore or better - decorated, three positions, +/- 5 secs per day.










JR60 in the 39mm:










SW300:










Hmmmm.


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

blackdot said:


> Did JR specify? Just gathering more information. No snark. I hope you are correct!
> 
> The JR60 and SW200 have 26 jewels. The SW300 has 25 jewels. SW200s are available standard - unfinished, two positions, +/- 12 secs per day. SW300s are elabore or better - decorated, three positions, +/- 5 secs per day.
> 
> ...


After a little more research it seems they have used different ebausches in the past to create the JR60 caliber movement. The movement I guess has always been a bit of a mystery in terms of origin and most documented bloggers that have gone on record have been quoted as stating it is "EITHER" an ETA "OR" Sellita base meaning that at different times different base may be used ... so no, JR has never specified.

That movement up there does NOT look like an SW300 ... it does look like the 2824 or SW200. 26 versus 25 jewels may also be a clue. When I did the research before writing my review earlier this year much of the information I found cited a SW300 as the base. In any case I would not appreciate looking at a pedestrian movement either ... but the 44mm versions do not have a display back so I can't really tell you what is in mine for sure.

https://azfinetime.wordpress.com/2013/08/06/jeanrichard-terrascope-blue-dial-60500-11-401-11a/

Arizona Fine Time is an AD for JR.


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

Aaaaaaand sold out of the bronze 39mm. Bummer.


----------



## jilgiljongiljing (Jun 20, 2011)

FWIW folks, I've returned THREE Jean Richards in the past 6 months and thats the reason I'm not picking one up as tempting as it is. I picked up their in house movement 1681 round dial first, the crown winding went bad after two days, I got an exchange for that and the power reserve was awful. 

I also tried a chronograph (I forget the model, one of the scopes) and it had very choppy second hand movement that drove me nuts. With that I was done.

So I really hope it works out for you folks, but I urge you to all check all the functions of your watch properly after getting it and take time to look through it in detail. 

Good luck and enjoy the deals!


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

jilgiljongiljing said:


> FWIW folks, I've returned THREE Jean Richards in the past 6 months and thats the reason I'm not picking one up as tempting as it is. I picked up their in house movement 1681 round dial first, the crown winding went bad after two days, I got an exchange for that and the power reserve was awful.
> 
> I also tried a chronograph (I forget the model, one of the scopes) and it had very choppy second hand movement that drove me nuts. With that I was done.
> 
> ...


Sadly a lot of high end grey market models have those sort of problems. To be more specific, only models that have not been in circulation in years. For example, Eternas, Revue Thommen, Jean Richard, and so on that the models date back to 2008-2012, things like that. I recently returned an Eterna because a quickset on the date was not happening and the power reserve was shaky at best. I also returned a Revue Thommen once because the power reserve held only ~12 hours. I accepted the replacement for that one and it came with the rotor scratched because someone tried tuning them in-house and did a poor job; immediately returned it. I returned another Revue Thommen because the finishing of the concentric circles guilloche looked really odd when it met the inner date-moonphase combo. Just be cautious and I tell you boy, there are some distributors out there trying to make some dough that would resurrect any zombie brand out there with unsold stock.


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

Anytime I buy a watch, whether it's online or straight from the AD, I carefully wear it around the house the first few days. Time the accuracy, use the crown and functions adjusting the time and date just to make sure hands align, date wheel doesn't get stuck, crown is sturdy etc. before I wear the watch outside. If there is something wrong I return it and say I never left my house with it as evidence by the condition. That's saves the whole "well it was worn so now it's technically used" crap sellers like to do to people. That's how I managed to get a full refund on my Sinn that died for no reason on the first few days of owning it. Also returning a Damasko that after a few days of wearing it around the house noticed scratches on he hands and debris that looked like large chunk of dust particles under the crystal. My Panerai has dust particles under the crystal as well. I'm not talking about particles you need a loupe to see with either. Ironically these were all purchased from ADs. I had much better luck with grey market sellers. (Knocks on big chunk of wood)


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

colgex said:


> Sadly a lot of high end grey market models have those sort of problems. To be more specific, only models that have not been in circulation in years. For example, Eternas, Revue Thommen, Jean Richard, and so on that the models date back to 2008-2012, things like that. I recently returned an Eterna because a quickset on the date was not happening and the power reserve was shaky at best. I also returned a Revue Thommen once because the power reserve held only ~12 hours. I accepted the replacement for that one and it came with the rotor scratched because someone tried tuning them in-house and did a poor job; immediately returned it. I returned another Revue Thommen because the finishing of the concentric circles guilloche looked really odd when it met the inner date-moonphase combo. Just be cautious and I tell you boy, there are some distributors out there trying to make some dough that would resurrect any zombie brand out there with unsold stock.


Thankfully, the JRs' that we are buying have only been around for a couple of years and not sitting around too long. My Aeroscope from WOW simply had a misaligned, fixed bezel, and it went back. BTW, the second hand tracking was smooth as silk. This morning, I decided to not give it another chance as if the replacement is off by just a bit, it won't work for me and they only had one left, so I asked for a refund instead.

I got one JR out of the deal, and it was the specific one that caught my fancy back when they were introduced a couple years ago....so, I'm a happy camper, as long as it comes in working and looking OK.

BTW, the Eterna Vaughan Big Date I purchased a couple months ago was flawless, and beautiful.


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

Mine just confirmed it shipped. Maybe tomorrow!


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

JPfeuffer said:


> Mine just confirmed it shipped. Maybe tomorrow!


Me too! Says it should be here by EOB tomorrow.


----------



## watch_hor (Nov 11, 2011)

Excited for you guys! Lots of pics please!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

watch_hor said:


> That is one of the more attractive models unfortunately...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like that dial a lot!


----------



## honestlygreedy (Jun 20, 2012)

watch_hor said:


> Excited for you guys! Lots of pics please!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I second that..interested to see some 44mm wristshots. It took a lot of restraint to pass on the 39mm at that price.


----------



## watch_hor (Nov 11, 2011)

honestlygreedy said:


> It took a lot of restraint.


You have no idea...wait...you have every idea.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

Who will be the brave soul to purchase this one?


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

Cybotron said:


> Who will be the brave soul to purchase this one?


What, you don't like that? Mine arrived today....sorry for the horrible pic. The bezel is much brighter and the indices a shiny cobalt blue IRL.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Cybotron said:


> Who will be the brave soul to purchase this one?


A bit pricey for what it is; I'd rather save some bucks and get this instead...









_borrowed from Ashford_


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Just FYI, if you guys are interested in saving even more on some models, Word of watches has them with a 12% discount using coupon code RMNEXCLUSIVE12

For example, the 44mm chrono for $1135

the 1681 Ronde for $1,099 (Ashford has it for $1395 with the 25% off)


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

colgex said:


> Just FYI, if you guys are interested in saving even more on some models, Word of watches has them with a 12% discount using coupon code RMNEXCLUSIVE12
> 
> For example, the 44mm chrono for $1135
> 
> the 1681 Ronde for $1,099 (Ashford has it for $1395 with the 25% off)


Wow, I suppose the next step of discounts will be ShopNBC selling these next to the Invictas at 80% off, in which case I 'll get a terrascope with grey dial on black or brown leather


----------



## EHV (Mar 30, 2010)

wschofield3 and I collaborated....telepathically.


----------



## js1 (Jul 7, 2011)

I see some of you already received your JRs. My order is still processing  
Demand must be huge.


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

These are beautiful watches, I'd jump on this too if I had a watch budget atm.


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

You guys are brave... knowing this brand may not exist in 2-3 years.


----------



## 3pointross (Sep 11, 2011)

Veda said:


> You guys are brave... knowing this brand may not exist in 2-3 years.


Not sure why that matters. The movement is standard and easy to get serviced and the parent brand girard perregaux has been around since 1791.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Veda said:


> You guys are brave... knowing this brand may not exist in 2-3 years.


How are you so sure? I saw this from a thread a few years ago, I would say that it is probably still accurate:


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Fyi, the VIP code will expire on July 19th, so if you're on the fence...


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

colgex said:


> How are you so sure? I saw this from a thread a few years ago, I would say that it is probably still accurate:


Quite sure. That is a breakdown for market and size. JeanRichard is indeed the little sister brand to Girard Perregaux. They are in fact, built on the same assembly line.


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

What makes you think they are going anywhere? Ebel has been having crazy discounts at outlets n grey market sellers for many years and they haven't gone away since. Besides, what does it matter? Even their in house movements are rather simple that a competent watch maker can work on. We aren't talking Spring Drives or something like that....


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Terrascope lume shot:

View attachment 4673362


Accuracy:

The watch passed my thorough inspections and I can keep it now. I set the time yesterday and today, it gained ~7 seconds. Not too bad but not too good either.


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

A few were asking about 44mm shots so here's a few others. The 1681 wears very similar to a Radiomir. Its the largest watch in my collection but as a former Panerai owner I find the transition back into a larger watch quite easy. At first I wished is was a 42mm but IMO the 44mm size compliments the cushion case style better and after a few days wearing it, its quite comfortable. Lugs are also short so sort of hugs the wrist as you can see in the pic...


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Another lume shot


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

EHV said:


> wschofield3 and I collaborated....telepathically.
> 
> View attachment 4668090


Nice....my twin on WUS! You have a much better camera or camera phone than I do because your pic looks way better than any I've taken.

I love the way the indices float and are attached to the chapter ring instead of being on the dial.


----------



## honestlygreedy (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks for the wristies JP and congrats on a great pickup! I've been very tempted by the 39mm models but have been fighting the good fight in the "it's such a good deal...but I don't really need it" battle


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

3pointross said:


> Not sure why that matters. The movement is standard and easy to get serviced and the parent brand girard perregaux has been around since 1791.


Tempus Fugit: Alas Poor JEANRICHARD, I Knew Them...

Old names are constantly being used by new companies to get some legitimacy. Wouldn't surprise me if some brands go down under and the names being bought off by someone else someday.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Veda said:


> Tempus Fugit: Alas Poor JEANRICHARD, I Knew Them...
> 
> Old names are constantly being used by new companies to get some legitimacy. Wouldn't surprise me if some brands go down under and the names being bought off by someone else someday.


This is not the first time this has happened and it will not be the last. Eterna, Revue Thommen, Ebel, Edox, Bulova, even Zenith. I'm sure there are many more brands that are just grey market zombies, some were bought out, changed owners, others are just under the big houses and not that relevant anymore. Eterna for example, was bought out by a Chinese company and even though they haven't been relevant or super successful, they still make their in-house movements.

I personally just like great watches, no matter from who it comes or the state the company is in. A Terrascope is one that grabbed my attention, haven't really seen something similar before. This Ebel Classic 100 got my attention too and it is from a brand that is in Movado's dog house. So it is a matter of what matters most to the consumer? Price, design, brand, history, movement, etc?


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

JPfeuffer said:


> View attachment 4673706


Man even the detail on the date window is so nice on the watch, love it!


----------



## Doboji (Dec 21, 2011)

Glad to see everyone getting in on the JR action... My Terrascope that I paid way more than you guys for says hello!


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Doboji said:


> Glad to see everyone getting in on the JR action... My Terrascope that I paid way more than you guys for says hello!


Awesome looking dial!


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

Doboji said:


> Glad to see everyone getting in on the JR action... My Terrascope that I paid way more than you guys for says hello!


Is that a black texture dial? Got any wrist shots?


----------



## Doboji (Dec 21, 2011)

mrklabb said:


> Is that a black texture dial? Got any wrist shots?


The dial is black with a fantastic brushed finish... I'm wearing it right now actually.


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

Doboji said:


> The dial is black with a fantastic brushed finish... I'm wearing it right now actually.


44mm, correct?


----------



## 3pointross (Sep 11, 2011)

Doboji said:


> The dial is black with a fantastic brushed finish... I'm wearing it right now actually.


Exact model I ordered (well one of two.) I can't wait to see them in person.


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

Veda said:


> Tempus Fugit: Alas Poor JEANRICHARD, I Knew Them...
> 
> Interesting article - So what does this really mean actually? Is Jean Richard folding or changing ownerships?


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Cybotron said:


> Veda said:
> 
> 
> > Tempus Fugit: Alas Poor JEANRICHARD, I Knew Them...
> ...


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

That brushed dial is simply a fantastic look! Especially in black!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Added another blue dial to the collection... My first JR!


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

Congrats again! With the Aquascope & Terrascope lines there are so many great dial choices it would be so difficult for me to pick one out. Even the funky green one I like. That's why I went with the 1681 bronze dial. I wanted bronze so it was easy....but these other models I'd drive myself nuts deciding what color to get lol


----------



## watch_hor (Nov 11, 2011)

xjvbkj said:


> Looks like Ashford is now carrying JR. I also received this VIP flash with 25% off their already 60+% off. Not particularly fond of JR but I'm always a sucker for a good deal. At 44mm these are big pieces, they do offer some 39mm variants but sadly nothing in the middle.


Etiquette dictates using the quote function when quoting text verbatim from another user as is the case here. You added two pictures to my text which I sadly cannot even see.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

watch_hor said:


> Etiquette dictates using the quote function when quoting text verbatim from another user as is the case here. You added two pictures to my text which I sadly cannot even see.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Spambots don't care for forum etiquette


----------



## Doboji (Dec 21, 2011)

IGotId said:


> 44mm, correct?


Yep!

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## sbux (Feb 4, 2011)

The 25% off deal is back......


----------



## watch_hor (Nov 11, 2011)

sbux said:


> The 25% off deal is back......


Great, thanks Ashford. I thought that temptation was behind me. I may not be able to resist this time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zeno4221 (Jun 28, 2014)

just got my Terrascope today...just gorgeous...so glad that i decided to purchase it!


----------



## dhp178 (Mar 21, 2014)

zeno4221 said:


> just got my Terrascope today...just gorgeous...so glad that i decided to purchase it!


Wait I thought that only came with the white strap??

Are these the same? Cause I only saw the white strap?


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

watch_hor said:


> Great, thanks Ashford. I thought that temptation was behind me. I may not be able to resist this time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL! I know, right? A man can only endure so much temptation! I've been holding out, but if they keep running these blowout sales, who know what I'll do. I know I sure don't need one, but they look so nice.


----------



## zeno4221 (Jun 28, 2014)

dhp178 said:


> Wait I thought that only came with the white strap??
> 
> Are these the same? Cause I only saw the white strap?


The black strap is out of stock already...guess i was lucky enough to bought the last one...
so if you really like the model, take action!


----------



## dhp178 (Mar 21, 2014)

zeno4221 said:


> The black strap is out of stock already...guess i was lucky enough to bought the last one...
> so if you really like the model, take action!


Lucky! Love the textured dial, not so much the strap lol wish I could do something bout the factory strap! I'm torn on what to do. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## 3pointross (Sep 11, 2011)

Mine arrived, incredible quality for the price. Now the hard decision of deciding which to keep.

Love the dial and bracelet of the one on the right but the black bezel and rose gold accents is so classy and unique. Ugh.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

^ love the black dial


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

I've been tempted, but they sold out of the bronze dial @Bradjhomes got. That would be the one. The 44mm is too big for me.

Thought of the mother of pearl dial, but might look too feminine.


----------



## js1 (Jul 7, 2011)

Mine is at last with me. Gorgeous!


----------



## dojoca (Jan 31, 2008)

As much as I tried to resist, the force was too overwhelming. The only question was which one. Seeing as I didn't have a black watch this was the one;


----------



## watch_hor (Nov 11, 2011)

3pointross said:


> View attachment 4747514
> 
> 
> Love the dial and bracelet of the one on the right but the black bezel and rose gold accents is so classy and unique. Ugh.


Brushed black dial on bracelet, without a doubt.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

Brushed black on bracelet, for sure.


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

dojoca said:


> As much as I tried to resist, the force was too overwhelming. The only question was which one. Seeing as I didn't have a black watch this was the one;


Awesome. I was looking at this one myself. Congrats Don.


----------



## dhp178 (Mar 21, 2014)

zeno4221 said:


>


I wish I could get this with the metal bracelet! Having a hard time deciding between the black and white


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

I just saw today someone selling a ~$900 44mm Terrascope on the sales corner for $1,700 claiming that the cheapest he has seen it online is $2,400 lol. I recently also saw someone selling the 1681 model for $1,400 lol, something I can buy for $879 right now if I wanted with the wow coupons or with the winder from the watchery.


----------



## watch_hor (Nov 11, 2011)

colgex said:


> I just saw today someone selling a ~$900 44mm Terrascope on the sales corner for $1,700 claiming that the cheapest he has seen it online is $2,400 lol. I recently also saw someone selling the 1681 model for $1,400 lol, something I can buy for $879 right now if I wanted with the wow coupons or with the winder from the watchery.


 I'm sure these guys bought theirs from an AD or even gray market before the recent firesale on JR. While they won't get what they want for the pieces (at least from an informed buyer), I can sympathize with them since I've been there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

colgex said:


> Man even the detail on the date window is so nice on the watch, love it!


The watch case is very similar to the Citizen Grand Touring.


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

Cybotron said:


> Who will be the brave soul to purchase this one?


*Aww dammit why did you have to show this one that I've wanted to get for the longest time? Now I just ordered this and the full rose gold case! *


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Members,

The VIP25JR code is valid again. Apparently, it ends at midnight. I've seen some of the prices go up though. Still, 25% off is quite a discount.


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

colgex said:


> Members,
> 
> The VIP25JR code is valid again. Apparently, it ends at midnight. I've seen some of the prices go up though. Still, 25% off is quite a discount.


I was too late to use it and used the 12% off normal code. Should've waited a few more days until today. It's a hassle having to return the first order and place another one...


----------



## dhp178 (Mar 21, 2014)

Anyone done much research on strap options for the terrascope 44mm?


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

dhp178 said:


> Anyone done much research on strap options for the terrascope 44mm?


Yes  .

PM me your email address.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Veda said:


> I was too late to use it and used the 12% off normal code. Should've waited a few more days until today. It's a hassle having to return the first order and place another one...


Hey, call or email them. They price match, I've done it already. Tell just ask you the code and it will take 1 minute.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Just wondering, how accurate are your JRs are running? Mine runs around ~+9 s/d


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

Maybe I misread your post but your not buying a 1681 , their top of line with in house movement for 879 brand new from anywhere, not happening. I used every coupon code and discount I could and you be lucky to do around 1500-1600.


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

JPfeuffer said:


> Maybe I misread your post but your not buying a 1681 , their top of line with in house movement for 879 brand new from anywhere, not happening. I used every coupon code and discount I could and paid nearly double and the watch was damn worth it.


With Jean Richard fire sale at many outlets, that's a very realistic price. Watchery has them at $999 right now, plus coupons can make it less.
Ashford with 25% coupon will also bring the price to $923 for 1681.

That's about 80% off MSRP, but with JR future in question, it's not surprising that discounts are so big. It also explains popularity of this thread. I would have picked up a 39mm terrascope if they had any - but all the best stuff has been bought out already


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh yes, its the Ronde 1681, sorry I forget they made several additions to the 1681 line. The Ronde is a little less pricey, different case size and shape. Gladly, I do not see my 1681 44mm cushion case for that price I'd be a little upset haha, don't even see the cushion style one on their site. Ashford still has it for the price I paid, minus my discount from the VIP code. I was tempted by the Ronde because you can get them for great prices but loved the cushion case even though it was a little more.


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

With that said, people should jump on the 1681 Ronde if what your saying and I believe it to be true to get it under 1K. To get a Swiss luxury brand with in house movement under 1K is kind of crazy, never thought I see the day especially in 2015! Get them while you can guys, or your gonna regret it! 
The detail in my 44mm 1681 is amazing! Stands up nicely even next to my Grand Seikos!





















I hope the brand sticks around and sorts out whatever is going on. I been a fan since the DJR days and they just get better and better.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

JPfeuffer said:


> Oh yes, its the Ronde 1681, sorry I forget they made several additions to the 1681 line. The Ronde is a little less pricey, different case size and shape. Gladly, I do not see my 1681 44mm cushion case for that price I'd be a little upset haha, don't even see the cushion style one on their site. Ashford still has it for the price I paid, minus my discount from the VIP code. I was tempted by the Ronde because you can get them for great prices but loved the cushion case even though it was a little more.


I tried the Ronde central seconds, I wrote about it here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/what-do-you-guys-think-about-design-2192417.html

$879 was such a big temptation but I ended up returning it. It feels meh and larger since the bezel goes outward instead of inward. The VIP25JR code still works on Ashford on the models that are not on sale. I've thought about the 44mm Ronde but It won't look good on me, it is too big for my taste. I would've loved it in the 40-42mm range and with the Terrascope's design with more brushed surfaces though.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Looks like the coupon is finally dead, it is not working anymore. Some of the models have sale prices and 1 aereoscope model has a slickdeals coupon so most likely you'll eventually see single models with a specialized coupon every now and then like what they do with other models. 

Interestingly, Ashford got a hold of pretty much the entire collection while the SWI guys only got a few models. All of these guys are usually based out of NY and get their stuff from the same distributors so I wonder why the discrepancy there. If SWI gets the rest of the models it would be really interesting since their prices are much lower.


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

I wish someone would jump on this one. After coupons can be had for 2,500. Solid rose gold case, hands with a grey dial. Man, if I didn't blow my budget already.


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

JPfeuffer said:


> I wish someone would jump on this one. After coupons can be had for 2,500. Solid rose gold case, hands with a grey dial. Man, if I didn't blow my budget already.
> 
> View attachment 4850017


That's the one I got along with the crazy aluminum colored one. Oh it's not solid RG case. If you see closely there's a core DLC black case and only the bezel and lug inserts are solid RG. That's why its MSRP is half real solid gold cases from other brands.


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

... and the coupon code still works on the models that are NOT on special sale. The pricing is actually better on the ones that the coupon still applies to.


----------



## symplectic (Jun 19, 2011)

Just noticed this thread, and couldn't resist grabbing an Aquascope Hokusai. Black with red accents. Can't wait for it to get here. (Pic from Ashford.)


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

symplectic said:


> Just noticed this thread, and couldn't resist grabbing an Aquascope Hokusai. Black with red accents. Can't wait for it to get here. (Pic from Ashford.)


Was gonna get this one as well but having 3 watches from a brand with questionable future sounds too grim.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

symplectic said:


> Just noticed this thread, and couldn't resist grabbing an Aquascope Hokusai. Black with red accents. Can't wait for it to get here. (Pic from Ashford.)
> 
> View attachment 4863954


That's one mean looking JR!


----------



## watch_hor (Nov 11, 2011)

Found a JR coupon code for a JR auto chrono for 1098. Only for this particular model but at >80% off, wow. The firesale continues...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

VIP code doesn't seem to working at all anymore (sale priced watches or not). 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

Does anyone know of any gray market dealers selling 39mm Terrascopes?


----------



## mrwatchusername (Jun 10, 2013)

I noticed that the movement on many of the watches is caliber JR60. If JeanRichard closes down, how difficult would it be to service such a movement? Is it based on a movement that can be easily serviced by 3rd parties?


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

dsabinojr said:


> I noticed that the movement on many of the watches is caliber JR60. If JeanRichard closes down, how difficult would it be to service such a movement? Is it based on a movement that can be easily serviced by 3rd parties?


Don't worry. It's one of the ETA or Sellita based movements. Their JR1000 on the other hand...


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Veda said:


> Don't worry. It's one of the ETA or Sellita based movements. Their JR1000 on the other hand...


Yeah the JR60 looks like a straight up SW200 so no issues there. The JR1000 will most likely be absorbed by GP I assume, it should be very close to their other movements.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

IGotId said:


> Does anyone know of any gray market dealers selling 39mm Terrascopes?


This one on Ashford is 39mm :


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

Thats good to know its not solid because if it were it would be really tempting to pick it up. I believe the Tissot Vintage Powermatic makes a solid gold case for under 3K on amazon unless they use similar methods....


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

JPfeuffer said:


> Thats good to know its not solid because if it were it would be really tempting to pick it up. I believe the Tissot Vintage Powermatic makes a solid gold case for under 3K on amazon unless they use similar methods....


Their website actually shows the gold content of each watch and that JR model has only 65 grams or so if I'm not mistaken. I can't check right now cuz the JR website "cannot be found" by the DNS. Is this the beginning of the end?


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

Veda said:


> Their website actually shows the gold content of each watch and that JR model has only 65 grams or so if I'm not mistaken. I can't check right now cuz the JR website "cannot be found" by the DNS. Is this the beginning of the end?


How many posts are you going to make in this thread speculating that JeanRichard is "going away"? The website works fine for me.

In other news, it seems the Ashford codes expire, then get turned right back on again. If you are looking at a piece and it isn't on "sale" and the code doesn't work, it seems if you wait a while and reenter, the code works again.

To be clear on the beautiful gold case shown earlier ... or any of the gold parts on the JR watches, the parts are solid. The earlier post in reference to it "not being all gold" simply meant that the center section on that particular watch is DLC coated stainless steel. The lugs and the bezel however are indeed solid gold.


----------



## AAMC (May 25, 2011)

Pallet Spoon said:


> How many posts are you going to make in this thread speculating that JeanRichard is "going away"? The website works fine for me.


there was that rumour going on but, when asked, the CEO said that JR will continue it's activities focused on aggressive entry level prices (whatever that means)

BTW the website it's really down


----------



## 3pointross (Sep 11, 2011)

AAMC said:


> there was that rumour going on but, when asked, the CEO said that JR will continue it's activities focused on aggressive entry level prices (whatever that means)
> 
> BTW the website it's really down


I can also visit the site just fine.


----------



## AAMC (May 25, 2011)

3pointross said:


> I can also visit the site just fine.


OK...maybe it's this android thing


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

dojoca said:


> As much as I tried to resist, the force was too overwhelming. The only question was which one. Seeing as I didn't have a black watch this was the one;


Nice Don! Can't wait to see it at the next GTG!


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

The site is down now, anyway, I wanted a terrascope with grey dial on a croc strap but that combo is not available. Of the styles that are in stock, I cannot make up my mind, perhaps this one :










And who thinks this one is NOT kitsch


----------



## sbux (Feb 4, 2011)

Just tried... the site is down....darn looked like company went belly up....


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

AAMC said:


> there was that rumour going on but, when asked, the CEO said that JR will continue it's activities focused on aggressive entry level prices (whatever that means)


I really hope so because the Terrascope is such an awesome design IMHO that actually carries great quality too. You don't see bold designs like that very often.


----------



## AAMC (May 25, 2011)

colgex said:


> I really hope so because the Terrascope is such an awesome design IMHO that actually carries great quality too. You don't see bold designs like that very often.


Forgot to post the link for the CEO's interview... Here it is

http://www.wthejournal.com/en/news/...erregaux-were-going-to-make-the-products-that


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

AAMC said:


> Forgot to post the link for the CEO's interview... Here it is
> 
> Antonio Calce, CEO of Girard-Perregaux: "We're going to make the products that the brand needs" - WtheJournal - all about high-end watches


Thanks!


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

After reading the article, what it sounds like is that JR will be more like a Longines type of in the middle or "entry luxury" brand with no manufacture so Sellitas like the Terrascopes is what we'll keep seeing. It made me think twice about the 1681s.


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

colgex said:


> After reading the article, what it sounds like is that JR will be more like a Longines type of in the middle or "entry luxury" brand with no manufacture so Sellitas like the Terrascopes is what we'll keep seeing. It made me think twice about the 1681s.


The site still works fine for me.

*looks for rolleyes emoticon*

I think if you read this correctly JeanRichard is ALREADY an entry level brand for the house when you compare it to the likes of Girard Perregaux. I don't see it going downscale (and there are new dial designs currently on the site) from where it is now. I think they are happy with their modular design and are just looking to refine it. Some of the new dial designs look pretty interesting.

I'd pick up a 1681 if you are looking for an in-house movement. Some of the deeply discounted previous gen JR's also sport the JR1000 in-house movement as well.


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

Just placed an order for the 39mm Terrascope. Ashford honored the 25% discount (I had to try twice!) I'm looking forward to receiving it! Just wondering if I want to spend about $500 on the bracelet!


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

monza06 said:


> The site is down now, anyway, I wanted a terrascope with grey dial on a croc strap but that combo is not available. Of the styles that are in stock, I cannot make up my mind, perhaps this one :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The top one is gorgeous! I would have ordered it if it was 39mm (same for the brushed black dial version).


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Pallet Spoon said:


> The site still works fine for me.
> 
> *looks for rolleyes emoticon*
> 
> ...


I love the Terrascope, I have one, wrote a review about it and everything. The design is super bold and refreshing. My point really was that there will be no more in-house, just SWs. Nothing wrong with that, just making reference to the article and the fact that sourcing the parts later on might be difficult. But I guess you are right, they are already the entry brand for GP so they probably won't go lower.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pallet Spoon said:


> How many posts are you going to make in this thread speculating that JeanRichard is "going away"? The website works fine for me.


Down for me too. On a couple of computers...


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Down for me too. On a couple of computers...


Those who can are probably looking at cached pages. For a watch brand to have massive firesales like that up to 75% off current 1 year old model means something's seriously wrong. Like bailing out of a country (from USA really?) or worse.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Site's down for me as well. Been mulling over an Aquascope all week, but I'd much prefer some assurance that the company hasn't completely folded. Their social media channels still seem active though.


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

Done arguing and not a computer dolt. Works on all 3 of my computers and I an access pages I have seen before no problem. Not sure what you guys are doing ...

Jeanrichard.com - Is Jeanrichard Down Right Now?

Unfounded speculation based on nothing is not constructive.


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

Pallet Spoon said:


> Done arguing and not a computer dolt. Works on all 3 of my computers and I an access pages I have seen before no problem. Not sure what you guys are doing ...
> 
> Jeanrichard.com - Is Jeanrichard Down Right Now?
> 
> Unfounded speculation based on nothing is not constructive.


Bro it works on yours fine, it doesn't work on some of us. Don't worry we keep buying those Ashford JR sales, your commission's guaranteed.


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

I submitted a question on JRs website on July 11, I finally received a response on Aug 3 (from their after-sale service coordinator). I replied yesterday asking them to clarify these internet 'rumors'. It will be interesting to see if/when I get a reply.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

IGotId said:


> I submitted a question on JRs website on July 11, I finally received a response on Aug 3 (from their after-sale service coordinator). I replied yesterday asking them to clarify these internet 'rumors'. It will be interesting to see if/when I get a reply.


Congrats on the JR first of all, great to hear that it worked out on the site to get the discount. Definitely keep us posted on the question, it would be really interesting to read what they say about that.


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

colgex said:


> Congrats on the JR first of all, great to hear that it worked out on the site to get the discount. Definitely keep us posted on the question, it would be really interesting to read what they say about that.


Thanks Vic!

Interestingly enough, I got a very rapid response requesting the online information! I'm going to provide him/her with a link to this thread.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pallet Spoon said:


> Done arguing and not a computer dolt. Works on all 3 of my computers and I an access pages I have seen before no problem. Not sure what you guys are doing ...
> 
> Jeanrichard.com - Is Jeanrichard Down Right Now?
> 
> Unfounded speculation based on nothing is not constructive.


We're not arguing. We're pointing out that we're having probs accessing their site, nothing more. If it's working for you, great.

Not speculating as to why either.


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

As of right now I noticed that a 20% discount code has been automatically added to the initial massive discount. So you don't need the code anymore. Well there's a small difference of 5% off the VIP25JR code but it saves the hassle. 

The fact that Ashford really wants to unload the JRs fueled more speculation on my part. But hey don't worry and just buy them at the massive discounts. I certainly contributed to the sale


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> We're not arguing. We're pointing out that we're having probs accessing their site, nothing more. If it's working for you, great. Not speculating as to why either.


Actually I am speculating why someone is defending JR so vigorously as to almost call us "liars".


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> We're not arguing. We're pointing out that we're having probs accessing their site, nothing more. If it's working for you, great.
> 
> *Not speculating as to why either*.


Your friend below sure is.



Veda said:


> Actually I am speculating why someone is defending JR so vigorously as to almost call us "liars".


lol ... I never called you a liar. You may want to reread this thread. You sure have posted a lot of theories and opinions with no proof or facts that your "guesses" about the demise of the company are founded in anything but your own imagination. Let others enjoy their purchases without all the conspiracy theory. We are all big boys and know what we are buying. If you have something concrete to offer up, please, by all means do so. So far you have not contributed much value here. If you want to term that "being called a liar", then so be it.

... and now, back to watches.


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

Pallet Spoon said:


> So far you have not contributed much value here.


You may want to read my whole posts in this site before saying something like that. Insisting on the website being up while everyone else's down (a fact) mean you have something else for posting here. What do you have to gain bro?


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

Okay, back to civil discourse... 

I spoke with an Ashford Cutomer service rep and he indicated that they are no longer honoring the VIP code. That said, he also let me know that if you contact Customer Service through the chat function they can give you 20% off non sale JRs. There is no code. It can only be done through one of their reps. 

Hope this info save some folks some dollars.


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

erikclabaugh said:


> Okay, back to civil discourse...
> 
> I spoke with an Ashford Cutomer service rep and he indicated that they are no longer honoring the VIP code. That said, he also let me know that if you contact Customer Service through the chat function they can give you 20% off non sale JRs. There is no code. It can only be done through one of their reps.
> 
> Hope this info save some folks some dollars.


20% means they're matching the discount with the discounted ones. Still not as good as the 25% but good enough. I was lucky enough to use the 25.


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

I missed the 25%, but 20 percent off is still pretty tempting!


----------



## symplectic (Jun 19, 2011)

Arrived! Not too shabby.


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

erikclabaugh said:


> Okay, back to civil discourse...
> 
> I spoke with an Ashford Cutomer service rep and he indicated that they are no longer honoring the VIP code. That said, he also let me know that if you contact Customer Service through the chat function they can give you 20% off non sale JRs. There is no code. It can only be done through one of their reps.
> 
> Hope this info save some folks some dollars.





erikclabaugh said:


> I missed the 25%, but 20 percent off is still pretty tempting!


Agreed that 5% is not a big deal ($55 in my case) but the first Cust service rep I chatted with offered me 20. I thanked him for his time & tried a different rep 10 min later. I gave her the VIP code & she gave me the 25%.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

I just got my second JR! I knew I shouldn't have followed this thread...

Got this baby. They initially offered 20% off but I asked for the "repeat customer" discount and he went up to 25%. No muss, no fuss.









_pic from Ashford

_


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

Pallet Spoon said:


> Your friend below sure is.
> 
> lol ... I never called you a liar. You may want to reread this thread. You sure have posted a lot of theories and opinions with no proof or facts that your "guesses" about the demise of the company are founded in anything but your own imagination. Let others enjoy their purchases without all the conspiracy theory. We are all big boys and know what we are buying. If you have something concrete to offer up, please, by all means do so. So far you have not contributed much value here. If you want to term that "being called a liar", then so be it.
> 
> ... and now, back to watches.


I wish Ashford had that one in 39mm!


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow, they look good and even though most of the models seem a tad too large, when the resales come up (hopefully) may spring for one and see if I'm right or wrong . . .


----------



## dagbert (Apr 26, 2014)

Are these discounts (20 / 25%) being applied to the existing sale prices?


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

dagbert said:


> Are these discounts (20 / 25%) being applied to the existing sale prices?


No, not on top of the sale prices. The original coupon was 25% on the Ashford price. Right now, the models on sale have 20% on that Ashford price.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Just ordered the white-dialed Aquascope. Damn you WUS.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

drhr said:


> Wow, they look good and even though most of the models seem a tad too large, when the resales come up (hopefully) may spring for one and see if I'm right or wrong . . .


Or you can order one now and take advantage of their 30-day return period if it's not your cup of tea...


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Or you can order one now and take advantage of their 30-day return period if it's not your cup of tea...


While they're still available. Do it now!


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Veda said:


> While they're still available. Do it now!


I thought you have to pay for return shipping, at least that's what it says online.


----------



## duffin123456 (Apr 9, 2014)

with Ashford I think you have to pay the return shipping cost and they also will not return your original shipping cost as well if I remember correctly. it's been a long time since I last returned a watch to Ashford.


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

colgex said:


> I thought you have to pay for return shipping, at least that's what it says online.


Yea it's like $25? Can't afford to lose $25 with the potential of saving $11.200 for 2 watches? You guys are too cheap!


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

Ok, well after 2 returns, one for a small defect and one for failing remedial reading on my part, I think I found a keeper.

BTW, it was free to return the defective watch (I was asked for pics which I provided) and about 22 bones to return the one that I decided I did not like. IMHO Ashford has some of the best CS out there.

I knew I wanted a Limited Edition if I could find one I liked ... the first return was an LE  .

I struggled with this because all the online pics I could find of this watch showed such different colors. Now I know why. The color actually shifts (all at once, with both indicies and hands matching) from a light turquoise to a dark teal (sometimes almost black). The strap does not always match the color obviously but it always seems to compliment it. Weird.

I actually contacted JeanRichard here in North America and ordered a "girly" white rubber strap to wear in summer  . FYI, the rep I know says "Everything is working as usual with the brand for us".

I also wanted a textured dial and this one has that in spades. I'll snap some better pics later as it really pops and looks like WAVES in the right light. The hands and indicies are a super white high polish .... but somehow overall it avoids being "blingy". The watch has lost 2 seconds in two days.

It reminds me a little of the Helson Shark Diver white dial / turquoise markers but certainly with a slightly different personality. The many colors of "Kind Surf" ...















The happy couple  ....


----------



## merik (Jul 5, 2010)

Good looking watches^^ I received my Aquascope in blue a couple of days ago, found the bezel to be loose and flimsy, packed it all up and shipped it back to Ashford. Will ask for a refund as I suspect a lot of their watches has issues and it's to much of a hassle shipping watches back and forth between Europe and US. Must say though, that their customer service so far has been very good.


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

merik said:


> Good looking watches^^ I received my Aquascope in blue a couple of days ago, found the bezel to be loose and flimsy, packed it all up and shipped it back to Ashford. Will ask for a refund as I suspect a lot of their watches has issues and it's to much of a hassle shipping watches back and forth between Europe and US. Must say though, that their customer service so far has been very good.


You know, that probably does bear mentioning. The bezel action on the Aquascope's including mine is quite light. Since I won't actually be DIVING with it, it is of no consequence to me. I actually prefer a lighter action as so many of the divers I have are quite stiff and tend to stiffen even more over time. I think this may have been intentional on the part of JR and may be the way all of them are. It would be good if others could chime in on their AquaScope experience. The JR bezel is 120 clicks and perfectly aligned. This is more important to me as a misaligned bezel would constitute an immediate return but YMMV.


----------



## 3pointross (Sep 11, 2011)

My aquascope also has a very light bezel. The action feels fine to me quality wise, just super light.


----------



## merik (Jul 5, 2010)

My bezel also had som upward play, so not something i find acceptable on a watch like this. Really sad, cause I really liked the rest of the watch....


----------



## EHV (Mar 30, 2010)

Yup, very light action and a bit of slop, mainly closer to the home point but it has absolutely perfect alignment, every time.

This is my only sore point with the watch and it's surprising considering the overall, fairly high level of finish.

I have read that is it universal to the model though and while it is disappointing, I am keeping mine as well because A)the alignment is perfect B) I am not a diver and C) the rest of the experience with the Aquascope is so nice.

I collect/accumulate mostly divers and even some of the inexpensive pieces have bezels with great action so I'm surprised that JR has never addressed this issue.

And just to echo, I have had great customer service from Ashford on multiple occasions. They are a gray market, breath of fresh air. 

And I still want another JR.











Pallet Spoon said:


> You know, that probably does bear mentioning. The bezel action on the Aquascope's including mine is quite light. Since I won't actually be DIVING with it, it is of no consequence to me. I actually prefer a lighter action as so many of the divers I have are quite stiff and tend to stiffen even more over time. I think this may have been intentional on the part of JR and may be the way all of them are. It would be good if others could chime in on their AquaScope experience. The JR bezel is 120 clicks and perfectly aligned. This is more important to me as a misaligned bezel would constitute an immediate return but YMMV.


----------



## vkalia (Oct 26, 2014)

I hope you bastiges are happy. I tried the good fight, but you lot HAD to drag me down.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

I was looking to see if other grey dealers have sales on JeanRichard too and I came across threads discussing sales from a few years ago:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/wow-jeanrichard-sale;-these-good-watches-right-841915.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/jean-richard-401670.html

Interesting to read how opinions change or stay the same over time


----------



## vkalia (Oct 26, 2014)

colgex said:


> I was looking to see if other grey dealers have sales on JeanRichard too and I came across threads discussing sales from a few years ago:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/wow-jeanrichard-sale%3B-these-good-watches-right-841915.html
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/jean-richard-401670.html
> ...


I find 2 things truly amazing about this:

1/ The forum has a search function? Huh. Had me fooled.

2/ Watchbreath can actually come up with posts that exceed one sentence?


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

vkalia said:


> I hope you bastiges are happy. I tried the good fight, but you lot HAD to drag me down.


The white dial vs the blue dial was a big toss-up for me, eager to see it on the wrist, hope I made the right decision. Got mine on the "rubbergator" as a more formal alternative to my other divers. Why'd you choose the white? Curious to see everyone's choices here...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vkalia (Oct 26, 2014)

dinexus said:


> The white dial vs the blue dial was a big toss-up for me, eager to see it on the wrist, hope I made the right decision. Got mine on the "rubbergator" as a more formal alternative to my other divers. Why'd you choose the white? Curious to see everyone's choices here...


Actually i had a chance to try out the watch at Printemps' watch section in Paris a few weeks ago (talk about an expensive browsing session - I am now jonesing for the GO Panomatic as my next big purchase as well) and liked both this one as well as the blue dial/blue bezel markers BigSeikoFan posted in post #173 on this thread. So although i was initially going to give this sale a miss as i thought the 44mm might have been too large for my flat 6.75" wrist, i liked how it sat.

Ultimately, i went with the white dial b/c it looks fun/casual and more like a "water" watch, and i already have a few predominantly-blue dialled watches (the Pan Europ, although that may go up for sale soon, the IWC) and will be getting atleast one more soon (the GO Panomatic).

Actually, i suspect this watch may scratch quite a few itches and cause me to sell my IWC as well, and put the funds towards the aforementioned GO.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

vkalia said:


> Actually i had a chance to try out the watch at Printemps' watch section in Paris a few weeks ago (talk about an expensive browsing session - I am now jonesing for the GO Panomatic as my next big purchase as well) and liked both this one as well as the blue dial/blue bezel markers BigSeikoFan posted in post #173 on this thread. So although i was initially going to give this sale a miss as i thought the 44mm might have been too large for my flat 6.75" wrist, i liked how it sat.


Ahh good to hear. I've got a flat 6.75" as well. Eager to see it in the flesh!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

IGotId said:


> Just placed an order for the 39mm Terrascope. Ashford honored the 25% discount (I had to try twice!) I'm looking forward to receiving it! Just wondering if I want to spend about $500 on the bracelet!


Good news & bad news...

Bad news first, the 39mm arrived today & although it's very nice it's simply too small. Which leads to...

The good news, I can order a 44mm with the textured black dial or the one below!



Pallet Spoon said:


>


Palletspoon, is that dial gray or brown?


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

IGotId said:


> Palletspoon, is that dial gray or brown?


It is brown or "bronze"


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

IGotId said:


> Good news & bad news...
> 
> Bad news first, the 39mm arrived today & although it's very nice it's simply too small. Which leads to...
> 
> ...


Yeah, colgex got it, its the bronze dial. The only bronze that Ashford has left is the one with the black markers and the black DLC center case. Both sizes of the bronze like mine sold out quickly. I am not totally surprised to hear you say the 39mm is too small. I have a 7 1/4 inch wrist and even if it were slightly smaller I think the 44mm would be a good fit due to what many have pointed out are "short lugs". Anyway, yeah, bronze.

I have also noticed that my dial seems to be brushed a lot more randomly than the others I have seen people post from Ashford .... strange. Obviously from a different run.


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

Pallet Spoon said:


> Yeah, its the bronze dial. The only bronze that Ashford has left is the one with the black markers and the black DLC center case. Both sizes of the bronze like mine sold out quickly. I am not totally surprised to hear you say the 39mm is too small. I have a 7 1/4 inch wrist and even if it were slightly smaller I think the 44mm would be a good fit due to what many have pointed out are "short lugs". Anyway, yeah, bronze.
> 
> I have also noticed that my dial seems to be brushed a lot more randomly than the others I have seen people post from Ashford .... strange. Obviously from a different run.


My 2 daily wearers are both 40mm so I wanted to believe that the 39mm would be perfect!

That bronze dial looks amazing, congrats!


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

And for those predicting JR's doom, due to the website being down, looks like it's working for me again (has been down for a few days). 

Keep calm and nerd on.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Looks good with the custom horween I ordered.


----------



## dhp178 (Mar 21, 2014)

colgex said:


> View attachment 4928529
> View attachment 4928537
> 
> 
> Looks good with the custom horween I ordered.


Where did you order it from? How much was t if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## duffin123456 (Apr 9, 2014)

to people who've bought JR from Ashford, I have a question. I'm planning to buy a JR terrascope on bracelet from them, is it a heavy watch? how heavy / light is it in comparison to other more-known watches?


----------



## vkalia (Oct 26, 2014)

I'll only get mine at the end of this month, so i have a question for those of you who have this watch - what is the build quality like? Appropriate for a $3k watch or close to a $1k watch?

I have handled this watch, but i was still mentally in awe at the GO Panomatic i had tried on a little earlier, so i dont recollect too much about the finish.

TIA.


----------



## kclee (Jul 4, 2014)

For In-house 1681 small second, the other site is actually offering at $200 cheaper than ashford...

Men's 1681 Ronde Automatic Charcoal Genuine Alligator White Dial | World of Watches


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

kclee said:


> For In-house 1681 small second, the other site is actually offering at $200 cheaper than ashford...
> 
> Men's 1681 Ronde Automatic Charcoal Genuine Alligator White Dial | World of Watches
> 
> View attachment 4945737


It has been a lot cheaper. It was $1199 plus 12% off code made it $1055. The code expired though. I think I posted it a few weeks ago.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

colgex said:


> I was looking to see if other grey dealers have sales on JeanRichard too and I came across threads discussing sales from a few years ago:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/wow-jeanrichard-sale;-these-good-watches-right-841915.html
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/jean-richard-401670.html
> ...


That thread was awesome! Only two pages, but it managed to squeeze a Rolex troll post, the required Rolex response post, and even a post calling GP the "poor man's Patek".  So much snobbery in only two pages!


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

vkalia said:


> I'll only get mine at the end of this month, so i have a question for those of you who have this watch - what is the build quality like? Appropriate for a $3k watch or close to a $1k watch?


Their $5000 models are of similar quality to Balls around $1500 mark. This is apparent especially with the dial. I actually think a 70% discount is merely a fair price for these fashion watches. The only ones really worth buying are the rose gold models under 3k just because they have gold content.


----------



## sbux (Feb 4, 2011)

So not quite really a deal then given quality might be overrated?


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

Interesting. I'd like to see the 1500 USD Ball you think the JR compares to. I've posted some pictures of my 2 dials. Maybe you can tell me what is sub-standard about them.


----------



## GX9901 (May 13, 2009)

I've been very intrigued by Jeanrichard watches and will probably be pulling the trigger on one soon. One comment I have regarding whether it's closer to its $3k retail price or the $1k actual price is that in my experience watches in the $1k~$3k range are basically on the same tier with very little distinguishing their build quality. It's all about whether you are actually able to buy one for $3k or $1k, which a lot of times depend on the brand.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Pallet Spoon said:


> Interesting. I'd like to see the 1500 USD Ball you think the JR compares to. I've posted some pictures of my 2 dials. Maybe you can tell me what is sub-standard about them.


I agree.

Unanimously, everyone here feels that the msrp is inflated and also, that the value you get at the current sale with 25% off price is a steal. Now, saying that the $5000 models with in-house movements compare to a $1,500 Ball... I don't know about that.

Do they have some meh looking models at $5k with in house movements? Yes, I started a thread about that https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/what-do-you-guys-think-about-design-2192417.html Even at $879.99 I did not like the watch. Does it mean it is bad quality? I would say it was as nice as the Eterna Vaughan I had.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

The terrascopes seem to be almost gone now, mostly those on rubber are left.


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

Pallet Spoon said:


> Interesting. I'd like to see the 1500 USD Ball you think the JR compares to. I've posted some pictures of my 2 dials. Maybe you can tell me what is sub-standard about them.


I have no experience with your models which from the pics look way better than other JR offerings. The ones I compared aren't the ones with inhouse movement which may be of a higher degree of quality both dial and case than the $5k MSRP Terrascopes. This one for example compares to the Ball Pilot GMT and Engineer II DLC:


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

sbux said:


> So not quite really a deal then given quality might be overrated?


Everyone's opinion is different. We're talking about something so subjective afterall with no way of telling how much those components actually cost. We can only say whether it feels or looks cheap or somewhat expensive. In my experience with JR both the ones I own and the ones I've handled at the dealer, the quality is similar to other Swiss competitors with similar street pricings. Whether it's a fair price or not can only be seen from the resale value drop from the current Ashford prices when you do decide to sell your mint used one. I think that's a good enough indication of what people think about they're worth. Right now we're just speculating on a lot of things, different answers depending on how attached you are to the brand.


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

GX9901 said:


> I've been very intrigued by Jeanrichard watches and will probably be pulling the trigger on one soon. One comment I have regarding whether it's closer to its $3k retail price or the $1k actual price is that in my experience watches in the $1k~$3k range are basically on the same tier with very little distinguishing their build quality. It's all about whether you are actually able to buy one for $3k or $1k, which a lot of times depend on the brand.


Which is why it's better to save for a 10k watch that's been reduced to 5k than to buy a 5k one that's reduced to 2.5k. You can really tell from the dial and indices quality. Press photos are highly misleading. I was about to get a JR willing to pay full MSRP just 2 months ago but dropped it when I was able to handle one. Same deal with Balls. Compare the real photo with this:


----------



## 3pointross (Sep 11, 2011)

I picked up two JRs and here are my thoughts on value. 

The finishing on them is easily on par with my $3k plus watches. The fitment and quality of the straps are equally as nice. The bracelet looks incredible, but fitment is not as nice. 

The bracelet has push pin links, no micro adjustments or half links and the end links are somewhat loose. That said, the finishing on the bracelet is nicer than any other bracelet I own. 

Had there been no sale and I had no idea what they go for I would probably spend around $2k on one. That price is more related to my affinity for the design than the fit and finish. Meaning I like it enough to spend $2k but the finishing feels more like a $3k+ watch. 

That's my feeling.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Veda said:


> Which is why it's better to save for a 10k watch that's been reduced to 5k than to buy a 5k one that's reduced to 2.5k. You can really tell from the dial and indices quality. Press photos are highly misleading. I was about to get a JR willing to pay full MSRP just 2 months ago but dropped it when I was able to handle one. Same deal with Balls. Compare the real photo with this:
> 
> View attachment 4955657
> 
> View attachment 4955665


First of all, I have to say that the image you posted is probably the fist time I've seen a watch look worse in a picture taken by a regular joe than a stock one from the company. Now moving past that...
I agree with your statement about "better save for a 10k watch that's been reduced to 5k". I've always felt the same and with the way the market is, grey dealer prices, you can probably push your wallet a slight step ahead and get something a lot better. For example, you can get grey JLCs for a little over $5k. I recently saw the Datejust II with roman numerals for under $6k at jomashop (I love roman numerals btw and they looked perfect in that blue dial). I've also seen the smaller Royal Oak model for $10k and Pateks for $14k.

If you are willing to go a step ahead, there will always be something better. I just think there's a substantial % of people looking at the joma, ashford, wow, etc. deals are that are not dropping over $1k on a watch. Furthermore, the idea of acquiring something at 80% off that would have been listed around $6k for only $900 presents a very tempting proposition. Look at this going backwards instead of forward too, there's a lot of people juggling with the Tissot, Hamilton, Victorinox deals for ~$500 that can spend ~$300 more and get a watch 5 times more expensive. Right now, I can only recall two instances where this situation happened: JeanRichard and Eterna. Pretty much everything else is a $1-3k watch for ~$600-1,200 (Longines, Ball, Rado, Armand Nicolet, Frederique Constant, Alpina, Raymond Weil, Oris, Baume ML, Edox, etc).


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

colgex said:


> Right now, I can only recall two instances where this situation happened: JeanRichard and Eterna. Pretty much everything else is a $1-3k watch for ~$600-1,200 (Longines, Ball, Rado, Armand Nicolet, Frederique Constant, Alpina, Raymond Weil, Oris, Baume ML, Edox, etc).


Hence the rumors... We all know what happened with Eterna.


----------



## dhp178 (Mar 21, 2014)

So Veda, what would say is a better option at this (sale) price point for a eta based - cushion case?


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

dhp178 said:


> So Veda, what would say is a better option at this (sale) price point for a eta based - cushion case?


If cushion case, I'd rate the $1200 after discount JRs the same level as Citizen Signature Grand Touring ($1100 msrp, $700 street). But that's not ETA which is fine given I much prefer the Miyota 9012. Mine is very accurate and the crown operation is smoother than my Blancpain and Breguet. That's one hell of a badass watch and got more compliments from general public than the Amvox 7 and GO.

If ETA + cushion nothing comes to mind except Ball Conductor series which are older and more conservative in design. Street price is about $900-1200 in Asia.


----------



## dhp178 (Mar 21, 2014)

Veda said:


> If cushion case, I'd rate the $1200 after discount JRs the same level as Citizen Signature Grand Touring ($1100 msrp, $700 street). But that's not ETA which is fine given I much prefer the Miyota 9012. Mine is very accurate and the crown operation is smoother than my Blancpain and Breguet. That's one hell of a badass watch and got more compliments from general public than the Amvox 7 and GO.
> 
> If ETA + cushion nothing comes to mind except Ball Conductor series which are older and more conservative in design. Street price is about $900-1200 in Asia.


Aesthetically, those don't appeal to me. For me, my Hamilton feels smoother than my 9012 based diver. I don't have anything against it though.


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

dhp178 said:


> Aesthetically, those don't appeal to me. For me, my Hamilton feels smoother than my 9012 based diver. I don't have anything against it though.


Right, it may just be the ones in the Citizens. Same crown feeling as the Citizen Signature Classic.


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

Veda said:


> I have no experience with your models which from the pics look way better than other JR offerings. The ones I compared aren't the ones with inhouse movement which may be of a higher degree of quality both dial and case than the $5k MSRP Terrascopes. This one for example compares to the Ball Pilot GMT and Engineer II DLC.


Thanks for the clarification.

I think the term "fashion watch" was a little mean. Here is a conversation that never happened: "hey hon, should I get the Fossil, the Michael Kors, the Burberry, or the JeanRichard"   .

Anyway, I guess I do not know what currency you are passing judgment in. That may be creating some confusion. To me there is not a 1500 USD watch on the market that JeanRichard does not beat the pants off of. For me, while I like the dials, the value is in the casework. The schematic below shows how it is a multipiece construction. Even the crown is made from more than a simple single piece. The pieces are fitted together so precisely most people don't even realize this and think their watches are made from a single block. I like the fact that there is a subtle touch that can really only be executed with this type of construction. Notice the brushing between the lugs is actually horizontal instead of vertical. You will not see this on many watches ... and I am a nerd so this impresses me. You can't get a tool in there to do that if it were made like a traditional single piece case. Anyway, the shots below are all of my 3200 USD MSRP Terrascope with the JR60 movement. IMHO you would be hard pressed to find a 1500 USD MSRP watch to rival it but like you said it is all subjective and YMMV.

While you are correct and there is a LOT of competition in the 3.5K to 4K range, at Ashford prices these seem to be a real bargain.


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

Pallet Spoon said:


> I think the term "fashion watch" was a little mean. Here is a conversation that never happened: "hey hon, should I get the Fossil, the Michael Kors, the Burberry, or the JeanRichard"   . Anyway, I guess I do not know what currency you are passing judgment in. That may be creating some confusion. To me there is not a 1500 USD watch on the market that JeanRichard does not beat the pants off of.


Sorry by "fashion watches" I meant something that is worn strictly for jewelry purposes regardless of pricing (Rolex, Panerai, etc but let's not argue). Unlike most buyers of highly complicated pieces whom consider their watches as works of art. I need to note as well that Ball watches elsewhere outside US are much cheaper as they are discounted heavily. While I regret I didn't take the time to check the details on my JR as closely as yours, at a glance they are similar to the USD1500 Balls I've seen. All in all we would know only a few years from now when we decide to sell our JRs. The market will decide their true values and put rest our speculations.


----------



## dhp178 (Mar 21, 2014)

I'm so peeved right now! I just got my 2nd watch from Ashford after the first one had 1 light scratch on the side of the case. The 2nd one is even worse! Is there another place I could get this watch around the same price? Maybe from an AD if anyone knows of one? It's been almost 3 weeks since I first ordered my first watch


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

dhp178 said:


> I'm so peeved right now! I just got my 2nd watch from Ashford after the first one had 1 light scratch on the side of the case. The 2nd one is even worse! Is there another place I could get this watch around the same price? Maybe from an AD if anyone knows of one? It's been almost 3 weeks since I first ordered my first watch


I doubt it. Which model? I had one with a defect but also received 2 flawless ones. None of them were scratched  .


----------



## dhp178 (Mar 21, 2014)

Pallet Spoon said:


> I doubt it. Which model? I had one with a defect but also received 2 flawless ones. None of them were scratched  .




60500-11-703-FK7A


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

dhp178 said:


> 60500-11-703-FK7A


Maybe, and this is a big speculation on my part, you got a model returned from someone or a display model, maybe. Although, I got a scratched one from wow too. They have them with a 10% discount but I don't think they have that white model.


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

Make them exchange it again and tell them to INSPECT it before it is shipped. Their CS has been really good to me. They usually ask for a pic ... I would snap a few just for my own sanity .... so they know you are not complaining about nothing. As long as you ask for an exchange shipping should be free and your pricing should hold.

I could recommend a couple AD's but they would not even come close to Ashford pricing  .


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Awright, my Aquascope arrived today and already there's a problem. I like it. 

Like, really like it. This was supposed to be a spontaneous catch-and-release for the sake of curiosity, but it's starting to look otherwise. And my wallet is none too pleased with that possibility. I hope everyone else is happy. Bunch of jerks, you lot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

dinexus said:


> Awright, my Aquascope arrived today and already there's a problem. I like it.
> 
> Like, really like it. This was supposed to be a spontaneous catch-and-release for the sake of curiosity, but it's starting to look otherwise. And my wallet is none too pleased with that possibility. I hope everyone else is happy. Bunch of jerks, you lot.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're welcome  . Pics please.


----------



## dhp178 (Mar 21, 2014)

colgex said:


> Maybe, and this is a big speculation on my part, you got a model returned from someone or a display model, maybe. Although, I got a scratched one from wow too. They have them with a 10% discount but I don't think they have that white model.


Thanks, Ya ill check them out just in case. I love that dial though.



Pallet Spoon said:


> Make them exchange it again and tell them to INSPECT it before it is shipped. Their CS has been really good to me. They usually ask for a pic ... I would snap a few just for my own sanity .... so they know you are not complaining about nothing. As long as you ask for an exchange shipping should be free and your pricing should hold.
> 
> I could recommend a couple AD's but they would not even come close to Ashford pricing  .


Ya I reached out to one as a feeler. But I'm waiting to here back from Ashford. I sent them pics just in case even though it's hard to notice in pics. I've just been watchless for 3 weeks so the new watch excitement has faded. :/


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

dhp178 said:


> Ya I reached out to one as a feeler. But I'm waiting to here back from Ashford. I sent them pics just in case even though it's hard to notice in pics. I've just been watchless for 3 weeks so the new watch excitement has faded. :/


Too slow. Use the chat. It works great and you get instant gratification. They'll take all your info and email you the RMA number and the UPS label so you can ship it back free.


----------



## dhp178 (Mar 21, 2014)

Pallet Spoon said:


> Too slow. Use the chat. It works great and you get instant gratification. They'll take all your info and email you the RMA number and the UPS label so you can ship it back free.


I tried, I just got the people in China and they didn't do much . Just said the US teams would get back to me.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Pallet Spoon said:


> You're welcome  . Pics please.






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

dhp178 said:


> I'm so peeved right now! I just got my 2nd watch from Ashford after the first one had 1 light scratch on the side of the case. The 2nd one is even worse! Is there another place I could get this watch around the same price? Maybe from an AD if anyone knows of one? It's been almost 3 weeks since I first ordered my first watch


You got it at a very low price already almost like buying used but mint condition. Is it still worth it if in mint used condition? I'm trying to gauge the used market.


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

dhp178 said:


> I tried, I just got the people in China and they didn't do much . Just said the US teams would get back to me.


Worse they told me to send email which they never replied. I had to chat the US side to get my VIP25JR code to work after telling them I'd just return and reorder.


----------



## dhp178 (Mar 21, 2014)

Veda said:


> You got it at a very low price already almost like buying used but mint condition. Is it still worth it if in mint used condition? I'm trying to gauge the used market.


That would depend on the person. To me, I'm not sure honestly. I love the cushion case but if things don't work out I might spend a few more dollars to pick up a used speedy. But then I think it's an automatic chrono.....I'm torn right now. If any of that actually helps lol



Veda said:


> Worse they told me to send email which they never replied. I had to chat the US side to get my VIP25JR code to work after telling them I'd just return and reorder.


Ya, US chat > email from them.


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

dinexus said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great pics.. what's the model number for this watch? I don't see it on Ashford.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Maxy said:


> Great pics.. what's the model number for this watch? I don't see it on Ashford.


he must have bought the last one, there were plenty of models in the beginning but most of them disappeared apparently sold.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Maxy said:


> Great pics.. what's the model number for this watch? I don't see it on Ashford.


If it's not on the site anymore, it's probably been sold out. I know stuff was disappearing fast last week while I was trying to make a decision.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vkalia (Oct 26, 2014)

Veda said:


> You got it at a very low price already almost like buying used but mint condition. Is it still worth it if in mint used condition? I'm trying to gauge the used market.


From what i remember and from an earlier post detailing the workmanship of this watch, i think its current selling price seems to represent really good value for money (again, inasmuch as luxury watches can be called good value). I think the previous selling price for this watch - which pinged on my radar several months ago - was ~$2000, give or take, which was a sensible price point, pitting it against the LLD, Sinn U1, etc.

I think JR's failure isnt so much a reflection on their quality, but of their business model. If you think about it, even on WUS, JR hardly gets any mention. Even its bigger brother, GP, isnt as visible as some of its competitors in that price range.

I'd be surprised if the used price of this watch drops substantially. At $1000-1200 new, it appears to be really good value - and at $800-900 minty used, it will be even better. IMO, of course.



Maxy said:


> Great pics.. what's the model number for this watch? I don't see it on Ashford.


Heh, looks like i may have snagged one of the last pieces of this one


----------



## dhp178 (Mar 21, 2014)

Well I just sent mine back in hopes that the 3rd will be defect free. 2nd day air to and back. So hopefully it doesn't take long for them to process it, as long as they inspect it well before it ships....


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

vkalia said:


> I think JR's failure isnt so much a reflection on their quality, but of their business model. If you think about it, even on WUS, JR hardly gets any mention. Even its bigger brother, GP, isnt as visible as some of its competitors in that price range.


I think if the brand JR is still around then we may be able to sell at 20% reduction off purchase price. Yes GP just pulled out from the local AD chain, basically out of the country. I've always preferred GP out of the big 3. About the same level as JLC in my book. Very close to getting this one but lugs oh so long lugs.


----------



## kclee (Jul 4, 2014)

Should i go with this colour mix?


----------



## watch_hor (Nov 11, 2011)

^ That's pretty gaudy man, I would steer clear. Also, what's up with that 11 o'clock lug, I wanna take a pair of channel lock pliers to that? It looks bent to be separated that much from the bracelet. I can start to see a disadvantage of a multi-piece case design over a single machined piece of steel.


----------



## dhp178 (Mar 21, 2014)

kclee said:


> Should i go with this colour mix?
> View attachment 4993961


Ya no too much for my liking


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

watch_hor said:


> ^ That's pretty gaudy man, I would steer clear. Also, what's up with that 11 o'clock lug, I wanna take a pair of channel lock pliers to that? It looks bent to be separated that much from the bracelet. I can start to see a disadvantage of a multi-piece case design over a single machined piece of steel.


Is that the original bracelet? Looks like a Seiko 5 alignment quality... No matter for me I use rubber and leather straps anyway.


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

Looks cheap. If that blue is matched with anything else other than dual tone. yes. Anybody actually decided to get this model? I saw Ashford still has LOTS of JR models left. It's gonna be a while before they get rid of all of them.



kclee said:


> Should i go with this colour mix?
> View attachment 4993961


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

I actually like the dial color, but that gap is really bad. Also as mentioned if this were an all silver model the dial would be more palatable.

We still do not know how Ashford got a hold of these JR's ... if it was a retailer going out of business or liquidating, or possibly JR selling some returns. As I said I had one defective one shipped to me as well. All I can say is carefully inspect anything you get so it can be returned without a hassle if you find something wrong. Most folks on this board are more picky than your average watch consumer.

Just as an FYI I received the bronze TerraScope I posted pictures of from the original owner who purchased it from forum sponsor and JR AD Timeless in AZ. That watch did not come from Ashford, but my Kind Surf model did.


----------



## GX9901 (May 13, 2009)

Question for those who have purchased Jeanrichard either from Ashford or other places. I received an Aeroscope from Ashford today. It came in a long zipper case. The only thing inside the case beside the watch is the JR warranty card. There are no documentation of any kind inside or outside of the zipper case. Is this normal? I don't think it is a big deal to me to have instructions as the watch is a basic 3-hand/date version, but I'm just curious if Jeanrichard watches doesn't typically include any instructions. The watch appears to be flawless so that is good.


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

GX9901 said:


> Question for those who have purchased Jeanrichard either from Ashford or other places. I received an Aeroscope from Ashford today. It came in a long zipper case. The only thing inside the case beside the watch is the JR warranty card. There are no documentation of any kind inside or outside of the zipper case. Is this normal? I don't think it is a big deal to me to have instructions as the watch is a basic 3-hand/date version, but I'm just curious if Jeanrichard watches doesn't typically include any instructions. The watch appears to be flawless so that is good.[/IMG]


All 3 I got from Ashford arrived like that. My bronze came with the AD kit as below. It's nice, but for the discount, you're not missing anything.


----------



## GX9901 (May 13, 2009)

^Thanks!


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

GX9901 said:


> ^Thanks!


No problem ... and that is a really lovely AeroScope. I would not have picked it with the white strap off the website, but it really works ... and now I like it better than the black. Love to see some closer-up pics  . Ti case if I am not mistaken. I have never handled one of those.


----------



## amt76 (Jan 30, 2011)

dinexus said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, Beautiful. So what were the AquaScopes going for? I didn't see anyone post that they got a AquaScope with a Bracelet....


----------



## GX9901 (May 13, 2009)

Pallet Spoon said:


> No problem ... and that is a really lovely AeroScope. I would not have picked it with the white strap off the website, but it really works ... and now I like it better than the black. Love to see some closer-up pics  . Ti case if I am not mistaken. I have never handled one of those.


Well, I went with the white strap because the sale price was significantly lower than the ones with other straps. I probably would have went with black rubber strap if the cost was the same. But I do like the white strap too. It's certainly different, which is also why I decided on the white dial.

Unfortunately there appears to be an issue with the movement. I think it loses time almost immediately if it is in non-dial up positions. I will try to verify it more but it seems like a real issue. Hopefully Ashford will do an exchange instead of a repair (I haven't peeled off the caseback tape, but I did try it on for size for a few minutes, and the strap holes does show a slight amount of wear). I do like this watch do hopefully the issue can be resolved.

Wrist shot:


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

GX9901 said:


> Unfortunately there appears to be an issue with the movement. I think it loses time almost immediately if it is in non-dial up positions. I will try to verify it more but it seems like a real issue. Hopefully Ashford will do an exchange instead of a repair (I haven't peeled off the caseback tape, but I did try it on for size for a few minutes, and the strap holes does show a slight amount of wear). I do like this watch do hopefully the issue can be resolved.


I always prefer ceramic or Ti as they're much lighter and comfortable than steel and gold. But preferably the steel like high intensity Ti like a Grand Seiko.


----------



## 3pointross (Sep 11, 2011)

amt76 said:


> Wow, Beautiful. So what were the AquaScopes going for? I didn't see anyone post that they got a AquaScope with a Bracelet....


About the same price.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Do the solid black/blue dials have the same "floating" indices, or are they fully set into the dial?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amt76 (Jan 30, 2011)

3pointross said:


> About the same price.
> 
> View attachment 5022057


Is that the Black or Blue? We're you able to squeeze the additional discount. Nice score. I have a Blue Dial which I acquired in a trade , and it has slowly put my Crepas Scuba back to the watch box...lol. Whether they stay around or fold as a Company, it's such a well made piece. Mine is only losing 4 sec a day. ..










Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

dinexus said:


> Do the solid black/blue dials have the same "floating" indices, or are they fully set into the dial?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All AquaScopes are not created equal  . You have to look carefully at the pictures because some are floating and some are attached. From what I have seen (and I have not evaluated every model) if they have a thin strip of lume running the entire length of the indicies, they are attached to the dial. If however they have a large square of lume as the indicies meet the rehaut, they are floating.

The Aquascope I have, they are attached. On my TerraScope you can see the floating construction I tried to describe.


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

amt76 said:


> Is that the Black or Blue? We're you able to squeeze the additional discount. Nice score. I have a Blue Dial which I acquired in a trade , and it has slowly put my Crepas Scuba back to the watch box...lol. Whether they stay around or fold as a Company, it's such a well made piece. Mine is only losing 4 sec a day. ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that is a beautiful looking watch. Wonder who was stupid enough to trade with you?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

When a sales pitch defines "Swiss Made", I get a bad vibe.

That said, I'm sure these are great watches and the sales guy in the video is just a douche.


----------



## aced75 (Oct 9, 2014)

man im seeing this way too late!


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Jeanrichard 60300-11-132-AAP Watches,Men's 1681 Ronde Automatic Brown Genuine Alligator Silver-Tone Dial, Luxury Jeanrichard Automatic Watches
$899 with code _RMNTW10_


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

aced75 said:


> man im seeing this way too late!


You can still get them reduced with another code but it's only 12.5% not 25%.


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

Is there still a discount code similar to the initial 25% off listed price? Or perhaps something along the line of 12% off listed? I need to get 2 for the missus.


----------



## vkalia (Oct 26, 2014)

Veda said:


> Is there still a discount code similar to the initial 25% off listed price? Or perhaps something along the line of 12% off listed? I need to get 2 for the missus.


They were doing 20% off if you asked the salesperson on LiveChat. I got that well after the 25% coupon expired. Has that also stopped?


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

vkalia said:


> They were doing 20% off if you asked the salesperson on LiveChat. I got that well after the 25% coupon expired. Has that also stopped?


Hmm I'll ask them. It seems that the regular codes for buying a certain amount has been reduced too and won't work for already on sale items. This is like the worst time to buy from Ashford...


----------



## dhp178 (Mar 21, 2014)

Pretty bummed and irritated. Just received my third watch since the previous two had scratches on the side of the case. This one seems to be a combo of the previous two. A line scratch as well as a group of scratches that might resemble a part of the zipper. I don't know what to do...Suggestion? I really like the style of this watch but maybe I'm being too knit picky? I'll see if I can get a non phone picture.



IG: Qbes13


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

dhp178 said:


> Pretty bummed and irritated. Just received my third watch since the previous two had scratches on the side of the case. This one seems to be a combo of the previous two. A line scratch as well as a group of scratches that might resemble a part of the zipper. I don't know what to do...Suggestion? I really like the style of this watch but maybe I'm being too knit picky? I'll see if I can get a non phone picture.
> 
> IG: Qbes13


That's terrible. I thought they were supposed to inspect and ship second day air. I know the case has a zipper on it. You'd have thought they would have taken extra precautions and wrapped the watch before shipping (normally not wrapped). Return.

All of mine have been perfect cosmetically. The one I had to send back was for an internal defect. Up to you if you want to try again. They should be flawless. You've seen my pics.


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

dhp178 said:


> Pretty bummed and irritated. Just received my third watch since the previous two had scratches on the side of the case. This one seems to be a combo of the previous two. A line scratch as well as a group of scratches that might resemble a part of the zipper. I don't know what to do...Suggestion? I really like the style of this watch but maybe I'm being too knit picky? I'll see if I can get a non phone picture.


When I opened mine the first had warped alligator strap due to improper placement on the pouch. The other one had its buckles brushing against the zipper but luckily didn't get scratched when I opened the pouch. My friend who wanted to get some JR from Ashford changed his mind after seeing how they're packed. Like putting them in grocery plastic bags and handing them to you.

Having said that they are truly a steal for the material and quality.


----------



## dhp178 (Mar 21, 2014)

Pallet Spoon said:


> That's terrible. I thought they were supposed to inspect and ship second day air. I know the case has a zipper on it. You'd have thought they would have taken extra precautions and wrapped the watch before shipping (normally not wrapped). Return.
> 
> All of mine have been perfect cosmetically. The one I had to send back was for an internal defect. Up to you if you want to try again. They should be flawless. You've seen my pics.


Ya they were supposed to 2nd day air but sent it via ground. They told me they inspect it before sending them out...doesn't look like they do to me ha. Ya I'm not sure what to do. I'm going to call in and see if I can talk to a manager. I'm going to see what they can do for me since this has been 3 watches.



Veda said:


> When I opened mine the first had warped alligator strap due to improper placement on the pouch. The other one had its buckles brushing against the zipper but luckily didn't get scratched when I opened the pouch. My friend who wanted to get some JR from Ashford changed his mind after seeing how they're packed. Like putting them in grocery plastic bags and handing them to you.
> 
> Having said that they are truly a steal for the material and quality.


Ya exactly, case scratched from brushing up against the zipper. They look amazing and I love the cushion style, just don't know where to go from here. I'm gonna have a chat with them tomorrow. So I'll keep you guys updated.

Thoughts on what I should do? Or what I should ask them to do?

IG: Qbes13


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

dhp178 said:


> Thoughts on what I should do? Or what I should ask them to do?


They're a steal and if I didn't have so many watches I'd have gotten 2 more for my self and 2 for the missus. Go for more.


----------



## dhp178 (Mar 21, 2014)

Veda said:


> They're a steal and if I didn't have so many watches I'd have gotten 2 more for my self and 2 for the missus. Go for more.


Ha I'd stick with one. I wanna diversify my collection.

IG: Qbes13


----------



## EHV (Mar 30, 2010)

Mine was unsecured in the JR case, having slipped out of the holders, (though still with wrapping, tags. etc.) when I received it but thankfully, cosmetically perfect without any zipper or other trauma as well as running perfectly.

I don't know if Ashford inspects them or not but I think that JR should have addressed how the watch is secured in their packaging.



Pallet Spoon said:


> That's terrible. I thought they were supposed to inspect and ship second day air. I know the case has a zipper on it. You'd have thought they would have taken extra precautions and wrapped the watch before shipping (normally not wrapped). Return.
> 
> All of mine have been perfect cosmetically. The one I had to send back was for an internal defect. Up to you if you want to try again. They should be flawless. You've seen my pics.


----------



## Nutty28 (Jan 14, 2013)

Sorry to hear of those unfortunate shipping incidents. I count myself lucky.

I ordered two pieces (long story short- one for my wife and one for me) almost a month a part, and received both in perfect condition, and both have been keeping good time.

I am sure Ashford will make good the damage.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EHV (Mar 30, 2010)

Lovely JR's!

You have some stellar watches in your collection. Exquisite taste! 
May I ask your opinion of how the JR's case finishing compares to some of your other high end pieces?



Nutty28 said:


> Sorry to hear of those unfortunate shipping incidents. I count myself lucky.
> 
> I ordered two pieces (long story short- one for my wife and one for me) almost a month a part, and received both in perfect condition, and both have been keeping good time.
> 
> ...


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

I think if you get the weirder colors or higher end models they're not prone to handling damage as less people have ordered and returned them. I count myself lucky.


----------



## dhp178 (Mar 21, 2014)

IG: Qbes13


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

dhp178 said:


> IG: Qbes13


Yeah, that is definitely not right.

Personally I would make them do it again. I agree ... speak with a manager and nicely explain the situation. You can even direct them to some of the threads here. My CS experiences with them have been good.

I do have a suggestion. Go back several pages and look at the packaging I posted . THIS is the packaging you get from an AD ... I don't know where Ashford got these long skinny boxes. That single watch roll is super secure. Since I got my TerraScope from a private seller who purchased it directly from JR AD Timeless (a sponsor here ... good people) it came with packaging like this and was safely shipped from Chi-town to Detroit. See if Ashford has any of these. If they inspect your watch and ship in the actual correct JR packaging it should not be an issue. If they can't do that I would have them inspect and WRAP the watch securely in bubble wrap or something before putting it in the long skinny box and shipping it.

They can't be happy getting all this damaged product back. I am also going to assume they want to make you a happy customer.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

I wrote about a similar experience here and people bashed my thread. https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/you-would-think-companies-do-better-qa-checks-1664026.html

I just don't understand how companies do not spend 1 minute looking at these watches because it would only take us 1 minute to notice that it is scratched. Or if it happened in transit, do they not open them before sending them to us? It would only take a minute to inspect or to put a plastic cover (a few cents worth).

Both of these measures save you from:
*unhappy customer, business lost (in this case ~$1k worth)
*X amount of shipping-insured and returns cost - probably more than $20 dollars worth
*customers concerned when thinking about buying again
*calls and emails to CS department - overhead to handle escalations
*I could probably go on... I used to work on CS Operations for a big company

I mean I understand not to do QA on a $40 dollar watch but any ~$1,000 dollar watch should step it up a little bit. An even for a $40 dollar, between shipping, returns, bad review, etc. you probably loose more than $40 because of not taking an extra minute or two to do a better QA job.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

colgex said:


> I wrote about a similar experience here and people bashed my thread. https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/you-would-think-companies-do-better-qa-checks-1664026.html
> 
> I just don't understand how companies do not spend 1 minute looking at these watches because it would only take us 1 minute to notice that it is scratched. Or if it happened in transit, do they not open them before sending them to us? It would only take a minute to inspect or to *put a plastic cover (a few cents worth)*.
> 
> ...


Absolutely right about using plastic. I've bought several IWCs and each one been encased by plastic film. Each arrived in perfect condition. It's cheap insurance and there's no chance of it getting damaged once it leaves the factory.


----------



## Nutty28 (Jan 14, 2013)

EHV said:


> Lovely JR's!
> 
> You have some stellar watches in your collection. Exquisite taste!
> May I ask your opinion of how the JR's case finishing compares to some of your other high end pieces?


Thank you for you kind words.

I am of the opinion that most of the established brands out there will not disappoint with regards to finishing. They are commanding a premium, so they can't be sloppy. As such, the differences in finishing (exterior) will not be miles apart.

I looked at the two JR pieces, and honestly, I can't see major differences between the two, even though the retail price of the 1681 is slightly more than double the Terrascope.. I am sure there are, just not significant to me. Maybe I am just too easy to please&#8230;..

When I compared them with my other watches, I am almost tempted to say that the GO is probably better finished than the JR. But again, it might not be obvious to the naked eye.

I will, of course, have a different view if we are talking about movements.

Overall, I am very satisfied with both JR watches.

Sorry if I am not being helpful here.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Nutty28 said:


> I looked at the two JR pieces, and honestly, I can't see major differences between the two, even though the retail price of the 1681 is slightly more than double the Terrascope.. I am sure there are, just not significant to me. Maybe I am just too easy to please&#8230;..
> 
> I will, of course, have a different view if we are talking about movements.


Nutty you pointed it out yourself, the difference is almost 100% attributed to one having a SW200 and the other one having a JR Manufacture. I don't really think a lot of it will come from the finishing.


----------



## dhp178 (Mar 21, 2014)

Just spoke with the manager and blew her mind how it was the 3rd watch with scratches in the same side. She is going to get with the warehouse manager and pull 3-4 from stock and see the condition of them and will get back to me tomorrow to see where to go from there. She was nice and apologetic and was wanting to make things right.


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Absolutely right about using plastic. I've bought several IWCs and each one been encased by plastic film. Each arrived in perfect condition. It's cheap insurance and there's no chance of it getting damaged once it leaves the factory.


+1 Frederique Constant ships with thick full wrap plastic cover all over the case. Very simple and saves them the hassle of returns. JR is cutting corner too much and I think Ashford should start wrapping them to prevent more returns.


----------



## dhp178 (Mar 21, 2014)

They told me that it came in a plastic covering but then take it off and inspect it. Then they put it bare in the case. 


IG: Qbes13


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

dhp178 said:


> They told me that it came in a plastic covering but then take it off and inspect it. Then they put it bare in the case.


So JR's SOP is working fine and Ashford messed up the goods when they received them? Somebody's getting fired. Their recondition team must be busy now.


----------



## dhp178 (Mar 21, 2014)

Veda said:


> So JR's SOP is working fine and Ashford messed up the goods when they received them? Somebody's getting fired. Their recondition team must be busy now.


That's what we think the problem is. It must of happened after it shipped out. She told me she saw it herself and it didn't haven't any issues. THey put it aside to be shipped for me.

IG: Qbes13


----------



## EHV (Mar 30, 2010)

Thank you Nutty, that is very helpful. I read it just as I thought it was going to be; splitting hairs for the top end pieces with some lower end items coming surprisingly close at times. 
Enjoy those beautiful watches!

And to read that these come in plastic from JR, which is proper and then to have Ashford remove it to inspect the item and then not replace it, is disheartening. 
Hopefully, these issues being brought to their attention will remedy the situation and not just with JR but across all brands.

Ashford is probably the best grey market dealer when it comes to customer service and this issue appears to be the last bastion holding them back from grey market infamy! 



Nutty28 said:


> Thank you for you kind words.
> 
> I am of the opinion that most of the established brands out there will not disappoint with regards to finishing. They are commanding a premium, so they can't be sloppy. As such, the differences in finishing (exterior) will not be miles apart.
> 
> ...





dhp178 said:


> They told me that it came in a plastic covering but then take it off and inspect it. Then they put it bare in the case.
> 
> IG: Qbes13


----------



## mrwatchusername (Jun 10, 2013)

Just read from the latest issue of qp middle east magazine that the Jeanrichard CEO, Bruno Grande, expects to increase production of JeanRichard watches fivefold in the next five years. 

Sent from my D6633 using Tapatalk


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

dsabinojr said:


> Just read from the latest issue of qp middle east magazine that the Jeanrichard CEO, Bruno Grande, expects to increase production of JeanRichard watches fivefold in the next five years.
> 
> Sent from my D6633 using Tapatalk


My recommendation...a 42mm Terrascope


----------



## vkalia (Oct 26, 2014)

I *finally* got my paws on the Aquascope today. It was packed inside a very well-padded case, but without any plastic or bubble wrap around the watch itself. Mine seems to be mint, with no marks or scuffs that i could notice within my give-a-damn threshold.

For a large watch, it sits really nicely on the wrist - those really short lugs help. I am damn psyched to have it, i have to say.


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

vkalia said:


> I *finally* got my paws on the Aquascope today. It was packed inside a very well-padded case, but without any plastic or bubble wrap around the watch itself. Mine seems to be mint, with no marks or scuffs that i could notice within my give-a-damn threshold.
> 
> For a large watch, it sits really nicely on the wrist - those really short lugs help. I am damn psyched to have it, i have to say.


Pics please sir! I believe you got the same one that dinexus and I did?


----------



## Jazzbass251 (Dec 20, 2011)

I snagged two. One for the wife (39 terrascope) and one for me( kind surf aquascope). The first aquascope I picked up had a loose bezel that did not line up. ashford was great about return and shipment of new model. 

I already had the green terrascope.


----------



## watch_hor (Nov 11, 2011)

Jazzbass251 said:


> I snagged two. One for the wife (39 terrascope) and one for me( kind surf aquascope). The first aquascope I picked up had a loose bezel that did not line up. ashford was great about return and shipment of new model.
> 
> I already had the green terrascope.


That pic of the 39 and 44 sizes is dramatic. What a difference, it looks substantial more than the 5mm would suggest.


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

Jazzbass251 said:


> I snagged two. One for the wife (39 terrascope) and one for me( kind surf aquascope). The first aquascope I picked up had a loose bezel that did not line up. ashford was great about return and shipment of new model.


My RG's bezel isn't loose but the brushing doesn't quite line up exactly vertical to the watch. Kinda betrays the overall quality of the brand if someone actually takes a closer look. Certainly not worth the ridiculous $10.5k MSRP. But I'm getting another one for the missus as I'm typing this.


----------



## vkalia (Oct 26, 2014)

My recent arrival. The bezel has a very minimal amount of pay to it when it try to move it, but it is really, really minimal - nothing that i would even have noticed, had i not read some of the other posts here.


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

watch_hor said:


> That pic of the 39 and 44 sizes is dramatic. What a difference, it looks substantial more than the 5mm would suggest.


Agreed, I recently returned a 39mm; it seemed to fit much smaller than my 38mm cushion-cased Seiko


----------



## GX9901 (May 13, 2009)

Well, I sent the Aeroscope I received a couple of weeks ago back to Ashford for an exchange as it was losing a lot of time. Received it back yesterday and realized that they sent me the same watch back. I've decided that I wasn't going to deal with another "exchange" and will probably send the watch in for warranty repair instead at some point, assuming that the timekeeping doesn't improve (I think its losing at a rate of about 2 minutes per 24 hours when worn on wrist).

Anyway, I do like the watch, and have already gotten a new JR strap for it, so will wear and observe it for a while:


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

GX9901 said:


> (I think its losing at a rate of about 2 minutes per 24 hours when worn on wrist).


2 minutes per 24 hours is a lot. Sounds really odd. My terrascope runs around +8 per day.


----------



## GX9901 (May 13, 2009)

colgex said:


> 2 minutes per 24 hours is a lot. Sounds really odd. My terrascope runs around +8 per day.


Yeah, it is not acceptable if it keeps up. Since the "exchange" route went nowhere, I will probably try the warranty route later on.


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

As much as dhp178 is going to hate me, I have now received my third JeanRichard 'Scope and it is flawless (2nd one from Ashford). I think I am done for a while  .



Jazzbass251 said:


> I snagged two. One for the wife (39 terrascope) and one for me( kind surf aquascope). The first aquascope I picked up had a loose bezel that did not line up. ashford was great about return and shipment of new model.
> 
> I already had the green terrascope.


That seems somehow unfair. Only 88 (176 total of 2 different colored straps) "Kind Surfs" in the world and 2 of them are in Michigan  .



Oddly all my JR's run +/- 2 seconds per day when I time them to the atomic clock.

Here is the latest, a Golden Eagle Terrascope. It was actually the first one I ordered, then returned due to a defect. The DLC is really luscious and after sending it back, I really missed it. Number 48 of only 50 made:


----------



## EHV (Mar 30, 2010)

Beautiful once again. 

And odd that my Aquascope has been +2 sec. per 24hrs. as well, straight out of the box.



Pallet Spoon said:


> As much as dhp178 is going to hate me, I have now received my third JeanRichard 'Scope and it is flawless (2nd one from Ashford). I think I am done for a while  .
> 
> That seems somehow unfair. Only 80 Kind Surfs in the world and 2 of them are in Michigan  .
> 
> ...


----------



## GX9901 (May 13, 2009)

^You guys are taunting me with the +2s/day accuracy.:-( Mine is unfortunately going the wrong direction, it appears. Oh well, I just hope it can be corrected to an acceptable range at some point.


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

GX9901 said:


> ^You guys are taunting me with the +2s/day accuracy.:-( Mine is unfortunately going the wrong direction, it appears. Oh well, I just hope it can be corrected to an acceptable range at some point.


I would return it again. Call and explain what happened. ALL JR's have an individual serial number on the case back. Is this how you determined it was the same watch? I had the LE number from my Golden Eagle and gave it to the salesperson when I reordered it ... with explicit instructions NOT to resend me the same watch.

Make them exchange it. Even at a discount it is still expensive ... and you should be happy with your purchase.


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

Nobody has returned this piece yet right? I think I got the last piece and if you guys did then I may be getting your DNA or wife's. LOL

http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/jeanrichard/60510D56A602-BBBA.pid?nid=cpg


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

vkalia said:


> My recent arrival. The bezel has a very minimal amount of pay to it when it try to move it, but it is really, really minimal - nothing that i would even have noticed, had i not read some of the other posts here.
> 
> View attachment 5156890


Vkalia, gimme a call if you ever want to sell that baby. Got first dibs!

In the meantime, enjoy the heck out of it!


----------



## GX9901 (May 13, 2009)

Pallet Spoon said:


> I would return it again. Call and explain what happened. ALL JR's have an individual serial number on the case back. Is this how you determined it was the same watch? I had the LE number from my Golden Eagle and gave it to the salesperson when I reordered it ... with explicit instructions NOT to resend me the same watch.
> 
> Make them exchange it. Even at a discount it is still expensive ... and you should be happy with your purchase.


I didn't keep track of the serial number initially, but in looking at the strap, the case it came in, etc, as well as how the watch is running, I'm fairly certain it is the same one. I sent it to the Rhode Island facility, and the return tracking had the package coming out of Rhode Island instead of New York, so that seems to be another sign that it's the same watch.

Anyway, the time keeping issue only seems to surface when it is worn (keeps decent time if left on the table dial up or crown up), so I've been wearing it to keep an eye on the issue. Per their policy, this would not qualify for an exchange. I'm planning on wearing it for a couple of weeks to confirm the problem then sending it in for warranty repairs.


----------



## vkalia (Oct 26, 2014)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Vkalia, gimme a call if you ever want to sell that baby. Got first dibs! In the meantime, enjoy the heck out of it!


Heh, thanks and will do, but i reckon this one is a keeper - it's bumping off my Pan Europ, which is going on sale as soon as i return.


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

This one came from Ashford via a fellow forumite. It was clearly super-clean from Ashford as it was super-clean on arrival following a few weeks of interim ownership. Bit of an impulse buy (something I generally avoid) but I could not be happier. Ridiculously nice watch for the money.


----------



## dhp178 (Mar 21, 2014)

Pallet Spoon said:


> As much as dhp178 is going to hate me, I have now received my third JeanRichard 'Scope and it is flawless (2nd one from Ashford). I think I am done for a while  .
> 
> That seems somehow unfair. Only 88 (176 total of 2 different colored straps) "Kind Surfs" in the world and 2 of them are in Michigan  .
> 
> ...


Haha damn you! Good looking watch though. Still waiting on my fourth one to make its way to me...but I think they forgot about it since today is the 4th business day and they say it takes 1-3.

IG: Qbes13


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

I would've thought the steel outer case combined with the grey dial makes the overall look too plain but it works out well. I personally have the all black case + dial with gold indices in the wishlist. Should they have another 25% discount code...



RogerP said:


> This one came from Ashford via a fellow forumite. It was clearly super-clean from Ashford as it was super-clean on arrival following a few weeks of interim ownership. Bit of an impulse buy (something I generally avoid) but I could not be happier. Ridiculously nice watch for the money.


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

dhp178 said:


> Haha damn you! Good looking watch though. Still waiting on my fourth one to make its way to me...but I think they forgot about it since today is the 4th business day and they say it takes 1-3.
> 
> IG: Qbes13


I had to inquire. Twice on chat and one phone call, but then they next-day aired it to me. The CS rep I spoke to said that processing was really backed up. Poke them and see what they say.


----------



## dhp178 (Mar 21, 2014)

Pallet Spoon said:


> I had to inquire. Twice on chat and one phone call, but then they next-day aired it to me. The CS rep I spoke to said that processing was really backed up. Poke them and see what they say.


Well I was in communication with the manager so I figured it would be handled with care and in a timely fashion. So I'll give them today to ship it, if not then I'll poke them tomorrow. All of the other watches have been shipped at the end of the third business day.

IG: Qbes13


----------



## vkalia (Oct 26, 2014)

Anyone planning on getting alternate straps? That 26mm width sure is hard to find stock, eh?


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

vkalia said:


> Anyone planning on getting alternate straps? That 26mm width sure is hard to find stock, eh?


I have 3 I ordered as alternates and spares  ... and they are 25mm at the lugs, 21mm at the clasp  .


----------



## vkalia (Oct 26, 2014)

Pallet Spoon said:


> I have 3 I ordered as alternates and spares  ... and they are 25mm at the lugs, 21mm at the clasp  .


Ah, 25s, my bad, was going off memory. Did you get customs, or were you able to find 25mms readily? If the latter, got any suggestions? My google-fu took me to the usual strap places but i wasnt able to find a lot in the size.


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

vkalia said:


> Ah, 25s, my bad, was going off memory. Did you get customs, or were you able to find 25mms readily? If the latter, got any suggestions? My google-fu took me to the usual strap places but i wasnt able to find a lot in the size.


Lol, your "Google-Fu" would likely not have helped you much. Unless a custom maker had a JR strap in his hand to replicate it is not likely it would fit well (but it is possible). I actually order genuine JR straps right from the JR service center in FL. For most luxury watches this would be cost prohibitive, but the JR straps - most of them - are quite reasonable. For any rubber, leather, or even ostrich I have paid 110 USD and 20 USD to get it to my door. The bracelet and some of the gators are maybe not so affordable  . This is likely less than a custom maker would charge you to do a curved end, tapered strap, thinned for deployant, with specific hole spacing requirements ... whew!

If you want the strap catalog and the email addy of my contact at JR, PM me your email address. and I will send it to you  .


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Pallet Spoon said:


> I actually order genuine JR straps right from the JR service center in FL. For most luxury watches this would be cost prohibitive, but the JR straps - most of them - are quite reasonable. For any rubber, leather, or even ostrich I have paid 110 USD and 20 USD to get it to my door.
> 
> If you want the strap catalog and the email addy of my contact at JR, PM me your email address. and I will send it to you  .


You da man!!! |>


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

Veda said:


> Nobody has returned this piece yet right? I think I got the last piece and if you guys did then I may be getting your DNA or wife's. LOL
> 
> JeanRichard Terrascope 60510D56A602-BBBA Women's Watch
> 
> View attachment 5161306


I looked at that one but ultimately my wife decided on the lavender MOP with diamonds so I think you're safe  .


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

I remember there was a conversation before about the JR 60 using a 2892-SW300 or a SW200. I've only read from one source out of multiple sites that the JR 60 in the Highlands has a 21 jewel movement. Curiously, I've seen a review for a Highlands model in this forum that had a crystal back with a JR1000 too.

Anyway, if anyone knows anything about it, please chime in. Also, if anyone knows about the lume on the watch (that's my main interest), please let me know too. Thanks


----------



## IanCognito (Aug 29, 2013)

Shout out to the #Terrasquad!


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

Heads up some models are up to 74% discount again with the weekly sale limited time. Which I just noticed ENDS TODAY!


----------



## vkalia (Oct 26, 2014)

If anyone is buying a Terrascope / Aquascope on a rubber strap, let's talk - i want a steel bracelet for my Aquascope, so perhaps you can buy the version on a steel strap and i can order you a brand new rubber strap and throw in some money for the steel bracelet?


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

Veda said:


> Heads up some models are up to 74% discount again with the weekly sale limited time. Which I just noticed ENDS TODAY!


I actually noticed on Friday. It appears a few different ones are on sale today. It also looks like they have the elusive blue Hokusai dial back in for those who missed out. I know that was a popular choice and many were disappointed when it sold out quickly.

Good luck on your hunt vkalia.


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

Pallet Spoon said:


> I actually noticed on Friday. It appears a few different ones are on sale today. It also looks like they have the elusive blue Hokusai dial back in for those who missed out. I know that was a popular choice and many were disappointed when it sold out quickly.


This one? Unfortunately not 75% like last time. Otherwise I'd get it and swap with vkalia as I don't use bracelet.

JeanRichard Aquascope 60400-11B402-11A Men's Limited Edition Watch


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

Veda said:


> This one? Unfortunately not 75% like last time. Otherwise I'd get it and swap with vkalia as I don't use bracelet.
> 
> JeanRichard Aquascope 60400-11B402-11A Men's Limited Edition Watch


Yeah, that one ... and no, the discount isn't great. I would guess they only have one ... maybe a return.


----------



## mrwatchusername (Jun 10, 2013)

Some of them at 70 to 74% off are part of the Veterans Day Sale which ends on the 11th November.

I'm interested in their Aquascope models but am wary that they might be too large for my wrists at 44mm. For those who have them, how do they wear?


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

dsabinojr said:


> Some of them at 70 to 74% off are part of the Veterans Day Sale which ends on the 11th November.
> 
> I'm interested in their Aquascope models but am wary that they might be too large for my wrists at 44mm. For those who have them, how do they wear?


I have a puny 6.25 wrist and the 44 wears fine due to their short lugs. Actually more comfortable than smaller watches I got.


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

Veda said:


> I have a puny 6.25 wrist and the 44 wears fine due to their short lugs. Actually more comfortable than smaller watches I got.


Wow, I would have been reluctant to recommend it to you at 6.25. I am glad it works and you are probably correct about the stubby lugs helping a lot. dsabinojr, my wrist is 7.25 and I don't have any issues with the 44mm AquaScope. Very comfortable as mentioned.


----------



## mrwatchusername (Jun 10, 2013)

Veda said:


> I have a puny 6.25 wrist and the 44 wears fine due to their short lugs. Actually more comfortable than smaller watches I got.


That's nice to know. Cheers!


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

Yes, very versatile case design. Here it is:


----------



## mrwatchusername (Jun 10, 2013)

Pallet Spoon said:


> Wow, I would have been reluctant to recommend it to you at 6.25. I am glad it works and you are probably correct about the stubby lugs helping a lot. dsabinojr, my wrist is 7.25 and I don't have any issues with the 44mm AquaScope. Very comfortable as mentioned.


Cheers!


----------



## vkalia (Oct 26, 2014)

dsabinojr said:


> I'm interested in their Aquascope models but am wary that they might be too large for my wrists at 44mm. For those who have them, how do they wear?


They wear relatively small, due to their extremely short lugs. But lots of wrist presence. They, along with the Panerai, are the only 2 44mm watches I can comfortable pull off with my flat 6.75" wrists.


----------



## mrwatchusername (Jun 10, 2013)

vkalia said:


> They wear relatively small, due to their extremely short lugs. But lots of wrist presence. They, along with the Panerai, are the only 2 44mm watches I can comfortable pull off with my flat 6.75" wrists.


Cheers!

Sent from my D6633 using Tapatalk


----------



## MLJinAK (Feb 14, 2015)

These are good looking watches. 

What puts me off of them as a brand, is that "1681" I more of a slogan than any actual tie to history. 

Yes, the original JeanRichard was in 1681, but the ones today are just branded JR. 

Using false history as a marketing ploy would probably be condemned in anything other than luxury watch market. 

Buying the rights to a name doesn't automatically give you street cred as an original.


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

MLJinAK said:


> Buying the rights to a name doesn't automatically give you street cred as an original.


Money can buy you luxury but can't buy you class.


----------



## PSU2001 (Sep 3, 2013)

had mine for 3 months, can't take it out of the box, its just too pretty...


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

PSU2001 said:


> had mine for 3 months, can't take it out of the box, its just too pretty...


Umm... it's meant to be worn.


----------



## Jazzbass251 (Dec 20, 2011)

agree, I have a terrascope and the Kind Surf aquascope and both wear great on my 6.75 in wrist. I just got a PAM 560 and it wears great too. There something about that cushion case design that allows they to be wearable. I do wish the JR had 24mm lugs though, 25mm is just a poor choice by the company. It makes it almost impossible to get into the strap game with them


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

Jazzbass251 said:


> agree, I have a terrascope and the Kind Surf aquascope and both wear great on my 6.75 in wrist. I just got a PAM 560 and it wears great too. There something about that cushion case design that allows they to be wearable. I do wish the JR had 24mm lugs though, 25mm is just a poor choice by the company. It makes it almost impossible to get into the strap game with them


Go custom! The alligator straps top brands like Hirsch are selling are actually more expensive than custom from Combat Straps etc.


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm waiting for a Terrascope Bronze dial to arrive. The stock ostrich strap looks great but if I want a replacement later, it won't be easy to find and probably very costly. 
Agree with the 25mm lug comment. It will broaden the appeal a bit more with 24mm lug size.


----------



## poloturbo (Jan 4, 2015)

What do you think of the Terrascope or Aquascope for an all around daily wear watch?
I sold all my watches and searching for that good quality/accuracy/reliability/price ratio in only one watch. 

Those prices at Ashford are really attractive for the Terra and Aqua since I'm only looking for a three hands watch. Really like satin or brushed look. Can't stand polished cases.


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

poloturbo said:


> What do you think of the Terrascope or Aquascope for an all around daily wear watch?
> I sold all my watches and searching for that good quality/accuracy/reliability/price ratio in only one watch.
> 
> Those prices at Ashford are really attractive for the Terra and Aqua since I'm only looking for a three hands watch. Really like satin or brushed look. Can't stand polished cases.


Very comfortable to wear. Daily is ok.


----------



## vkalia (Oct 26, 2014)

poloturbo said:


> What do you think of the Terrascope or Aquascope for an all around daily wear watch?


If you don't need anything dressy, and are ok with a casual watch, the Terra/Aquascopes are fantastic daily wear watches. They look quite smart, are waterproof, and at the price that Ashford has them, they are a Best Buy in terms of quality. Nothing, but nothing, in other sports watches comes close in terms of case finishing.


----------



## poloturbo (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks guy's. Casual for me is ok daily. Even for my work.


Wow if you are saying nothing comes close as in terms of finishing seeing your collections that must be the real deal.



How was accuracy with the SW200? Seems a bit like a hit and miss as some are accurate and some very inaccurate.

I usually like diver but the Terra is very nice also. I have a sturdy DB t100 for diving anyway.


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

Does anyone know if there is any difference between different Terrascope models with same caliber J60 - one with 1 marker at 12 hour and another one with 2 markers at 12 hour.

For example:


----------



## watch_hor (Nov 11, 2011)

Ashford is really making it tough for me to resist, not sure how much longer I can hold out for...


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

watch_hor said:


> Ashford is really making it tough for me to resist, not sure how much longer I can hold out for...


Futile to resist. Watches with the current BF prices is leaps better than any <$1K (micro) brands out there.


----------



## watch_hor (Nov 11, 2011)

Maxy said:


> Futile to resist. Watches with the current BF prices is leaps better than any <$1K (micro) brands out there.


I hear ya. The only thing holding me back right now is my wife and the 25mm lug width.


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

Maxy said:


> Does anyone know if there is any difference between different Terrascope models with same caliber J60 - one with 1 marker at 12 hour and another one with 2 markers at 12 hour.
> 
> For example:


Umm... different dial?


----------



## vkalia (Oct 26, 2014)

poloturbo said:


> Thanks guy's. Casual for me is ok daily. Even for my work.
> 
> Wow if you are saying nothing comes close as in terms of finishing seeing your collections that must be the real deal.


Sorry! I just realised I left out w big qualifier - "at its current sales price".

It is a very well made watch for its MRP - it is made to be a $3k watch (and it does well in terms of finish in that price range). At the sub-$1k price it is currently selling for, it is a no-brainier. Nothing that I have seen in the sub-$2k range can touch it.

Re accuracy - no idea, I am afraid. Nothing that stands out but I typically rotate out watches every 2-3 days.

Btw I'll repeat my post earlier - if anyone is buying a JR with a rubber strap, could yo order the steel bracelet model instead? I'll order you a brand new rubber or rubbergator strap, cover the price difference and put in a little extra.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

vkalia said:


> Sorry! I just realised I left out w big qualifier - "at its current sales price". It is a very well made watch for its MRP - it is made to be a $3k watch (and it does well in terms of finish in that price range). At the sub-$1k price it is currently selling for, it is a no-brainier. Nothing that I have seen in the sub-$2k range can touch it.


Basically what vkalia is saying it's the best deal out there if it's 75% disc from listed Ashford's MSRP. If you can get even better using codes etc then even better. I was able to buy this rosegold for $2625 (MSRP $10500). Now it's even better at 77%. Can't go wrong with this one:

JeanRichard Terrascope 60500-56-207-BB60 Men's Watch


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

Veda said:


> Umm... different dial?


Ok.


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

Maxy said:


> Does anyone know if there is any difference between different Terrascope models with same caliber J60 - one with 1 marker at 12 hour and another one with 2 markers at 12 hour.
> 
> For example:


The top one you posted has a highly textured / carved dial .... difficult to see in that pic but if you click on the small image at the Ashford site and make it larger it will become immediately apparent to you.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

If they had the diver with blue bezel for $700 and change, I would snatch it . The Arsenal model for that price is cool too, but not really a fan of that team.


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

Pallet Spoon said:


> The top one you posted has a highly textured / carved dial .... difficult to see in that pic but if you click on the small image at the Ashford site and make it larger it will become immediately apparent to you.


Yeah but I just picked that pic. My main point remains..many models with one 12-marker and two 12-markers. No difference except design?


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

Maxy said:


> Yeah but I just picked that pic. My main point remains..many models with one 12-marker and two 12-markers. No difference except design?


That's the whole point of JR. They just have the same modular case and with a simple change of dial, indices, and case inserts they become a different watch. Almost like selling Lego.


----------



## poloturbo (Jan 4, 2015)

Missed by minutes the deal thursday I think for the blue dial hokusai. 
They changed all prices for yesterday sale and no more available.

Tried to buy something else and the site doesn't accept "Canada and the Province". Must be to remote lol.
Advised then by live chat about it but they don't really care.

Ah well if I'm patient I might have a deal on F29. Thoses deals just killed the previous value.


----------



## nm4710 (Sep 22, 2009)

Considering picking up an Aeroscope but am a little concerned the 44mm case and 25mm strap may be too much for my 6.75" wrist. Anyone have a similar wrist size and some pics of the JRs with 44mm cases? And to think I swore no more watches this year lol...

Cheers,
NM


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

nm4710 said:


> Considering picking up an Aeroscope but am a little concerned the 44mm case and 25mm strap may be too much for my 6.75" wrist. Anyone have a similar wrist size and some pics of the JRs with 44mm cases? And to think I swore no more watches this year lol...


I already said my 6.25 wrist is acceptable with the 44 JR. I'm very picky with big cases not fitting well but this one is just right with its short lugs.


----------



## watchnatic (Oct 8, 2015)

In fact I bust my budget which I set for myself and got a Patrouille des Glacier Terrascope. There's something about them that is rather attractive to me. The case looks like a mix of Pam and AP. And the hands look distinctive and original on its own.


----------



## vkalia (Oct 26, 2014)

nm4710 said:


> Considering picking up an Aeroscope but am a little concerned the 44mm case and 25mm strap may be too much for my 6.75" wrist. Anyone have a similar wrist size and some pics of the JRs with 44mm cases? And to think I swore no more watches this year lol...
> 
> Cheers,
> NM


I am gradually moving towards smaller - 42 or under - watches as well, but these watches fit fine on my 6.75" wrist. Really tiny lugs help, as does the bezel.

It wears smaller than a 42mm Portuguese, for example.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nm4710 (Sep 22, 2009)

Vkalia,

Thanks so much for your input - will have to think long and hard about it now! 

Cheers,
NM


----------



## jm22 (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm really thinking about getting a terrascope. Is there any way to order a bracelet separately? The one I like is $1000+ extra to add the bracelet. I just can't justify that much for a bracelet versus a strap.


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

jm22 said:


> I'm really thinking about getting a terrascope. Is there any way to order a bracelet separately? The one I like is $1000+ extra to add the bracelet. I just can't justify that much for a bracelet versus a strap.


Yes, SS bracelets are 500, Ti bracelets are 700, and DLC bracelets are 900 direct from JR. An honest AD may be able to cut you a price break.


----------



## Jazzbass251 (Dec 20, 2011)

I have 6.75 inch wrists and have both a terrascope and an aquascope. I like both. They wear true to the 44mm size IMO. Terrascope is a bit smaller due to no bezel. Lugs sit right at the edge of my wrist and don't hang over.


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

Dam you Ashford.....I received an email that their Cyber monday deals started. Droped the price of a terrascope to roughly twice the price of an OM. I could not resist any longer.


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

jm22 said:


> I'm really thinking about getting a terrascope. Is there any way to order a bracelet separately? The one I like is $1000+ extra to add the bracelet. I just can't justify that much for a bracelet versus a strap.


These sales prices are ridiculous. They have Terrascopes on bracelet for $680-700. You can buy one, take the bracelet, and sell the watch head for few hundred, and still be cheaper than buying bracelet standalone.


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

Solid Gold Terrascope on gator strap - $2,415. If I had space for another watch, I would have been all over this one.


----------



## OH Redhawk (Jun 18, 2009)

EnderW said:


> These sales prices are ridiculous. They have Terrascopes on bracelet for $680-700. You can buy one, take the bracelet, and sell the watch head for few hundred, and still be cheaper than buying bracelet standalone.


Wow! I feel for those trying to sell theirs second hand. I've been eyeballing a pre-owned Terrascope or Aquascope...this sale may be too good to miss.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

They're giving these away? 
I thought it a good deal for a little more than $1K a few months ago and now it's $580:

JeanRichard Terrascope 60500-11-C01-HDE0 Men's Watch


----------



## poloturbo (Jan 4, 2015)

My god those deals were too much. Gave up to temptation and bought and Aeroscope. Very happy. Will make a great all around daily watch.


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

Too bad they won't ship via USPS/EMS up to Canada according to the online chat rep. Will definitely get hit with customs/taxes with UPS Express.


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

OH Redhawk said:


> Wow! I feel for those trying to sell theirs second hand. I've been eyeballing a pre-owned Terrascope or Aquascope...this sale may be too good to miss.


Agreed, I was just about to pm a member here who is selling a black-dialed Terrascope right before I checked Ashford's site. Glad I did as I just ordered a white-dial Terrascope for $840!


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

monza06 said:


> They're giving these away?
> I thought it a good deal for a little more than $1K a few months ago and now it's $580:
> 
> JeanRichard Terrascope 60500-11-C01-HDE0 Men's Watch


So true.. that's ridiculous prices! Sour taste for everyone who purchased JR till now!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I bought the gold 1681 central seconds on black. It will serve as my lone dress watch. 84% off is hard to pass up. The JR website shows a similar model and says it has 83 grams of [18k] gold in the case alone. That's over $2K in gold. When gold gets back to $1600/oz the watch is an investment. Way down the road, it will be hard to lose.


----------



## Noddy (Oct 5, 2007)

Pulled the trigger on an aeroscope too... was aiming for that since 2014 and now the price is just... crazy.


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

EnderW said:


> Solid Gold Terrascope on gator strap - $2,415. If I had space for another watch, I would have been all over this one.


I'd rather spend a bit more and get this though:

Zenith Captain 03-2070-4054-22-C708 Men's Watch


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

EnderW said:


> Solid Gold Terrascope on gator strap - $2,415. If I had space for another watch, I would have been all over this one.


It's the edges of the case and the bezel that's gold. The bulk of the case is PVD stainless. The website shows 33g gold weight, which is worth about $850.

Still a great deal though.


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

Robotaz said:


> It's the edges of the case and the bezel that's gold. The bulk of the case is PVD stainless. The website shows 33g gold weight, which is worth about $850.
> 
> Still a great deal though.


Any info on the gold content for this one?

JeanRichard 1681 60300-52-151-AA6 Men's Watch


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Veda said:


> Any info on the gold content for this one?
> 
> JeanRichard 1681 60300-52-151-AA6 Men's Watch


The Ronde is no longer on their website. The difference in price of the larger 1681 and the Ronde is equivalent to about 10 grams. Considering size differences, I would guess the larger one is a significantly better deal if gold value is being considered.

Edit - changed ounces to grams. LOL


----------



## darrengoh (Mar 31, 2014)

Great design and discount. Like the black out dial with rose gold hands, but can't get pass the branding "JEANRICHARD" on the dial. It's just too tacky.


----------



## jm22 (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm getting a terrascope, just not sure what color dial. It's between the brown, beige and green. Beige seems the most versatile for casual; the brown looks flat in the photos I can find; and the green looks really bright in a clue photos I saw.

Anyone have any experience with any of these dial colors from them?


----------



## unknown77 (Jun 18, 2014)

Good evening everyone, I purchased a beautiful JeanRichard Aeroscope Chronograph on Saturday in the Black Friday sale with an astonishing discount. I am very happy and excited to receive my new watch. I was wondering if any of you more experienced people could tell me how long it takes for Ashford to ship the watch. I know that delivery will then take 4/5 business days to Europe.


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

unknown77 said:


> Good evening everyone, I purchased a beautiful JeanRichard Aeroscope Chronograph on Saturday in the Black Friday sale with an astonishing discount. I am very happy and excited to receive my new watch. I was wondering if any of you more experienced people could tell me how long it takes for Ashford to ship the watch. I know that delivery will then take 4/5 business days to Europe.


I am stateside. I ordered a watch on Friday 11/27. My email shows it was processed Sunday 11/29. The shipper (UPS) shows the order created 11/29, but does not show the package processed. I expect it to process late today, with departure tomorrow. Four days from order to shipping. Now I wait for it to travel across the U.S. from the East to the West coast. Using the same "formula," I would GUESS your package will begin its journey 12/2. Add your 4-5 days shipping time, and you should see it 12/7 or 12/8, best guess.

I suspect due to the crazy sales they are quite busy at the moment. Normal processing time is more like 1-2 days plus shipping.

Congrats on your purchase. I am trying to order a chronograph myself. I don't recall seeing much discussion here about the chronograph model? Perhaps the prospect of servicing a Dubois-Depraz module has the smarter among us hesitant to pull the trigger? :think:


----------



## unknown77 (Jun 18, 2014)

Time Exposure said:


> I am stateside. I ordered a watch on Friday 11/27. My email shows it was processed Sunday 11/29. The shipper (UPS) shows the order created 11/29, but does not show the package processed. I expect it to process late today, with departure tomorrow. Four days from order to shipping. Now I wait for it to travel across the U.S. from the East to the West coast. Using the same "formula," I would GUESS your package will begin its journey 12/2. Add your 4-5 days shipping time, and you should see it 12/7 or 12/8, best guess.
> 
> I suspect due to the crazy sales they are quite busy at the moment. Normal processing time is more like 1-2 days plus shipping.
> 
> Congrats on your purchase. I am trying to order a chronograph myself. I don't recall seeing much discussion here about the chronograph model? Perhaps the prospect of servicing a Dubois-Depraz module has the smarter among us hesitant to pull the trigger? :think:


Thank you very much for your info, a delivery for the 7th or 8th would be great for me. Thanks you very much for your congratulations, I think the chronograph is really nice, sporty and with lots of character. I don't think servicing the module is going to be too much of a problem, they are fairly common. Also 918 dollars for a swiss automatic chronograph in a beautiful watch from a respectable brand is too much for me to decline.
Have you had any previous experience with Ashford? I take it the watches they send are quite variable in condition.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

^^^ Most that I've bought were brand new in plastics. I've bought about 20.


----------



## poloturbo (Jan 4, 2015)

Congrats on the chronograph. Got one myself. Bought it Sunday still nothing showing here. If they are in NYC I'm pretty close.

Here a cool ad :


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

unknown77 said:


> Have you had any previous experience with Ashford? I take it the watches they send are quite variable in condition.


Nine watches, all cosmetically perfect, and one didn't work right (stopped twice in three days). Although it took nearly three months to fix, it was resolved, and now functions perfectly. I doubt there is a finer grey market retailer than Ashford, although Jomashop tends to carry better and more recent selections.


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

Just received my Aquascope from Ashford today. I bought the silver grey dial model for $736.00. 

The he good news is mine was visually perfect. It was shipped in the standard JeanRichard packaging (branded box with the watch wrapped in plastic inside a small purse-like leather and canvas pouch). Bezel action was crisp with perfect alignment and no play. I really like the design and think the watch itself very well made. 

The bad news is the watch is bigger than expected. It is definitely larger than 44mm in diameter - closer to 46mm is my guess. The short lugs and thin case make it comfortable, but there is no getting around the fact it is a large watch. I love the style, but the diameter is outside my normal comfort zone. I'm still debating on whether I'll keep it or return it.

As an aside, I wear a MM300 routinely. The spec sheet would indicate the Aquascope would wear nearly the same, but side by side the Aquascope looks massive next to the MM300.


----------



## 3pointross (Sep 11, 2011)

Ryeguy said:


> The bad news is the watch is bigger than expected. It is definitely larger than 44mm in diameter - closer to 46mm is my guess. The short lugs and thin case make it comfortable, but there is no getting around the fact it is a large watch. I love the style, but the diameter is outside my normal comfort zone. I'm still debating on whether I'll keep it or return it.


I thought the same thing when I got mine, busted out my digital calipers and to my surprise it is 44mm. The completely straight case sides and mostly square shape makes it look significantly larger than traditional 44mm watches that have tapering and sculpted cases.


----------



## jm22 (Jan 25, 2014)

I ordered the white terrascope on a bracelet. I figure the bracelets go for $500 from an AD so I can always sell mine for less and buy a leather strap instead. Hopefully it isn't too big of a case


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

Just when I began thinking I would stand with my collection, I read this stuff and *POOF!* my wallet implodes...
I ended up getting a chrono after all. It wasn't on the current sale, but they honored an 80% discount on the 208 Seconds model.
Usually I don't go for gimmicky limited edition models, but I liked the dial of this one versus the others in the current batch of offerings (no Arabic even-numbers, contrasting colored sub-dials). And the story is a good one. (Photo from retailer)


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

3pointross said:


> I thought the same thing when I got mine, busted out my digital calipers and to my surprise it is 44mm. The completely straight case sides and mostly square shape makes it look significantly larger than traditional 44mm watches that have tapering and sculpted cases.


I just measured using calipers and I get 46mm across:









I think the bezel is 44mm across and the case extends 1mm out on either side.

I tested my measuring against the MM300 as a "known", so I think I am fairly accurate:









It seems to wear comfortably despite the size and I really like the looks - not to mention the price! (Take away the branding and you'd be hard pressed to find a micro with a Swiss movement (ETA / Sellita / Soprod) and similar spec's for $700. My CREPAS ScubaPro is the first that comes to mind, but the ScubaPro dial is much more basic. I think the ScubaPro was about the same price - roughly $650.

Would I have bought it knowing it was 46mm across? Probably not.

The problem isn't the watch - it is just me having to convince myself that 46mm isn't too big. People rock PAMs and 45.5mm Omega's everyday, so it isn't like the size is unusual.

The good news is I have 28 more days to decide and worse case scenario is I'm out $20 in shipping cost. Not a bad situation to test drive a nice watch.


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

Ryeguy said:


> The problem isn't the watch - it is just me having to convince myself that 46mm isn't too big.


I used to use the diameter (minus crown) as a barometer for fit. I realized that fit has more to do with the lugs than anything.
I'm not a big fan of big. But when I tried on a Hamilton Pan Europ (at 45mm), the short lugs gave it a perfect fit that belied it's diameter. I expect the same from the JR on my 7.5" wrist.


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

Ryeguy said:


> I just measured using calipers and I get 46mm across:


Oh thanks for making me realize it's too big for me. Now I have to get rid of mine


----------



## watch_hor (Nov 11, 2011)

Beige dialed Terrascope at $580, anyone have this one? Can't find real pics, textured dial (grained)? "Floating" markers on this one, do all Terrascopes have floating markers? At $580 I probably don't care how it looks (yes I do).


----------



## 3pointross (Sep 11, 2011)

I just remeasures and it is indeed 46mm. I must not have zeroed out my calipers last time around.


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

3pointross said:


> I just remeasures and it is indeed 46mm. I must not have zeroed out my calipers last time around.


No problem. I was just curious with all the 44mm references when I could see it looked visually larger compared to other 44mm watches in my collection.

I would consider the watch almost "sneaky big" as the short lugs make it wearable for even those who have slim wrists.


----------



## jm22 (Jan 25, 2014)

Every review and the JeanRichard website says 44mm. So maybe they're measuring bezel and you're measuring case? I'd assume the manufacturer knows the dimensions of their goods.


----------



## poloturbo (Jan 4, 2015)

Got completely killed on duties and taxes in Quebec but I knew that coming from UPS.


----------



## jm22 (Jan 25, 2014)

Good to see people are starting to receive their BF orders. I bought mine Monday and still have no shipping info. Be sure to post pictures when they come in!


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

jm22 said:


> Good to see people are starting to receive their BF orders. I bought mine Monday and still have no shipping info...


Same here. I called the retailer and asked if there was a problem. "Yes." They have been extremely busy with the response to their sales price discounts. My Monday order will be processed by end of day TOMORROW.
I asked if they could upgrade my ground shipping in light of the four day processing delay. "No." They cannot change the shipping options once the order has been made.
I expect it to arrive this coming Someday


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

jm22 said:


> Every review and the JeanRichard website says 44mm. So maybe they're measuring bezel and you're measuring case? I'd assume the manufacturer knows the dimensions of their goods.


To be clear, JR does not state the case diameter on their website. They state "Unidirectional rotating bezel" on one line and on the second line they state "44.00 mm". They are stating the bezel diameter. This is somewhat unusual in my experience (normally manufacturers state the case size, not the bezel size) but that is what JR chose to do. I don't know the reason why - maybe because the case is more square in shape? Who knows...

I was just curious when I received the watch as it was noticeably larger than my 44mm watches when placed side-by-side. I know what the reviewers all said, but my eyes disagreed as it was definitely larger than my MM300. So, I took the time to measure.

I think many reviewers misinterpreted the JR spec page on the website and assumed the watch case is 44mm. They never took the time to actually measure the watch. I even remember one "professional" reviewer stating "it wears larger than 44mm...more like a 46mm watch" - Yes, this is correct. This is because it is a 46mm watch.

I'm not bashing the watch at all. I own one and like it. It wears very well even on my average-sized wrist.


----------



## hrasco185 (Jan 30, 2010)

Just arrived. 44mm or 46 mm either way it fits nicely on my 6.25" wrist the angle of the photo does not truly represent the way it sits. It wears smaller than the 44mm pilot watches I have had in past.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vicdeng (Oct 10, 2008)

Ordered last friday, my Aeroscope came in last night, beautiful piece, for what i am getting, i shouldn't complain. for the last 23 hours, my watch has gain only +4 sec, that's a COSC standard, which i did not expect. 

The watch has no scratch, comes in enough protection in a big box; which my wife said it can convert into a pocket camera case, it even comes with shoulder strap. haha. 

I still have not test the power reserve in this thing, but so far, it looks like it is a keeper. 

And after owning 2 Omega, 3 Rolex, 3 Panerai, 1 Oris, 1 Stowa, i think the quality on the JR is very good, it can compete with the Panerai and Rolex. 
this is definitely one of the best purchase i have ever made.


----------



## poloturbo (Jan 4, 2015)

vicdeng said:


> Ordered last friday, my Aeroscope came in last night, beautiful piece, for what i am getting, i shouldn't complain. for the last 23 hours, my watch has gain only +4 sec, that's a COSC standard, which i did not expect.
> 
> The watch has no scratch, comes in enough protection in a big box; which my wife said it can convert into a pocket camera case, it even comes with shoulder strap. haha.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the review.

Only got the email for the taxes today. UPS put my package in the wrong truck and it is delayed until tomorrow. Wow. 
I NEVER use UPS usually.too many fees and duties and taxes. Usps is better.

Will put a pic tomorrow.


----------



## hrasco185 (Jan 30, 2010)

Now I want to know how to get the Vintage brown strap from JeanRichard 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Got my $20,900 gold 1681 that was offered for $3,340.

Chip in the crystal. lol

The story is: JeanRichard is not going bankrupt. They have a QC problem and dumped all their rejects at Ashford. End of story.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> Got my $20,900 gold 1681 that was offered for $3,340.
> 
> Chip in the crystal. lol
> 
> ...


Sucks, sorry to hear it man. let us know how Ashford handles the return\replacement


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

EnderW said:


> Sucks, sorry to hear it man. let us know how Ashford handles the return\replacement


There's no stock. It's refund only. I'm sure they'll take care of it, but the watch is gorgeous. Such a shame.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

Robotaz said:


> Got my $20,900 gold 1681 that was offered for $3,340.
> 
> Chip in the crystal. lol
> 
> The story is: JeanRichard is not going bankrupt. They have a QC problem and dumped all their rejects at Ashford. End of story.


Given the number of issues we see in this thread, yes I believe that is the case. I'm lucky to get away with just a misaligned bezel (brushing doesn't go exactly vertical) over 3 JRs. In any case, luckily it's Ashford so return is no hassle.


----------



## vicdeng (Oct 10, 2008)

That's what happen in your watch, mine is great. Can't even find anything under a 10x magnifier. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

looks like most of the sales/best deals are over?

the solid gold case one is up to 2700 now. was in the 2400 range earlier today.

some of the regular terrascopes went back up in price as well. i was debating on picking one up but will probably wait now.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

danktrees said:


> looks like most of the sales/best deals are over?
> 
> the solid gold case one is up to 2700 now. was in the 2400 range earlier today.
> 
> some of the regular terrascopes went back up in price as well. i was debating on picking one up but will probably wait now.


Yes they all went up.

The one you're calling solid gold has a PVD case with the edges and bezel in gold.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

vicdeng said:


> That's what happen in your watch, mine is great. Can't even find anything under a 10x magnifier.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


lol, that's what happened in my watch?


----------



## vicdeng (Oct 10, 2008)

Yah, I mean a question mark? That's sad. I think I am just lucky


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

hrasco185 said:


> Now I want to know how to get the Vintage brown strap from JeanRichard
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent you an email.


----------



## vicdeng (Oct 10, 2008)

vicdeng said:


> Yah, I mean a question mark? That's sad. I think I am just lucky
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i just contacted JR customer service and asked them how much to get a Ti bracelet. And i was quoted $720 + shipping. i was like :-s
Oops, doesn't seem like i am getting a genuine Ti bracelet for my watch anymore.


----------



## md29 (Dec 20, 2013)

Are there any discount codes for the JR?


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

md29 said:


> Are there any discount codes for the JR?


With everything discounted 76% off (or more), free shipping, and no sales tax outside NY, what are you aiming for? Prices are so low now, they're hard to ignore. Maybe expedited shipping at no extra cost since they're taking so long to process the orders? Mine was ordered four days ago, and still no shipment tracking number...you can use that as leverage!
I guess when you call, it couldn't hurt to ask them? Let us know what you get away with!


----------



## jm22 (Jan 25, 2014)

Well, I received my white terrascope on a bracelet today. I've never owned a watch this large, but I think I can get used to it. Not sure what size my wrist is, but I only had to take 2 links out of the bracelet to get it to fit snugly. I'm a little worried that the white dial may be too flashy and/or make the watch appear too large. I was considering the beige face on Black Friday, but it was only on a strap at that time. Now the beige is on sale with a bracelet for the same price I paid for the white one ($840).

Below are pics of my watch and then pics of the proposed swap.


















For the record, the watch is flawless and unbelievable quality. I'm really liking the quality and styling.

Any opinions on white vs beige?


----------



## erekose (Sep 19, 2011)

My Terrascope Glacier edition just arrived. Phenomenal quality for the price. Not a flaw on the watch whatsoever.
I have a white dial diver coming next...and I would be happy to buy more.

My next step will be trying straps. At 25mm I am sure I can squeeze a 26mm classic calf on there - especially considering the curved bar.


----------



## erekose (Sep 19, 2011)

BTW did you all know these were designed for JR by Mijat who did the Hublot Big Bang? Explains the multi-piece case design theory.


----------



## watchnatic (Oct 8, 2015)

erekose said:


> My Terrascope Glacier edition just arrived. Phenomenal quality for the price. Not a flaw on the watch whatsoever.
> I have a white dial diver coming next...and I would be happy to buy more.
> 
> My next step will be trying straps. At 25mm I am sure I can squeeze a 26mm classic calf on there - especially considering the curved bar.


Would appreciate if you can post some pictures of your watch. I ordered the same but still awaiting delivery. And whats worst is i'll be overseas for a month soon and expected delivery is just after my departure. Gotta pray mine better not have any problems.


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

erekose said:


> My next step will be trying straps. At 25mm I am sure I can squeeze a 26mm classic calf on there - especially considering the curved bar.


The strap better tapers quite thin at the clasp seeing it has to lock just right.


----------



## erekose (Sep 19, 2011)

I will post pics tomorrow when I have daylight again. The dial is very subtle and interesting.

I will run a regular tang buckle setup. I test fit one of my 26mm straps and it fit on a 26mm spring bar. I ordered some more bars and a tool to curve them.

Sent from my GT-I9295 using Tapatalk


----------



## Noddy (Oct 5, 2007)

Eyeing this since Baselworld 2014 and finally...


----------



## rkubosumi (Apr 22, 2015)

These jeanrichards all look great, really really hoping that my aquascope is not too big when it gets here on Monday.


----------



## poloturbo (Jan 4, 2015)

Nice daily watch. Really like the dial and case.
A change from everything I had before.


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

rkubosumi said:


> These jeanrichards all look great, really really hoping that my aquascope is not too big when it gets here on Monday.


I had the same concerns but after wearing mine all week, I think you'll be OK. I would say they wear similar to the Seiko tuna (which is actually a bit larger and thicker).


----------



## jm22 (Jan 25, 2014)

Mine came in flawless, running 1 second slow right now, but has been in the case the whole time and not worn, pretty great. Was worried about the case size, but my wrist must be bigger than I thought. Only needed to take out 2 links.


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

Still waiting for mine. Ordered 11/30, called 12/3 to see what's up, advised it would ship 12/3 or 12/4.
Still no shipping advice...They LIED!!! 
I'm ready to order JR #2 just based on the discount and the feverish hype here, but would like to feel one first. Maybe I'll use their delay to leverage a little more discount? Or free express shipping? 
Understanding what the retailer is dealing with, I can't say I'm mad. I'm just anxious to join the club and see if the hype is real!


----------



## jm22 (Jan 25, 2014)

Time Exposure said:


> Still waiting for mine. Ordered 11/30, called 12/3 to see what's up, advised it would ship 12/3 or 12/4.
> Still no shipping advice...They LIED!!!
> I'm ready to order JR #2 just based on the discount and the feverish hype here, but would like to feel one first. Maybe I'll use their delay to leverage a little more discount? Or free express shipping?
> Understanding what the retailer is dealing with, I can't say I'm mad. I'm just anxious to join the club and see if the hype is real!


I ordered the same day, mine shipped Thursday from RI and arrived Friday in MA. You'll get it soon. If you like the design and case size then the hype is real


----------



## artec (Oct 31, 2006)

Doesn't it just mean that they were ridiculously overpriced before all the discounts started?


----------



## jm22 (Jan 25, 2014)

artec said:


> Doesn't it just mean that they were ridiculously overpriced before all the discounts started?


Not if you read any of the professional watch reviews and blogs. Every one has commented that the finish and construction puts it at or above any watch under $2,500 and some have compared the quality to $5,000 brands.

Realistically, every watch is overpriced and in-house movements are a gimmick to overcharge you even more. The cost to construct a rolex is probably around $1,000 and they'll charge $8,000. The difference between most luxury brands is the brand cache and nothing more (generally), like every other luxury good.


----------



## windupp (Sep 21, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> Yes they all went up.
> 
> The one you're calling solid gold has a PVD case with the edges and bezel in gold.


So they're not actually solid gold? I just ordered the "solid rose gold" 1681. On the site it says "estimated gold weight 83g" (I don't know what this actually means. If you do please share. Is it the weight of pure gold in the alloy or the 18k weight?).

Is there some gotcha in play? PVD and gold? I can't really tell from the pics.

Nice looking watches, though, from this GP diffusion line. I can't wait to get one in hand to see if the finishing is up to GP.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

windupp said:


> So they're not actually solid gold? I just ordered the "solid rose gold" 1681. On the site it says "estimated gold weight 83g" (I don't know what this actually means. If you do please share. Is it the weight of pure gold in the alloy or the 18k weight?).
> 
> Is there some gotcha in play? PVD and gold? I can't really tell from the pics.
> 
> Nice looking watches, though, from this GP diffusion line. I can't wait to get one in hand to see if the finishing is up to GP.


If you're talking about the one that's $4400 or so, yes it's gold. Someone was talking earlier about the one that was about $2400. That's not solid gold.

This one has a DLC case and 33g of gold:


----------



## windupp (Sep 21, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> If you're talking about the one that's $4400 or so, yes it's gold. Someone was talking earlier about the one that was about $2400. That's not solid gold.


OK, thanks. Reading further on the JR site, it says, "this version features a polished and vertically satin-brushed case and bezel in solid pink gold, paired with a rhodium satin-finished dial with a radial sunburst pattern that is set with applied rose gold-plated indexes in Arabic numerals and batons and matching hands."

I guess this one is gold, or at least 83g of 18k.


----------



## windupp (Sep 21, 2015)

Damn, that one looks nice. A bit sporty. I ordered the other one as a pimp-ish big dress watch, and I'm hoping the Rhodium works against the rose gold, in the metal, and that the brushed/polished mix looks good. Can't fully tell from the pics; it could be awesome or a miss.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

windupp said:


> So they're not actually solid gold? I just ordered the "solid rose gold" 1681. On the site it says "estimated gold weight 83g" (I don't know what this actually means. If you do please share. Is it the weight of pure gold in the alloy or the 18k weight?).
> 
> Is there some gotcha in play? PVD and gold? I can't really tell from the pics.
> 
> Nice looking watches, though, from this GP diffusion line. I can't wait to get one in hand to see if the finishing is up to GP.


It should be 83g of 18K gold which has 75% of pure 24K gold, good enough for about $2K if you melt it down


----------



## windupp (Sep 21, 2015)

thechin said:


> It should be 83g of 18K gold which has 75% of pure 24K gold, good enough for about $2K if you melt it down


Wow, really? I wasn't thinking that much. Thanks for the info. It's hard to assess whether these watches are a good deal, since they are being sold so far below MSRP, that MSRP becomes meaningless. 18k is 18k, though.

I found a couple more pics:


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

windupp said:


> Wow, really? I wasn't thinking that much. Thanks for the info. It's hard to assess whether these watches are a good deal, since they are being sold so far below MSRP, that MSRP becomes meaningless. 18k is 18k, though.


I see this one has beveled date window. My "$10k" half gold one doesn't, making it look way cheaper.


----------



## windupp (Sep 21, 2015)

Veda said:


> I see this one has beveled date window. My "$10k" half gold one doesn't, making it look way cheaper.


No beveling, just cut out? That's very strange. I've not handled one of these yet, but all the reviews say the finishing is very good, perhaps almost GP quality.


----------



## windupp (Sep 21, 2015)

What is it with "little brother" brands doing house movements these days. Tudor Pelagos now has a higher-spec movement that most new Rolex models. Here we have a house movement in GP's little brand. I came close recently to buying a pillow-case chrono GP that only had an ETA/DD modular. It was a fairly recent model.

Edit: Scroll down on this page for a very detailed breakdown of the JR 1000 movement (apologies if it's already on the thread somewhere):

http://www.thepurists.net/patrons/members/wsw/jr/


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

windupp said:


> No beveling, just cut out? That's very strange. I've not handled one of these yet, but all the reviews say the finishing is very good, perhaps almost GP quality.


Yes! So obvious and cheap looking. If they went a bit farther with a framed window it would make the watch looks 2x more expensive.









Ugly!


----------



## windupp (Sep 21, 2015)

Veda said:


> Yes! So obvious and cheap looking. If they went a bit farther with a framed window it would make the watch looks 2x more expensive.
> 
> Ugly!


I see what you mean. I looked at some of their sport watches after reading your post and noticed that they were just simple cutouts as well. Such a basic thing, yet it makes a big difference.


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

My JR date cutouts are a little different depending upon model. The only one that is a simple cutout is my bronze dial, which I think is understandable ...


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

... double post. What is wrong with this forum lately???


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

windupp said:


> I see what you mean. I looked at some of their sport watches after reading your post and noticed that they were just simple cutouts as well. Such a basic thing, yet it makes a big difference.


Either I've become really picky or just spoiled by detailed finishing of Orient Stars and even $150 Orients... either way unacceptable for a $10k watch.


----------



## Glacier (Oct 28, 2015)

Same as OP I'm a sucker for good deals and I can see myself developing an aquired taste for JeanRichard or almost any other watches at like 80% off lol~

EDIT: Does anyone know/remember whether Ashford had new stock in the past half a year or so, or whether they just did a one-off massive intake of JR stock?


----------



## rkubosumi (Apr 22, 2015)

My blue dial steel bezel aquascope came in today and is perfect. One of the most beautiful watches!


----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)

This was delivered today. I normally like a bit more subdued but I love this watch, big, heavy and definitely lots of gold. It has the in-house JR1000 movement too.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

^^^ Is that yellow gold?


----------



## windupp (Sep 21, 2015)

Nice! I'm waiting for the center sweep version of that watch. It does look like yellow gold in the pictures.


----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> ^^^ Is that yellow gold?


It is rose gold and I think the lighting makes it look yellow but it's not as pink as some rose gold I've seen. The prices were great on these with the 7% cash back so I got the one with the silver dial and center second hand on black strap too. I'm done watch buying for a while but it is nice to get a watch for a few hundred over the melt value of the gold.


----------



## windupp (Sep 21, 2015)

What do you think of the quality? Better/worse/same as expected? It certainly looks well finished.


----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)

windupp said:


> What do you think of the quality? Better/worse/same as expected? It certainly looks well finished.


Definitely better than I expected. The fit and finish is excellent and is comparable to the Zenith's I own. The only place they scrimped a bit is the clasp is stainless with only the visible part being 750 gold. The hands are lumed but the markers are not and it has a cutout for the date that is stainless and I would have preferred the look of gold. The date while not large is easy for my old eyes to read even from a distance. The dial is sharp with crisp lettering and numbers and the crown is a little stiff but very good. The crown fits snugly against the case and allows for precise time setting with the hacking and the long tapered hands. The dial, markers and hands look flawless even with a loupe.

I got a couple of the Davidoff 750 gold chrono watches as well and this is head and shoulders better than those. Not that they are bad, the JR just has a better finish and more solid feel. I liked the ellipse shape and the black and white dial of the Davidoff's but they are a step down compared to the fit and finish of the JR. I'm very happy with this watch and intend to wear it to work fairly regularly.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

It looks like Ashford is going to let me exchange mine for the same model with a different color strap. I really hope this one is in good shape. The one I sent back was drop dead gorgeous and ran +/- 0 spd over the 48 hours I watched it, dial up.


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

Robotaz said:


> It looks like Ashford is going to let me exchange mine for the same model with a different color strap. I really hope this one is in good shape. The one I sent back was drop dead gorgeous and ran +/- 0 spd over the 48 hours I watched it, dial up.


So keep yours, replace the crystal with the $17k you saved  , and purchase the other one while they still have it. They may even honor the old price!
I managed to only scrape up enough to buy a couple chronographs, but, potential defects not withstanding, I'll be happy with my titanium twins.
Still, that gold watch at that price...small premium over melt, and you get a movement and dial. Tough to beat the deals...


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

windupp said:


> What is it with "little brother" brands doing house movements these days. Tudor Pelagos now has a higher-spec movement that most new Rolex models. Here we have a house movement in GP's little brand. I came close recently to buying a pillow-case chrono GP that only had an ETA/DD modular. It was a fairly recent model.
> 
> Edit: Scroll down on this page for a very detailed breakdown of the JR 1000 movement (apologies if it's already on the thread somewhere):
> 
> ThePuristS.com - JeanRichard Paramount


It's always nice when the movement is scrutinized by movement freaks to have a summary statement such as:

"It seems safe to say the future owners will receive a lot of watch, not only in terms of sheer size and weight, but also thanks to an intelligently engineered movement with some clever design solutions."

There were no significant comments in the discussion that indicated any lacking quality.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

watch_hor said:


> Beige dialed Terrascope at $580, anyone have this one? Can't find real pics, textured dial (grained)? "Floating" markers on this one, do all Terrascopes have floating markers? At $580 I probably don't care how it looks (yes I do).


----------



## windupp (Sep 21, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> It's always nice when the movement is scrutinized by movement freaks to have a summary statement such as:
> 
> "It seems safe to say the future owners will receive a lot of watch, not only in terms of sheer size and weight, but also thanks to an intelligently engineered movement with some clever design solutions."
> 
> There were no significant comments in the discussion that indicated any lacking quality.


Yes, they seemed impressed with it. I was, when I saw the breakdown and read the comments. It certainly isn't some worked-over ETA movement.


----------



## akayzer (Oct 15, 2015)

I've been looking for a 39mm terrascope does anyone know if ash ford has any of them? I couldn't find any


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

akayzer said:


> I've been looking for a 39mm terrascope does anyone know if ash ford has any of them? I couldn't find any
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You might get an answer from ash ford.


----------



## windupp (Sep 21, 2015)

Does anyone know the true story of the JR66 chrono movement? Online bloggers have it as based on an ETA or Sellita movement, but the CEO of JR indicated in one article that it is based on the in-house movement, with a chrono module attached.

I shot an email to JR in hopes of finding out, but I'm wondering if anyone here has actually had one serviced or otherwise had it apart .


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

mmarc77 said:


> This was delivered today. I normally like a bit more subdued but I love this watch, big, heavy and definitely lots of gold. It has the in-house JR1000 movement too.


I wanted to get that one especially at that price. The only problem is I don't need another 44mm watch and gold at that size is super heavy. Very nice though.


----------



## Glacier (Oct 28, 2015)

Anyone know how much the bracelet would cost? 
Assuming it can be bought separately - apparently not from Ashford though - maybe from local AD and such.

I really like the tanky design of their bracelet but the remaining Terrascope with bracelets all have boring dials


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

Glacier said:


> Anyone know how much the bracelet would cost?
> Assuming it can be bought separately - apparently not from Ashford though - maybe from local AD and such.
> 
> I really like the tanky design of their bracelet but the remaining Terrascope with bracelets all have boring dials


Stainless steel bracelet - 499 CHF and Titanium bracelet - 700 CHF.

I think its better to buy the watch with bracelet from Ashford and extra strap from AD and sell the watch and strap as combo on WUS. It'll be lot better deal than trying to buy the bracelet standalone.


----------



## poloturbo (Jan 4, 2015)

windupp said:


> Does anyone know the true story of the JR66 chrono movement? Online bloggers have it as based on an ETA or Sellita movement, but the CEO of JR indicated in one article that it is based on the in-house movement, with a chrono module attached.
> 
> I shot an email to JR in hopes of finding out, but I'm wondering if anyone here has actually had one serviced or otherwise had it apart .


Inside the Aeroscope is a modified Sellita SW300 with quick-change date and a.Dubois-Depraz.chronograph module.on top.

The JR1000 is in house and as usually the date showing in red. Maybe not for the gold versions.


----------



## Glacier (Oct 28, 2015)

Maxy said:


> Stainless steel bracelet - 499 CHF and Titanium bracelet - 700 CHF.
> 
> I think its better to buy the watch with bracelet from Ashford and extra strap from AD and sell the watch and strap as combo on WUS. It'll be lot better deal than trying to buy the bracelet standalone.


WOW if that's the price then buying 2 to then sell in a combo as you suggested is definitely better.
Geeze the AD bracelet cost almost as much as the grey market watch+bracelet...
(or the other way around - the grey market watch+bracelet costs as little as just the AD's bracelet lol)


----------



## VSK (Dec 9, 2015)

Hi, guys. I`ve just bought Terrascope 60500-11-201-11A








I was little bit confused - when I got the watch the bracelet was in plastic but the dial wasn`t. The dial looks perfect but I am still concerned that there was no plastic cover on the dial. Is it OK? Did something like that happen with you get your JR from Ashford? Thank you for your attention.

By the way, what is the size of the strap - in future I want to buy one. Is it 25 mm?
Thanks


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

VSK said:


> Hi, guys. I`ve just bought Terrascope 60500-11-201-11A
> 
> View attachment 6264802
> 
> ...


My Aeroscope just arrived, no plastic on the crystal but plastic on the bracelet and back. I wouldn't worry about it, but I would (and I will) examine under magnification. If you find any flaws, decide whether or not you can live with it. Mine will be worn and develop scratches anyway, so at 82% off I will not be ultra critical.
The bracelet on mine is 25mm. I think the -scopes (Terra/Aero/Aqua) have the same size bracelets for the watch heads that are 44mm. Would be curious to know who stocks a selection of 25mm straps...


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

Guess I could to a "mincoming" (like a mini incoming-short and sweet).
The first JR I ordered (11/30) should be here 12/14. When I ordered the second one, I think the sales agent felt sorry for me. I got my second one first!
I got a titanium Aeroscope chronograph on bracelet. The reference number is crazy, so I don't know what to call it. The cardboard box came packaged with the case, strap, warranty card (blank grey market special) and a card holder (genuine plastic I believe):








The watch is on a pillow nestled in the case:








Here it is on the wrist, time and date set, but plastic in tact. 








I'll unwrap it (from the plastic) once I confirm everything functions, then examine for flaws. If all goes according to plan, I'll have a better formed opinion in a few days!


----------



## windupp (Sep 21, 2015)

I ordered two as well, one of them an Aeroscope. However, the first should be arriving today. Ashford sent the Aeroscope on its way today.

Your Aeroscope really shows off the metal well.


----------



## CFII (Aug 17, 2009)

My Aeroscope also arrived today. I am quite happy so far. Case finishing is amazing, and the watch disappears on your wrist. Light as a feather, and the leather is quite comfy.

Untitled by Austin Scott, on Flickr

Untitled by Austin Scott, on Flickr


----------



## IanCognito (Aug 29, 2013)

Greetings!


----------



## VSK (Dec 9, 2015)

Time Exposure said:


> Guess I could to a "mincoming" (like a mini incoming-short and sweet).
> The first JR I ordered (11/30) should be here 12/14. When I ordered the second one, I think the sales agent felt sorry for me. I got my second one first!
> I got a titanium Aeroscope chronograph on bracelet. The reference number is crazy, so I don't know what to call it. The cardboard box came packaged with the case, strap, warranty card (blank grey market special) and a card holder (genuine plastic I believe):
> 
> ...


I had a plastic on the bracelet as well but did you have a plastic cover on the dial?


----------



## CFII (Aug 17, 2009)

I did not have a plastic cover on the crystal of my watch, but I did have one on the clasp and back.


----------



## VSK (Dec 9, 2015)

CFII said:


> I did not have a plastic cover on the crystal of my watch, but I did have one on the clasp and back.


Thanks. This is what I wanted to hear )


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

VSK said:


> I had a plastic on the bracelet as well but did you have a plastic cover on the dial?


I quoted and answered you in post 479 above my mincoming.
No plastic on the crystal/dial side.


----------



## VSK (Dec 9, 2015)

Time Exposure said:


> I quoted and answered you in post 479 above my mincoming.
> No plastic on the crystal/dial side.


Thank you - I missed it


----------



## hrasco185 (Jan 30, 2010)

Ordered new strap 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

hrasco185 said:


> Ordered new strap
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. I do think the JR straps in leather and hides are some of the nicer ones from an OEM. I have 2 of the ostrich ones and several rubbers which are nice too, and they are one of the few OEM straps I can wear without cringing. For about 100 USD you can't go far wrong.


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

IanCognito said:


> Greetings!


Love your style!


----------



## windupp (Sep 21, 2015)

My 1681 arrived! 9pm UPS delivery. 

The gold is definitely rosier in person.


----------



## windupp (Sep 21, 2015)

Some pix:


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

Can someone PM the ordering info for a JeanRichard strap, please. I would like to get a rubber, and maybe an ostrich.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

windupp said:


> Some pix:


Over the top, huh? Gorgeous watches, these gold JR.


----------



## windupp (Sep 21, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> Over the top, huh? Gorgeous watches, these gold JR.


Yes, a nice big hunk of well finished solid rose gold on your wrist. For once we're getting real value in luxury watches lol.


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

windupp said:


> Some pix:


I am LOVING grey dials on red and yellow gold with brown straps. Congrats!


----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)

Time Exposure said:


> I am LOVING grey dials on red and yellow gold with brown straps. Congrats!


I agree, the silver dials are spectacular and much more so in hand as it is hard to capture in a photo. Mine is on a black strap. I missed out on the variation with the silver and brown.

Strangely, there are two different boxes for the ones I received. The white dials were in a camera style case and a square box and the silver dialed one came in an oblong box and leather case.

Now we just need gold to go back up and they paid us to take these watches off their hands.

EDIT: Just noticed I uploaded pics of non JR watch but can't seem to remove them from post.


----------



## windupp (Sep 21, 2015)

That's strange about the two different boxes. I got the long one.


----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)

windupp said:


> That's strange about the two different boxes. I got the long one.


I was wondering which one you got. So silver dials came in oblong boxes and white came in square boxes I guess. Maybe the white and silver were made in different years?

The gold hands on the silver dial make it look much dressier to me. It is definitely my favorite.


----------



## windupp (Sep 21, 2015)

mmarc77 said:


> I was wondering which one you got. So silver dials came in oblong boxes and white came in square boxes I guess. Maybe the white and silver were made in different years?
> 
> The gold hands on the silver dial make it look much dressier to me. It is definitely my favorite.


It makes sense if it was a different production run. Otherwise, the cases/overall construction look to be the same.

I agree about the rhodium (grey, silver). They mixed old timey and modern elements really well with this one. It's a pleasure to look at and wear.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Great. Now I see why there were no replacements when my watch went back.


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

mmarc77 said:


> I agree, the silver dials are spectacular and much more so in hand as it is hard to capture in a photo. Mine is on a black strap. I missed out on the variation with the silver and brown.
> 
> Strangely, there are two different boxes for the ones I received. The white dials were in a camera style case and a square box and the silver dialed one came in an oblong box and leather case.
> 
> ...


So which one did you keep?


----------



## dfirefly (Jul 22, 2011)

bjjkk said:


> Can someone PM the ordering info for a JeanRichard strap, please. I would like to get a rubber, and maybe an ostrich.


Would really appreciate it if someone could PM me as well. TIA.


----------



## IanCognito (Aug 29, 2013)

Just post it here. I'd like to know too! 
Sharing is caring... 


dfirefly said:


> Originally Posted by *bjjkk*
> _Can someone PM the ordering info for a JeanRichard strap, please. I would like to get a rubber, and maybe an ostrich.
> _Would really appreciate it if someone could PM me as well. TIA.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> Great. Now I see why there were no replacements when my watch went back.


I called and Ashford said they pulled the item for me when they issued the RMA and the replacement will ship out today.

On one hand I'm really surprised that Ashford can manage returns so efficiently during this intense sales season. On the other, they've never really failed. They are textbook with their operations and customer service, at least as far as customers see. That's what's important.


----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> I called and Ashford said they pulled the item for me when they issued the RMA and the replacement will ship out today.
> 
> On one hand I'm really surprised that Ashford can manage returns so efficiently during this intense sales season. On the other, they've never really failed. They are textbook with their operations and customer service, at least as far as customers see. That's what's important.


I agree and I have bought a LOT of watches from them. The only return I have had was an Armand Nicolet that was running 3 minutes fast a day. I sent it in for service at the same time they moved their warehouse Aug 2015 and it got lost. They finally gave up on finding it and issued me a credit for what I paid for it. It worked out well though as the watch was a few hundred cheaper during the holiday sale.


----------



## IanCognito (Aug 29, 2013)

25mm curved straps are difficult to find... anyone have any luck with aftermarket?


----------



## johnxx (Dec 11, 2015)

Just waiting to receive my JR in Gold


----------



## windupp (Sep 21, 2015)

The Aeroscope has landed!


----------



## Substance-p (Apr 13, 2012)

windupp said:


> The Aeroscope has landed!
> 
> View attachment 6287810
> View attachment 6287818


Looks great in the flesh.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## windupp (Sep 21, 2015)

"Looks great in the flesh."

It's surprisingly comfortable on the wrist despite the size. The titanium makes it light but not too light.


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

bjjkk said:


> Can someone PM the ordering info for a JeanRichard strap, please. I would like to get a rubber, and maybe an ostrich.





dfirefly said:


> Would really appreciate it if someone could PM me as well. TIA.





IanCognito said:


> Just post it here. I'd like to know too!
> Sharing is caring...


Here you go...happy holidays! (courtesy of Pallet Spoon)

View attachment JR_2015_straps.pdf


----------



## CFII (Aug 17, 2009)

That looks great in orange. Really awesome contrast. I am loving my Brushed Grey Aeroscope a whole lot.

Untitled by Austin Scott, on Flickr


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

IGotId said:


> Here you go...happy holidays! (courtesy of Pallet Spoon)
> 
> View attachment 6288498


All I see is a broken link or missing photo symbol.


----------



## windupp (Sep 21, 2015)

"That looks great in orange. Really awesome contrast. I am loving my Brushed Grey Aeroscope a whole lot."

It's amazing all the variations they get out of this design, isn't it? Yours looks so sleek, it would go nicely with a suit, and yet I see the very same elements as are on my way-casual orange one. Omega did something similar with all the Jr. Speedy date/triple date models -- yet they are still not as well differentiated as these are.


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

CFII said:


> ...I am loving my Brushed Grey Aeroscope a whole lot.


I love the way yours looks on the brown strap. I got mine on a bracelet (my general rule if there is the option ). Frankly, that watch on a metal bracelet gets a little lost. Very little contrast except for the hands and markers. I'm going to add the same brown strap, or try the black strap from my (still incoming) 208 Seconds (should be here early next week).
I'm almost loving mine. I mean, I LOVE the look but mine is still in plastic in case I need to return it. I confirmed a power reserve of at least 43 hours, and a rate gain around 6 seconds a day. Wound it up again and activated the chrono. If it records over 12 hours, I'll unwrap it and take out a link or two. Can't wait!


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

IanCognito said:


> 25mm curved straps are difficult to find... anyone have any luck with aftermarket?


Combat-Straps - GALLERY


----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)

Veda said:


> Combat-Straps - GALLERY


Thanks!


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> All I see is a broken link or missing photo symbol.





bjjkk said:


> Thank you


Does it work for anyone else?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

IGotId said:


> Does it work for anyone else?


Still not working for me. Is it a link?


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> Still not working for me. Is it a link?


PDF. I can e-mail it to you if you'd like. If so pm me your email.


----------



## jm22 (Jan 25, 2014)

Time Exposure said:


> I love the way yours looks on the brown strap. I got mine on a bracelet (my general rule if there is the option ). Frankly, that watch on a metal bracelet gets a little lost. Very little contrast except for the hands and markers. I'm going to add the same brown strap, or try the black strap from my (still incoming) 208 Seconds (should be here early next week).
> I'm almost loving mine. I mean, I LOVE the look but mine is still in plastic in case I need to return it. I confirmed a power reserve of at least 43 hours, and a rate gain around 6 seconds a day. Wound it up again and activated the chrono. If it records over 12 hours, I'll unwrap it and take out a link or two. Can't wait!


After you take the plastic off the bracelet, and see how the light dances on the beveled link, I doubt you'll want to take it off. It's the best part of the watch. I love mine.


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

IGotId said:


> Does it work for anyone else?


Yep, works fine for me


----------



## captainscott (Nov 3, 2014)

I really love this one. Got to figure out a way to swing it.

Merry Christmas everybody.


----------



## jxl (Oct 15, 2010)

Unique watches... love the Terrascope collection!


----------



## watchnatic (Oct 8, 2015)

Omg I'm looking at all these JRs with green eyes because mine has arrived but I'm overseas for another month. Argh blame it on the festive season slower delivery. : (


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

watchnatic said:


> Omg I'm looking at all these JRs with green eyes because mine has arrived but I'm overseas for another month. Argh blame it on the festive season slower delivery. : (


I have shopping shipments to 4 different countries. I know the feeling


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I broke down and got a small seconds rhodium 1681. I know they will be gone and I'll regret it. I do need to flip something though. I hate when this happens, but I'm glad I did it.


----------



## windupp (Sep 21, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> I broke down and got a small seconds rhodium 1681. I know they will be gone and I'll regret it. I do need to flip something though. I hate when this happens, but I'm glad I did it.


These are really good watches. I had to restrain myself from buying a second 1681. Still....there...must....resist.


----------



## nm4710 (Sep 22, 2009)

Personally I think all the JRs are awesome. These deals are hard to beat...so far I've been able to resist largely because I can't choose a favorite - it's between the Aeroscope chronos with the hexagonal engravings on the dial and a small seconds 1681. Unfortunately I've blown the watch budget for 2015 and 2016 already so I'm stuck dreaming. You guys have some gorgeous watches though!

Cheers!
NM


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

nm4710 said:


> Personally I think all the JRs are awesome. These deals are hard to beat...so far I've been able to resist largely because I can't choose a favorite - it's between the Aeroscope chronos with the hexagonal engravings on the dial and a small seconds 1681. Unfortunately I've blown the watch budget for 2015 and 2016 already so I'm stuck dreaming. You guys have some gorgeous watches though!
> 
> Cheers!
> NM


I hate to bring it up, but you might want to pay attention to how the models seem to be going away and not coming back. I could be wrong, but the party seems to have a distinct end, and I think it's coming when the current stock is gone.

I'm sure someone will blast me for having no proof, and that's fine. It's part of sharing opinions that people don't like to hear.

I'd try to get off the fence post. Flip something if you really want a JR at these prices.


----------



## nm4710 (Sep 22, 2009)

Robotaz said:


> I hate to bring it up, but you might want to pay attention to how the models seem to be going away and not coming back. I could be wrong, but the party seems to have a distinct end, and I think it's coming when the current stock is gone.
> 
> I'm sure someone will blast me for having no proof, and that's fine. It's part of sharing opinions that people don't like to hear.
> 
> I'd try to get off the fence post. Flip something if you really want a JR at these prices.


Been trying my friend, been trying. FWIW I think you are absolutely correct.

Cheers!
NM


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

I'd be surprised if JR is going anywhere, as already discussed ad nauseam in this thread. While Ashford's supply may dry up, JR has already brought out new dials and a GMT complication. If I were a bettin' man ...


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Pallet Spoon said:


> I'd be surprised if JR is going anywhere, as already discussed ad nauseam in this thread. While Ashford's supply may dry up, JR has already brought out new dials and a GMT complication. If I were a bettin' man ...


I'm talking Ashford. I believe what the CEO said about the brand.


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

Robotaz said:


> I'm talking Ashford. I believe what the CEO said about the brand.


So you are saying Ashford won't have a steady stream of stock? I would agree with that 100%. I think these fell off the back of a truck or something  . I would love to know the real story, but I doubt we ever will. While some manufacturers have sell offs of old stock, sometimes yearly, it does not make sense that JR would do that as opposed to simply recasing a few new dials or chapter rings and calling it good. The only time you see a model pop back up on Ashford is when there is an obvious return. If you put it in your cart it will tell you it is the last one left. I would guess that once these are gone they are gone (as you suggest). I have tried to pry info out of my contact at JR about the gray market pieces and they won't make a peep. I do know they are responsive and have no issue selling me extra straps no matter whether they are here in the states or need to be ordered from Switzerland.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I think the brand shift towards more affordable watches, if I remember the CEO's comments correctly, dictate an overhaul of the model lines, starting with the 1681. The Ronde models are no longer on the website, possibly hinting that the other 1681s are soon to follow. But, who knows?

Just in 2-3 years the CEOs went Grande -> Dufour -> Calce. I think "the board" caught on to something and told Calce they wanted a rebrand as far as the target customer goes, and possibly the sell off ensued.


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

Robotaz said:


> I think the brand shift towards more affordable watches, if I remember the CEO's comments correctly, dictate an overhaul of the model lines, starting with the 1681. The Ronde models are no longer on the website, possibly hinting that the other 1681s are soon to follow. But, who knows?


Lower end image would certainly hurts the resale of the JRs we already bought


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Veda said:


> Lower end image would certainly hurts the resale of the JRs we already bought


I don't know.

The new CEO, Calce, said this, "We are going to pursue the brand's single-product identity, which is an interesting concept." Also, "with highly aggressive entry-level prices". The author saying "so no Manufacture movements".

For those who bought the 1681s, I think the watches will stay highly collectible due to the overall quality and in-house GP movement.

My gut tells me the "single-product identity" is possibly a replacement for the Aquascope/Terrascope/Aeroscope. If so, it makes sense from what Calce said that the current models are probably higher-end than the replacement. I would think that if he's successful in North and South American markets, that these models at Ashford will stand out as the good ole days as the brand grows in popularity with a less expensive "single-product".

Time will tell. I'm not concerned at all though. 82% off makes us immune in my opinion.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Veda said:


> Lower end image would certainly hurts the resale of the JRs we already bought


I don't think a watch bought at 80% off has any resale left in it.


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

Robotaz said:


> For those who bought the 1681s, I think the watches will stay highly collectible due to the overall quality and in-house GP movement.
> 
> Time will tell. I'm not concerned at all though. 82% off makes us immune in my opinion.


And the best deal IMO are the rosegolds. At least gold should have some value even in non-watch form. I'm not sure about the 1681's as if they go lower end then the movements should be phased out. It would be unusual for them to put the in house in a lower than Terrascope line.


----------



## hrasco185 (Jan 30, 2010)

I was thinking of getting another one but the latest post have me rethinking.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

monza06 said:


> I don't think a watch bought at 80% off has any resale left in it.


That's what I thought but certain watches even after 75% off sell fast for only 15% of the MSRP.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I think Ashford is going to run out of stock and resale will go up. I could be wrong, but I've flipped hundreds of watches and am not concerned.

I just bought another 1681 for $1075 after cash back. With the quality and the movement, I'll never sell it anyway.


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

Robotaz said:


> I just bought another 1681 for $1075 after cash back. With the quality and the movement, I'll never sell it anyway.


Which one did you get?


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

Robotaz said:


> My gut tells me the "single-product identity" is possibly a replacement for the Aquascope/Terrascope/Aeroscope.


I think they would remove everything else(1681 etc) and just keep these above 3 models. For me single-product identity is based on the 'single case' for all these 3 models(adding bezels to Aqua, Aero). With 1 case, they are able to make 3 watch models and various dials and strap combinations.


----------



## windupp (Sep 21, 2015)

They've got a great product, but they are playing in a crowded pool. Their website sux; I had to hunt around with Google to gain a real appreciation for the company and the watches. Now that I have two, I'm glad I did.


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

jm22 said:


> After you take the plastic off the bracelet, and see how the light dances on the beveled link, I doubt you'll want to take it off. It's the best part of the watch. I love mine.


You're right!
Each brushed link reflects light, but only one at a time, until you move your wrist. Then the reflection of the light dances over the facets to the next link. Reminds me of the way light dances off a Rolex fluted bezel (for anyone familiar with that brilliant dance of light).
It looks great, fit is fantastic, weight is substantial without being heavy. I love the shape of the case with its traditional round dial and bezel, framed by the cushion shape below it.
Now I admit this is my first Dubois-Depraz modular chronograph...takes a bit of getting used to with the running seconds and chrono minutes swapped!
I see why JR management wasn't happy about the QC. Each corner is perfectly cut and brushed at its intersection except for my 11 o'clock cutout. Looks like a little bit of material was cut away at a different angle. So minor I won't return it (and it probably won't reproduce in a phone picture) but it's there. If your pride lays in the perfection of the uniquely designed case, it might be an embarrassment.


----------



## windupp (Sep 21, 2015)

"Now I admit this is my first Dubois-Depraz modular chronograph...takes a bit of getting used to with the running seconds and chrono minutes swapped!"

That did take a bit of getting used to. Otherwise, I find the stop/start pusher has much nicer feel than most. The other nice thing is that, with the subdials all pushed together in the middle (little movement in big case syndrome), and the big numbers ringing the outer part, it's very easy to read the time at a glance. The layout is awkward looking/out of balance, but I like the tradeoff with better readability.


----------



## windupp (Sep 21, 2015)

Did any of you guys get your Aeroscope in a 1681 box? Mine came in that beautiful camera case box, which I was jazzed by but it was awfully weird to see a sport watch in that box.


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

windupp said:


> Did any of you guys get your Aeroscope in a 1681 box? Mine came in that beautiful camera case box, which I was jazzed by but it was awfully weird to see a sport watch in that box.


I don't know what the box protocol is, but I did get the camera case with my first Aeroscope.








I'll let you know if the packaging is different for the 208 Seconds Limited Edition model later today


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

windupp said:


> ...I find the stop/start pusher has much nicer feel than most.


Honestly, that feels different to me, too, but not in a nice way. Sometimes it feels like a push of the button responds with two clicks, like a detent in the case followed by the module engaging.
It's not enough to bother me. The strength of the Dubois Depraz module is the quality. It exceeds that of most base movements to which it is attached (better than an ETA or Selita, but maybe not the Audemars Piguet which was a Jaeger-LeCoultre creation). 
I'm still not a fan of the parasitic relationship of the module. It really strains the base movement to have to carry the weight of powering the chronograph module. It's not an ideal solution but I think it works well enough for casual daily use.
If I were using the chronograph repeatedly throughout the day, this modular set-up would not be good over the life of the watch. But who uses their wrist clock timer like that anyway? After all, "there's an app for that."


----------



## poloturbo (Jan 4, 2015)

I use it very often during the day. Let's hope it's durable.

The first few days I just wanted to trade it for another diver but was used to big heavy watch on the wrist.

Now after 2 weeks I really appreciate the lightness of it and the comfort it brings. The quality is omnipresent and like others said a good purchase under 1k $.
Got a few nice compliments also. Never happened before.

What are you guys getting in terms if accuracy. I'm getting +6s/day. Not bad but not great after my Ball Nedu that I sold at +0.5s/day. 
I know it's not COSC.


----------



## watchnatic (Oct 8, 2015)

May I ask about the JRs in house movements? Are those movements with JR1XXX the only in house movements? And they are made by GP for JR?

And to sidetrack a little bit, I've gotten myself a terrascope but at the same time I was eyeing the Ball 125 anniversary engineer 2. But the 1681 (with in house movements) on ashford has also stirred my interest. What movement does the Ball use? And how would you compare it to a 1681? I apologise for asking without researching much because I'm overseas and not able to have much time.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

watchnatic said:


> May I ask about the JRs in house movements? Are those movements with JR1XXX the only in house movements? And they are made by GP for JR?
> 
> And to sidetrack a little bit, I've gotten myself a terrascope but at the same time I was eyeing the Ball 125 anniversary engineer 2. But the 1681 (with in house movements) on ashford has also stirred my interest. What movement does the Ball use? And how would you compare it to a 1681? I apologise for asking without researching much because I'm overseas and not able to have much time.


Yes, the JR1000 family is the in-house, and considering it is made alongside the GP, I'd assume GP made it. It's hard to imagine the little sister having it's own dedicated movement engineers and assembly. I could be wrong.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Veda said:


> Which one did you get?


----------



## IanCognito (Aug 29, 2013)

Questions:
1) Are the rosegold 1681s plated?
2) What movement does the Aeroscope chrono use?


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Nice to see this thread active again. I've been using my Highlands for ~4 months and I'm amazed by the quality of the anti scratch material. I use the watch every evening (after coming home and taking off my dress watch) and during the weekends. It has 0 scratches or marks on it, truly amazing. It replaced my go-to casual chronometer that I'm selling now. It is also super accurate, ~+0.5s/d pretty much the same performance as my chronometer. I saw the Ashford deals and I was really tempted but did not buy anything else. For the price these models are going though, it is truly a no-brainer.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

IanCognito said:


> Questions:
> 1) Are the rosegold 1681s plated?
> 2) What movement does the Aeroscope chrono use?


If it looks gold and says gold, it's solid gold on these JR watches.

I'm pretty sure the chronos use a Sellita, like the others.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Robotaz said:


> If it looks gold and says gold, it's solid gold on these JR watches.
> 
> I'm pretty sure the chronos use a Sellita, like the others.


When I researched the chronos a long time ago, it said somewhere that it is a sellita with a DD upgrade.


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

watchnatic said:


> May I ask about the JRs in house movements? Are those movements with JR1XXX the only in house movements? And they are made by GP for JR?
> 
> And to sidetrack a little bit, I've gotten myself a terrascope but at the same time I was eyeing the Ball 125 anniversary engineer 2. But the 1681 (with in house movements) on ashford has also stirred my interest. What movement does the Ball use? And how would you compare it to a 1681? I apologise for asking without researching much because I'm overseas and not able to have much time.


Ball uses proven ETA. JR's in house I have no long term exposure and I'm sure neither are the new buyers here. I avoided getting one due to JR's uncertain future. (Pallet Spoon is coming...)

PS: I'm getting that Ball as well.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

colgex said:


> When I researched the chronos a long time ago, it said somewhere that it is a sellita with a DD upgrade.


Actually, I think you're right. Someone will come along.


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

Time Exposure said:


> I don't know what the box protocol is, but I did get the camera case with my first Aeroscope.


I too got the same camera case for my JR but no camera!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Maxy said:


> I too got the same camera case for my JR but no camera!


I think the protocol is to grab whatever was available.

Of the two I've encountered, the first gold 1681 with black strap came in camera case. Second one with brown strap didn't. I don't think there's a method to the madness.

Also, one came in a plastic sleeve, the other with a plastic piece that wrapped around the head.


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

My Limited Edition came in the same packaging as my other. Watch was in a plastic sleeve this time instead of having clingy wrap on it. Looks a little different in the dial than most Aeroscopes, which is why I liked it. I'm also a sucker for red on black, so this dial rocks my world .


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

Veda said:


> Ball uses proven ETA. JR's in house I have no long term exposure and I'm sure neither are the new buyers here. I avoided getting one due to JR's uncertain future. (Pallet Spoon is coming...)


The doomsayers, THE DOOMSAYERS, AAAAAGGGHHHHHH!!!


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

nm4710 said:


> Been trying my friend, been trying. FWIW I think you are absolutely correct.
> 
> Cheers!
> NM


I think he is correct also, I remember looking at some 39mm during the summer. They have not come back into stock after they sold out.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I found out today that JR has also recently stopped supplying parts to two of their US service affiliates and moved to Boca Raton. RGM was a service provider, but is not anymore. 

I called them and a very nice lady said they have Swiss-trained watchmakers on the premises and that it's also their new headquarters.

Pessimists will see it as supporting the doom scenario, but I see it as a beefed up and better-controlled service structure. Not many luxury brands have their own service center in the US. I have higher hopes after my research. And I also think the worry is overhyped.

Here's the address, found on the GP site. It's definitely nicer than where they were in NJ, by far.

7900 Glades Road, Suite 200 BOCA RATON, FL 33434


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

Good thing I didn't buy in-house movements!


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

Robotaz said:


> I found out today that JR has also recently stopped supplying parts to two of their US service affiliates and moved to Boca Raton. RGM was a service provider, but is not anymore.
> 
> I called them and a very nice lady said they have Swiss-trained watchmakers on the premises and that it's also their new headquarters.
> 
> ...


Yes, my JR contact has always been in FL. It came to me from a contact I made at GP in Switzerland originally on Twitter. I have always gotten speedy friendly help and never waited more than 24 hours for a reply to email. I have never waited more than 2 weeks for parts to arrive from Switzerland. I didn't even know they operated out of NJ ... lol.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Pallet Spoon said:


> I have never waited more than 2 weeks for parts to arrive from Switzerland.


Movement parts, dial, hands, etc.? Or straps?


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

Straps and clasps.


----------



## Glacier (Oct 28, 2015)

Some of the 1681 series went up in price to only 50% now... not sure if this is temporary thing...
I see the black strap small second one is still 82% off but the brown strap that I was considering is no longer on massive deal.


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

Have my first Jean Richard sat under the Christmas tree rather annoyingly wrapped in Christmas paper.
picked up the purple dial Terrascope on bracelet.

10 more days until I get my paws on it!!!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Glacier said:


> Some of the 1681 series went up in price to only 50% now... not sure if this is temporary thing...
> I see the black strap small second one is still 82% off but the brown strap that I was considering is no longer on massive deal.


They rotate. If not a Holiday Deal, they'll have a JR sale.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

The most bang for the buck is doing the 82% off + amex offer + befrugal 7% cash back. I was looking at the DLC models but can't be tempted, must hold off haha. I don't really need another watch.


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

colgex said:


> The most bang for the buck is doing the 82% off + amex offer + befrugal 7% cash back. I was looking at the DLC models but can't be tempted, must hold off haha. I don't really need another watch.


Explain please...


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

IGotId said:


> Explain please...


Combined with cc cashback it equates more discount.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

IGotId said:


> Explain please...


If you have an amex card, there is an Ashford offer you can add that will take $50 off $250 when using the card to pay. If you use befrugal . com or fatwallet . com you can get 7% or 6% back respectively. These sites have agreements with retailers and after ~4 months or so, you are able to deposit the cashback earned by buying through them. So let's say, the watch was $1000 and you purchased the watch though fatwallet using their link and redirection, you instantly earned $60. You'll have to wait a few months until you are able to withdraw the money.


----------



## IanCognito (Aug 29, 2013)

Picked up the OEM bracelet and gotta say it totally changes the look!


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

IanCognito said:


> Picked up the OEM bracelet and gotta say it totally changes the look!


Agreed! I mentioned above how the light reflects off the bracelet in "magical" ways. Still, it looks great on a strap, too. JR really nailed it in terms of design for the -scope collection. I just inspired myself to look up the illustration of the case assembly (exploded view) and really study it instead of glance at it. I think it will really help me appreciate the case design even more...
I didn't mention it specifically, but your watch is smashing!


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Time Exposure said:


> JR really nailed it in terms of design for the -scope collection. I just inspired myself to look up the illustration of the case assembly (exploded view) and really study it instead of glance at it. I think it will really help me appreciate the case design even more...


At the very least, it is very refreshing to see so much work put into a design. It is nice to have outside of the box work in the industry. I've mentioned it before and I will say it again, since I started liking watches when I was a teenager, I haven't come across a design like that. Sure, there are more expensive pieces, materials, better quality, etc. but the Terrascope design still strikes me as refreshing and bold as they come regardless of the company's current situation (or speculation for that matter).


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

IanCognito said:


> Picked up the OEM bracelet and gotta say it totally changes the look!


Looks great.. hows the weight now? I was interested in bracelet but don't like the weight.


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

Maxy said:


> Looks great.. hows the weight now? I was interested in bracelet but don't like the weight.


Great question Maxy. @IanCognito, is that a steel bracelet? I have a titanium bracelet on my Aero, and it feels substantial but not heavy. I'm guessing a steel one is heavy by comparison. 
I just noticed it took no time at all for the clasp to mar the finish of the underside of the links that rest against it. I should have left the plastic film on the clasp! Grrr...


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

Time Exposure said:


> Agreed! I mentioned above how the light reflects off the bracelet in "magical" ways. Still, it looks great on a strap, too. JR really nailed it in terms of design for the -scope collection. I just inspired myself to look up the illustration of the case assembly (exploded view) and really study it instead of glance at it. I think it will really help me appreciate the case design even more...
> I didn't mention it specifically, but your watch is smashing!


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

Swapped out the gray rubber strap for a JR brown calf strap:









Have another couple on order including a blue rubber gator...


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

IGotId said:


> Swapped out the gray rubber strap for a JR brown calf strap:
> 
> View attachment 6332802
> 
> ...


Looks great. Classy.


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

IGotId said:


> Swapped out the gray rubber strap for a JR brown calf strap:
> 
> View attachment 6332802
> 
> ...


Man...
If I didn't have an obsession with chronographs, that would be a helluva nice 3-hander to have...looks great!


----------



## vkalia (Oct 26, 2014)

IanCognito said:


> Picked up the OEM bracelet and gotta say it totally changes the look!


Did you get it from their distributors (Tradema) or elsewhere? I want to get one myself, but i dont really feel like paying those prices for one. It would be easier to buy a watch with a bracelet and swap it, except that i couldnt be arsed going through the effort.


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

Time Exposure said:


> Man...
> If I didn't have an obsession with chronographs, that would be a helluva nice 3-hander to have...looks great!





Robotaz said:


> Looks great. Classy.


thanks gentlemen!



vkalia said:


> Did you get it from their distributors (Tradema) or elsewhere? I want to get one myself, but i dont really feel like paying those prices for one. It would be easier to buy a watch with a bracelet and swap it, except that i couldnt be arsed going through the effort.


So along with the above grey dial LE I've ordered a blue dial Terrascope on bracelet. I'm still debating whether or not I'm going to keep the blue dial Terrascope. Let me know if you are interested in purchasing my bracelet & we'll see if we can work something out.


----------



## IanCognito (Aug 29, 2013)

For those that asked, the bracelet on mine is steel and yes, it weighs a lot now. Haha
But like anything else, you get used to it (builds character and muscle tone).

I was lucky to find a fellow WIS on IG who was selling his Terrascope. He bought his on bracelet but immediately swapped it on leather.
I bought the bracelet off him for a fraction of what JR charges. It still had the plastic on it too.


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

IanCognito said:


> For those that asked, the bracelet on mine is steel and yes, it weighs a lot now. Haha
> But like anything else, you get used to it (builds character and muscle tone).
> 
> I was lucky to find a fellow WIS on IG who was selling his Terrascope. He bought his on bracelet but immediately swapped it on leather.
> I bought the bracelet off him for a fraction of what JR charges. It still had the plastic on it too.


What fraction if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## windupp (Sep 21, 2015)

Just a heads up: The Acquascopes on bracelet are down to $912 again (as of 12/17 am).


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

windupp said:


> Just a heads up: The Acquascopes on bracelet are down to $912 again (as of 12/17 am).


Being an Aeroscope Chronograph fanatic, naturally I had to peak at what else might be for sale...
Yup.
My only remaining JR desire: a white dial, tachymetre bezel model Aeroscope Chronograph (seller's photo):








I'm not sold on the white strap though 
You can "thank" me for the out-of-stock status. I followed my gut and grabbed it before I missed my opportunity. Pictures when it arrives...
In the meantime, my "first ordered, second received" has passed the reserve and functions test. 45 hour reserve, and timekeeping (over a 62-hour period) is superb, averaging 1.6 seconds gained per 24 hours.








Something I have to get used to: the coated crystal, when reflecting light, allows the texture of the dial to be seen. The vertical streaks on the dial then look like streaks on the crystal, as if I dragged a moist towel vertically over the glass. I keep wanting to wipe it clean, but there aren't really any streaks! 
I wasn't sure I would like the black DLC between the bezel and outer case, but it flows seamlessly from the black leather band. I love it in person, but I think I would not put it on the bracelet.
Next up: when watch funds are replenished, a brown strap for my grey dial.


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

Personally I love the white strap, especially as I got to wear it this summer. My AquaScope originally shipped with the matching teal, but I swapped it out for the white and now can't take it off  .


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

The white strap is well suited to the Aquascope, and the bezel color makes for nice contrast.
I'm actually thinking of putting the bracelet from my grey dial Aeroscope chrono on the white dial, freeing up the grey dial watch for a brown strap of as-yet-to-be-determined hue (see my other post seeking advice :
https://www.watchuseek.com/forum.php#/forumsite/20758/topics/2686473?page=1
I'm not ruling out white. I'm just not loving it in pictures paired with the white dialed Aeroscope.


----------



## windupp (Sep 21, 2015)

I have an Aquascope question:

Mine came in today and I have mixed feelings about the bezel action, and wondering whether it's in-spec. Reviews of this watch note a certain amount of slop, so it's not unexpected, but it does seem to be riding above the case on a plastic ring or something. There's a tiny bit of wobble, and the there's a bit of play between the ratchet stops.

On the other hand, when I push it back against the ratchet stop, everything lines up perfectly with the bezel indicator, the chapter ring and the dial, so it would seem to be in spec. But I'm wondering if this wobble/play is normal Aquascope among owners, and whether it gets better/worse as you use it. 

I'm on the fence about returning this one. It's very solid and impressive otherwise, but I don't know that I'd get used to this bezel action. To be fair, my Seiko Sumo and Tudor BB both have a bit of slop as well. It's just that the Aquascope has such a substantial bezel -- perhaps it's amplifying the effect. 

Feedback would be much appreciated.

EDIT: Never mind, found a damaged index. It's going back anyway.


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

Pallet Spoon said:


> Personally I love the white strap, especially as I got to wear it this summer. My AquaScope originally shipped with the matching teal, but I swapped it out for the white and now can't take it off  .


Almost everything looks good with white straps but cleaning it is a hassle. So I'm replacing my white rubber with white alligator.


----------



## hrasco185 (Jan 30, 2010)

Ordered another one this time a 1681 with small seconds arrived today DEAD on arrival called and was on hold for twenty minutes and went straight to voicemail after I mad to first in line. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hrasco185 (Jan 30, 2010)

Finally got a rep very nice and apologetic will be returning watch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

Veda said:


> Almost everything looks good with white straps but cleaning it is a hassle. So I'm replacing my white rubber with white alligator.


The JR rubber does not attract dust and garbage. Mine has been a breeze to keep clean. They also have the new rubbergator in white. Might be fun to try that  .


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

Pallet Spoon said:


> The JR rubber does not attract dust and garbage. Mine has been a breeze to keep clean. They also have the new rubbergator in white. Might be fun to try that  .


I'll post a pic when I replaced the strap with the gator.


----------



## jm22 (Jan 25, 2014)

hrasco185 said:


> Ordered another one this time a 1681 with small seconds arrived today DEAD on arrival called and was on hold for twenty minutes and went straight to voicemail after I mad to first in line.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The movement was broken after winding and wearing? I figured that would be difficult to do. I've dropped watches from 4 feet onto concrete and had no movement issues, just broken sapphire. Luckily Ashford seems to have very good customer service


----------



## hrasco185 (Jan 30, 2010)

Wound And never started and yes they have a nice customer service. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

jm22 said:


> The movement was broken after winding and wearing? I figured that would be difficult to do. I've dropped watches from 4 feet onto concrete and had no movement issues, just broken sapphire. Luckily Ashford seems to have very good customer service


Seagulls did that to me. Never the Swiss and Japanese.


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

The third and final JR arrived today:








The case is very different from the other two. In addition to a tachymetre bezel, the color of the titanium case is very grey and has a sandblasted finish, unlike the lighter polished look of the others. I doubt my bracelet with its lighter color and polished bits will be a good match for this case. I'll know better when I get home...
As for the rubber strap, so far I strongly dislike the color but love the material. Looks like I'll be getting two straps when the watch funds begin to be restored after the JR triple blow. I'm thinking black rubber for this one, and the dark brown Barenia leather strap for the grey dial Aeroscope. I'll keep the bracelet for a change of pace.
The legibility of the dial is better on this white dial than the others. I guess it's because of the white dial behind black hands, or maybe the honeycomb texture of the dial? The contrast of the others is not quite as easy to discern for some reason. 
All in all, another keeper (if all goes well with accuracy, power reserve, and chrono functions). Now I can give the JR shopping spree a rest. The retailer, while offering a nice selection at fantastic prices, has no other models that I "can't live without." When the watch funds get built up again, the plan is to get those two JR straps, and save up for a couple watch "spa" treatments for two watches that are due for it next year.
Happy Holidays to my friends who celebrate them, and peace to all!


----------



## nm4710 (Sep 22, 2009)

Time exposure I love your latest Aeroscope. The textured dial is sweet!

NM


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

Borrowed the black Barenia strap from my JR 208 Seconds:








I think it looks better than white, and the contrasting white stitches of the strap match the dial nicely.
The "208" is temporarily on the bracelet from the grey dial watch. And the grey dial will probably borrow the black strap when it "needs" to be in the rotation. At least until I can get the dark brown strap for it...


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Time Exposure said:


> Borrowed the black Barenia strap from my JR 208 Seconds:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a wild bezel. Does it do anything?


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

Robotaz said:


> That's a wild bezel. Does it do anything?


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tachymeter_(watch)


----------



## watch_hor (Nov 11, 2011)

Robotaz said:


> That's a wild bezel. Does it do anything?


Yes, it excels at looking awesome.


----------



## watch_hor (Nov 11, 2011)

Even though I started this thread, I am very proud of myself for my self control in not buying a Jeanrichard. With that said I can't tell you how many times I have had a Terrascope in my Ashford cart (I think it burned an image into my monitor). I congratulate all of you guys on these beautiful timepieces and for the time being I will need to live vicariously through you all. This has shown me that I have reached a new level, one of self control and focus on the game.

Have a great holiday everyone!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Time Exposure said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tachymeter_(watch)


My kids can't ride on it?!?!


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

Robotaz said:


> That's a wild bezel. Does it do anything?


Oh just the most useless bezel decoration there is. Might as well put diamonds :-d


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

Veda said:


> Oh just the most useless bezel decoration there is. Might as well put diamonds :-d


Honestly, the fixed bezel with five minute graduations on it qualifies as completely useless. Maybe if it spun I could take it diving...


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

Time Exposure said:


> Honestly, the fixed bezel with five minute graduations on it qualifies as completely useless. Maybe if it spun I could take it diving...


You mean for timing interviews at the office?


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

watch_hor said:


> Even though I started this thread, I am very proud of myself for my self control in not buying a Jeanrichard. With that said I can't tell you how many times I have had a Terrascope in my Ashford cart (I think it burned an image into my monitor). I congratulate all of you guys on these beautiful timepieces and for the time being I will need to live vicariously through you all. This has shown me that I have reached a new level, one of self control and focus on the game.
> 
> Have a great holiday everyone!


Actually you are better than all of us. Enlightment is so elusively tough to attain.


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

watch_hor said:


> Even though I started this thread, I am very proud of myself for my self control in not buying a Jeanrichard. With that said I can't tell you how many times I have had a Terrascope in my Ashford cart (I think it burned an image into my monitor). I congratulate all of you guys on these beautiful timepieces and for the time being I will need to live vicariously through you all. This has shown me that I have reached a new level, one of self control and focus on the game.
> 
> Have a great holiday everyone!


I've been following this thread daily and checking out Ashford daily for months. Like you, did not pull a trigger. They are beautiful watches and deals have been excellent, but just don't have a need in my collection for another watch unless something super ridiculously bonkers crazy cool (is that a technical criteria ?)

That said, the pics of watches on this thread have been absolutely marvelous. Congratulations to all who took advantage of these deals - beautiful watches at great prices and with very cool case designs. Wishing Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all here and to JeanRichard brand - may it live long and prosper


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

watch_hor said:


> ... I have reached a new level, one of self control and focus on the game.


I, on the other hand, have sunk to a new level, one of insatiable desire and financial resourcefulness. 
Fortunately, my "safety device" kicked in after my third one.
I ran out of money...


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

Time Exposure said:


> I, on the other hand, have sunk to a new level, one of insatiable desire and financial resourcefulness.
> Fortunately, my "safety device" kicked in after my third one.
> I ran out of money...


Um ... yeah. Cheers  .


----------



## erekose (Sep 19, 2011)

One of the reasons I bought these was I able to use my 26mm straps on them.

Here is a 26mm Bob calf on my white Aquascope.

Not a hard fit on 26mm straight bars.


















Sent from my GT-I9295 using Tapatalk


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

Got my hands on my Terrascope yesterday. Love it!


----------



## watchnatic (Oct 8, 2015)

I recalled seeing a fellow member here with a bronze (or was it salmon colored) dial of a 1681 small seconds. I looked up Ashford but there isn't such a model anymore?


----------



## ThatGuyFromUpNorth (Nov 1, 2015)

I like the honeycomb guilloche on the dial.

Jeanrichard is keen to point out that there is "black luminescent material" applied to the hour markers and hands. What color does it glow and is it bright?



Time Exposure said:


> The third and final JR arrived today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

erekose said:


> One of the reasons I bought these was I able to use my 26mm straps on them.


I wonder if I can use this reasoning with the wife?
"Honey, I bought the Ferrari to go with the Ferregamo driving gloves you bought for me!"


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

watchnatic said:


> I recalled seeing a fellow member here with a bronze (or was it salmon colored) dial of a 1681 small seconds. I looked up Ashford but there isn't such a model anymore?


They're gone from Ashford stock and possibly won't return.


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

ThatGuyFromUpNorth said:


> I like the honeycomb guilloche on the dial.
> 
> Jeanrichard is keen to point out that there is "black luminescent material" applied to the hour markers and hands. What color does it glow and is it bright?


Wow! A few seconds under an LED mini flashlight, and there it is!









Sorry the photo isn't better, but for a hand held smartphone in a pitch black room I think it's pretty darn good!
I wouldn't say it is bright but I only "charged" it for half a minute. It looks green to me. 
This is the same watch pictured in your quote above (honeycomb white dial with black markers).


----------



## watchnatic (Oct 8, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> They're gone from Ashford stock and possibly won't return.


oh I see. Thanks. That was really nice looking. If only it's still available....if only.


----------



## erekose (Sep 19, 2011)

Time Exposure said:


> I wonder if I can use this reasoning with the wife?
> "Honey, I bought the Ferrari to go with the Ferregamo driving gloves you bought for me!"


Anything to rationalize another watch purchase 

Sent from my GT-I9295 using Tapatalk


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

garf666 said:


> Got my hands on my Terrascope yesterday. Love it!
> 
> View attachment 6440609


Still very happy with my terrascope, only downside is the lack of micro-adjustment or half-links on the bracelet. I'm sort of between sizes.

could be tempted by an aquascope or aeroscope in the future at the right price.


----------



## rkubosumi (Apr 22, 2015)

Anyone here try putting your JR on a nato? Thinking about getting a 24mm and trying it out, pics are welcome if you have tried


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

rkubosumi said:


> Anyone here try putting your JR on a nato? Thinking about getting a 24mm and trying it out, pics are welcome if you have tried


Here's one from the website:
http://www.jeanrichard.com/collections/aeroscope/black-dial-grey-nato-strap


----------



## axluba (Oct 27, 2011)

hi guys, I've been on the forum for a long time but not posting a lot. I read the 63 previous pages as the JR aquascope BNY mellon boat race has been one of my "I need it" lately. I do have a pretty small wrist and not I'd like to try the 44/46mm of those on it before buying anything (1000$ is pretty big money for me).

So here is my question, would one of you live, by chance around Boston? and agree on show me the beast for me to give it a try on flesh? I pay in beer 

Thanks guys and congrats for your beautiful purchase.


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

Robotaz said:


> Got my $20,900 gold 1681 that was offered for $3,340.
> 
> Chip in the crystal. lol
> 
> ...


Would it cost JR nothing to repair those defects than allowing Ashford to DUMP the brand, I wonder.

Got two within a week, though didn't able to grasp the lowest offers from the site but still rather happy with the transactions.

Couple of issues I notice from the Aeroscaope that 1) the rotor is rather noisy; 2) it stoped once I have some suspicion about it power reserve and 3) even when I set all the hands correctly, the minute hand to runs 1/2 minute slow after awhile, just think that it is due to the gear.

Other than the above, both keep GREAT time, +/- 2s/day in the past week.



















The dial is far more sophisticated than the GP's.


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

I just bought my fourth Aeroscope Chronograph (also couldn't get Black Friday pricing, but close enough to be a good deal). It's like yours without the DLC. It has the black honeycomb dial and black rubber strap, but a sandblasted grey finish that I love (like on a white-dial example I have). 
Try giving yours a full wind by hand (finger/thumb?) like, 40 turns. It should be good for 42 hours plus. 
Not sure how efficient the movement design is. Actually I have read it is the least desirable among good quality chronographs due to its modular design (the chronograph relies completely on the power from the time module, which in this case is a Sellita). I am comforted to know (again from what I've read) that the chronograph module, manufactured by Dubios-Depraz, is of very good quality. Only the modular design (chrono module riveted to time module) is less than desirable.
And yes, it is loud, relatively speaking. It doesn't sound entirely smooth. I think that's just the nature of the beast.


----------



## ilitig8 (Oct 11, 2013)

Veda said:


> Enlightment is so elusively tough to attain.


Are you not Veda?


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

I think those indices are not fixed to the dial non raised but rather as part of the charter ring


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

Haven't spotted any defects with my Terrascope from ashford.

Checked with JR and there are no half links available for the SS bracelet. Bit of a design error as far as I'm concerned. 
Will remove another link and see if i prefer it tight. If that doesn't work I'll have to look for a new strap


----------



## vkalia (Oct 26, 2014)

^^ Ping me if you are getting rid of that bracelet? I also have a brand new blue rubbergator and deployant to trade, if need be.


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

ilitig8 said:


> Are you not Veda?


Yes, proven by reverting and just selling my rosegold Terrascope for a healthy profit. Thank you Ashford! Everyday looking for flaws on watches to sell...


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

vkalia said:


> ^^ Ping me if you are getting rid of that bracelet? I also have a brand new blue rubbergator and deployant to trade, if need be.


will be keeping hold of the bracelet even if i switch on to a different strap


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

a friend of mine try to replace the rubber with leather but unable to remove the spring bar from the rubber strap, any idea why?>


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

seikomatic said:


> a friend of mine try to replace the rubber with leather but unable to remove the spring bar from the rubber strap, any idea why?>


A curved spring bar is awkward to pull/push out of a curved end strap. Add the fact it is a tight fit, and rubber is better suited for grip, it's gonna be hard to get out.


----------



## erekose (Sep 19, 2011)

seikomatic said:


> a friend of mine try to replace the rubber with leather but unable to remove the spring bar from the rubber strap, any idea why?>


Leave them in.
Better to get some spare 26mm and curve them. Worked well for me.

Sent from my GT-I9295 using Tapatalk


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

Time Exposure said:


> A curved spring bar is awkward to pull/push out of a curved end strap. Add the fact it is a tight fit, and rubber is better suited for grip, it's gonna be hard to get out.


+1 The hardest thing to remove from. I found it easier by using a bit of soapy water similar to rubber grips on bike handles.


----------



## doreenth (Dec 4, 2015)

The discount at ashard now for white aquascope with bracelet is $1.2k- pnly 68% discount. Worth to get it? Or shall wait for the next discount? 

I also have my eyes on the DLC terrascope which has the eagle engraved. Are they running out of stock?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

doreenth said:


> The discount at ashard now for white aquascope with bracelet is $1.2k- pnly 68% discount. Worth to get it? Or shall wait for the next discount?
> 
> I also have my eyes on the DLC terrascope which has the eagle engraved. Are they running out of stock?


I was quite surprised to see the new "sale" prices on nearly all of the brands that they carry. Prices are way up this week.

I wouldn't expect them to go back down for some time. And the JR watches don't appear to have stock resupplied when they sell out. Unfortunately, it looks like if they have one that you want, you better get it while you can.


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

Community service message: I just returned white & blue dial Terrascopes on bracelets.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Like the sale prices, this thread just died. 

I saw a gold bezel 1681 that was around $1600 is now up way over $2000. The prices on everything went up. No idea why.


----------



## MorrisDay (Mar 28, 2015)

Thankful for: My JeanRichard Terrascope I purchased for $696 on CyberMonday. Sad about: Not buying the JeanRichard Aquascope Blue/Blue for $757. at the same time.


----------



## watchnatic (Oct 8, 2015)

I guess prices went up because its now "non holiday" sales?

And oh boy, the 1681 small seconds bronze dial came back again. Quite surprised as i was keeping tab on it previously since cyber monday when it was sold out, thinking that once its sold out stock won't replenish.


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

So I should've sold mine for more if the prices have went up. Dang!


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

Maybe a return?


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

...so as I contemplate the name "JeanRichard" I think, "must be French." Then I jog my memory from all those years I took French in school. Jean is John? And Richard is Richard with a different pronunciation? Then I started thinking of nicknames. Jack for John and...oh my...I'm wearing my JackDick watch today...


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Time Exposure said:


> ...so as I contemplate the name "JeanRichard" I think, "must be French." Then I jog my memory from all those years I took French in school. Jean is John? And Richard is Richard with a different pronunciation? Then I started thinking of nicknames. Jack for John and...oh my...I'm wearing my JackDick watch today...


Might want to head on over to the "what are you drinking?" thread.


----------



## doreenth (Dec 4, 2015)

You can still get the terrascope for $1k but not in bracelet. I got mine but still wondering the price went so high.


----------



## doreenth (Dec 4, 2015)

How about the delivery at Ashford? Mine got on few days still no update for tracking number.


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

doreenth said:


> You can still get the terrascope for $1k but not in bracelet. I got mine but still wondering the price went so high.





doreenth said:


> How about the delivery at Ashford? Mine got on few days still no update for tracking number.


I think Ashford is like a lot of retailers. They were making a cash grab during the Sneak Peak/Black Friday/Cyber Monday sales. Ashford did hold prices into December if you asked for it, but come January the deals were off. Getting 80-82% off was simply not going to happen. Negotiations with a sales agent may yield more of a discount from the published price, but not down to the sale prices.
Since one of my ground shipping options took two weeks to arrive (and days to generate a tracking number), I have been requesting 2-day air. My last order a couple weeks ago on a Tuesday got shipped that day and arrived Thursday.
Maybe spring for 2-day air to get it quicker next time? I know that throws off the savings, but not much (unless you're spending very little to begin with).


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I've been watching Ashford closely for years. What they just did with their prices is not consistent with any past holiday sales pricing trend.

Since I first mentioned this observation, I've been looking at cars and other products. Across the board, most businesses are tightening up. Admittedly I was not watching retail prices like I do now back in 2008-2009, but I'm very concerned about this.


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

Robotaz said:


> I've been watching Ashford closely for years. What they just did with their prices is not consistent with any past holiday sales pricing trend.


I know the JR discounts were very steep. But were discounts for other brands higher than usual? I don't think any prices were as low as they were for JR, although I did get a Zenith Stratos for less than I ever expected to pay for a new example with manufacturer's warranty (retailed $9,100, sold $3,995).


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Time Exposure said:


> I know the JR discounts were very steep. But were discounts for other brands higher than usual? I don't think any prices were as low as they were for JR, although I did get a Zenith Stratos for less than I ever expected to pay for a new example with manufacturer's warranty (retailed $9,100, sold $3,995).


Well, JR was just one of many issues that made up the dynamic situation. All brands that I observed, including Zenith, were consistent with the past several years. The bounce back and lower percentage off across the board is unusual.


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

So I no longer have any JR but thought I'd post this as a PSA...I had ordered blue rubbergator & brown barenia straps which I obviously no longer need & will not be purchasing. PM me if interested and I can provide you contact info for my sales rep.


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

IGotId said:


> So I no longer have any JR but thought I'd post this as a PSA...I had ordered blue rubbergator & brown barenia straps which I obviously no longer need & will not be purchasing. PM me if interested and I can provide you contact info for my sales rep.


So why the JR "divestiture?"
I have finally recovered from my hoarding, and decided to sell two of the four Aeroscope chronographs I purchased. Truth be told, I still like them, but think I should scale back. We'll see if they appeal to anyone else...


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

Time Exposure said:


> So why the JR "divestiture?"
> I have finally recovered from my hoarding, and decided to sell two of the four Aeroscope chronographs I purchased. Truth be told, I still like them, but think I should scale back. We'll see if they appeal to anyone else...


They were simply too large & top heavy, even when worn on a strap...

It's the old 3 bears story...the 39mm was too small, the 44 too big. A 42mm would be perfect IMO.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I've got my eye on another. Waiting for it to be on sale and I'm grabbing it.





- barely sent by Tapaturd


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

There have been a few of them for sale. I every now and the feel the itch to open watchrecon


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

Robotaz said:


> I've got my eye on another. Waiting for it to be on sale and I'm grabbing it.
> 
> - barely sent by Tapaturd


What model would that be?


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

Robotaz said:


> I've got my eye on another. Waiting for it to be on sale and I'm grabbing it.
> 
> - barely sent by Tapaturd


 Lol, me too my WUS friend me too. I would actually like to add a 39mm bronze dial also.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Maxy said:


> What model would that be?


A Terrascope


----------



## jamsie (Mar 14, 2010)

I've had my eye on the 1681 DLC with vintage lume as part of the JR Nocturnal line. Seeing Arizona Fine Time and Timeless Lux were authorized dealers added to my interest. So as everyone here noticed a while back thru November and until the end of December Ashford had a huge inventory of JR's..so I purchased the Aeroscope in titanium\DLC at a ridiculous price $786 I think..then cancelled the order before shipping, did it again with a Terrascope with DLC bezel and gold hands/indexes for $768. I really wanted one, though knew I would just flip these (last few months saw me buy & flip a Tag Heuer, Tudor, Breitling and a Glycine..made me feel fuzzy warm seeing I'm not alone with this addiction). Ashford kept mixing up what was on sale from day to day, so it was a matter of just waiting out for the one you wanted to come up at a best price, never seen a site do this before??? 
In the end I picked up an Aquascope form a WUS seller that purchased his from Ashford, really do love this one as a fun high end watch. It's the JeanRichard Aquascope Hokusai DLC nocturnal or murdered out as I like to call it. I'm taking it with me to Sint Maarten next month and will be checking out a JR AD there on the island. Couple of pics....still wonder if I want the 1681 DLC???


----------



## poloturbo (Jan 4, 2015)

After 2 months traded it for something else than a watch to a friend.Like the case/look/weight
Didn't like the +9sec accuracy. The fixed bezel and low WR rating and strap I couldn't truly get the exact fitment. Farewell JR.


----------



## rkubosumi (Apr 22, 2015)

Now that this thread has been revived, I was wondering if anyone knows of other watches with similar bracelets to JR with on par finishing?


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

rkubosumi said:


> Now that this thread has been revived, I was wondering if anyone knows of other watches with similar bracelets to JR with on par finishing?


I have read others say JR is on par with the likes of Tudor and TAG Heuer, but not specifically the bracelet. Mine reminds me of my Zenith bracelet, but the JR bracelet is faceted and polished in such a way that it captures light like a Rolex Jubilee bracelet.
Edit: Come to think of it, the JR bracelet reminds me of how the faceted bracelet of my (former) AP Royal Oak would pick up the light and make it dance.
Hopefully others will chime in.
I will say I am a big fan of the JR bracelet. It is leagues more comfortable than their deployant/strap, which I found annoying and most uncomfortable when resting my arm on a desk.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Maxy said:


> What model would that be?


This one. Got the last one.

I'm ordering the ostrich strap that comes on the other bronze model. I was worried the markers would be matte black, but they are not. They look great.

As usual, it's a gorgeous watch that's far beyond the prices we're paying in quality.


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

Robotaz said:


> This one. Got the last one.
> 
> I'm ordering the ostrich strap that comes on the other bronze model. I was worried the markers would be matte black, but they are not. They look great.
> 
> As usual, it's a gorgeous watch that's far beyond the prices we're paying in quality.


That looks great! My bronze ostrich strap has patina'ed a little and darkened. You may want to consider the black ostrich to go with that one .... I have the black on my Golden Eagle now and it really is very nice.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Pallet Spoon said:


> That looks great! My bronze ostrich strap has patina'ed a little and darkened. You may want to consider the black ostrich to go with that one .... I have the black on my Golden Eagle now and it really is very nice.


I love the bronze ostrich. Definitely going to try it. Ordered it today in fact. Price went up to $150 this year.

If it doesn't work, might do the black.


----------



## WatchingYou77 (Jan 31, 2016)

Just picked up a textured white dialed terrascope with black rubber strap. 

Will post pics when I receive it.

How is everybody's watch holding up since purchase?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

WatchingYou77 said:


> Just picked up a textured white dialed terrascope with black rubber strap.
> 
> Will post pics when I receive it.
> 
> How is everybody's watch holding up since purchase?


Congrats on the Terrascope!

I have a Terrascope and a 1681 and they are as gorgeous as when I first bought them. I think you're going to be surprised by how nice yours is.


----------



## WatchingYou77 (Jan 31, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> Congrats on the Terrascope!
> 
> I have a Terrascope and a 1681 and they are as gorgeous as when I first bought them. I think you're going to be surprised by how nice yours is.


Pretty stoked and good to hear! The prices are unreal for the quality from what I can tell, but I was confused by some posters claiming scratched cases, that these were factory seconds, etc.

Below is the guy I snagged... I was between the bone white dial, the stamped white, and the silver/grey, but went with the stamped given it has some panache to it and contrasts well with the brushed case and the black band.

However, getting the bracelet for 100 dollars more on the white dial is super tempting.

I was also looking at picking up an Aeroscope green dial, but may wait to see how the 44mm looks on the wrist.

(Not my photo)


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

^^^ That's really nice! There are lots of OEM straps that you can buy if that rubber doesn't appeal. I changed my rubber strap out for ostrich.


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Alas, the life of a WIS...ordered the Aquascope white dial with blue hands and bezel yesterday, but yet today have been strongly considering adding a Terrascope to the order. It's a sickness I tell ya!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I ordered a 1681 Ronde small seconds today. Third JR, second 1681.


----------



## WatchingYou77 (Jan 31, 2016)

tsteph12 said:


> Alas, the life of a WIS...ordered the Aquascope white dial with blue hands and bezel yesterday, but yet today have been strongly considering adding a Terrascope to the order. It's a sickness I tell ya!


The blue bezel aquascope is an awesome looking watch... I was super close to pulling the trigger on that model as well. Post photos when you receive it!

I have to agree on the WIS sickness/addiction. There are just too many great options out there!


----------



## vkalia (Oct 26, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> I ordered a 1681 Ronde small seconds today. Third JR, second 1681.


Dude, leave some for others!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

vkalia said:


> Dude, leave some for others!


For some reason, I never really noticed the Ronde. I was smitten with the regular 1681 and never paid much attention.

Well, I've been looking for a black dress watch and this one out of the blue presented itself as a "must have". Very excited to receive it.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Stupid Tapatalk is not letting me edit so to add:

White lacquer dial. Actually has lumed hands and markers. In-house JR1050. 41mm and less than 11mm thick. Real alligator with a simple buckle, which I like. Really clean, legible, symmetric. I even like the deep date window. It adds a little zing to the clean and structured look.


----------



## vkalia (Oct 26, 2014)

^^ That's a nice looking watch!


----------



## WatchingYou77 (Jan 31, 2016)

Had to look that bad boy up... looks great!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks, guys. I agree. It's subtle and slips under the radar.


----------



## swissmade12406 (Feb 14, 2014)

JR's are among my favorite watches. Great fit and finish with a look and style all their own. Extremely Versatile on leather or Bracelet.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

swissmade12406 said:


> JR's are among my favorite watches. Great fit and finish with a look and style all their own. Extremely Versatile on leather or Bracelet.


Same here. I've become a big fan. I'd like to see AD pricing lower to generate more interest, but they are great watches.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Robotaz said:


> Same here. I've become a big fan. I'd like to see AD pricing lower to generate more interest, but they are great watches.


+1 here. It is unbeatable for the price. First of all, unique designs, something that I really love. On top of that, great quality at GM pricing is a no brainer. After all, their parent company is GP, that has to count for something. They are kind of a Tudor but I'm frowning upon myself for writing that and the Swiss goblins will haunt me while I sleep tonight lol.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

colgex said:


> +1 here. It is unbeatable for the price. First of all, unique designs, something that I really love. On top of that, great quality at GM pricing is a no brainer. After all, their parent company is GP, that has to count for something. They are kind of a Tudor but I'm frowning upon myself for writing that and the Swiss goblins will haunt me while I sleep tonight lol.


GP is a big jump up over Rolex. I'd way rather own a little brother of GP. When you get into the 1681's with in-house movements, it's a tough comparison.


----------



## seidman (Apr 7, 2016)

I may be a little late but just found this thread after independently cultivating the desire to own a Terrascope. I saw them advertised last year and have owned older model Jeanrichards bought at drastically reduced prices before and always found them to be a relatively superb value compared to the more mainstream offerings. I didn't really know where the brand was going until the Terrescope caught my eye, I have owned several Anonimos and like the cushion style case. I almost pulled the trigger at full retail at Tourneau but ultimately found a Terrascope on World of Watches at a decent price but nowhere near the subsequent Ashford prices. I was really happy though with the purchase because it was such a heck of a value even for a few more hundred. When Ashord came out with even sweeter deals I picked up another Terrescope and a gorgeous older model Aquascope chrono on black Friday which was just a sick deal. I ended up flipping my Terrescopes to get another watch and have been pretty content until recently when I got the urge to pick up another Terrescope so back to Ashford and after two weeks of putting various models in and out of my basket and finally working a deal with a phone rep to honor a past deal, another Terrascope was on the way. I then found this thread and have been reading through it the last few days. 

My terrescope arrived today and the original thrill from the first time I bought one came back, there is just so much to appreciate about the workmanship and overall value. It seems like the thread has two camps, the smitten JR owners and everyone else who doesn't see the value. All I can say is I have owned over a 100 watches, mostly a grand or higher with many higher end watches and the JR is the piece to beat value wise, Eterna, Oris, Alpina and the others mentioned aren't on this level, some are close generally speaking but not quite as good or relevant. In fact, there isn't a Tag under $3,500 I would consider over a Terrascope.......JR just oozes the GP pedigree as Tudor does to Rolex, with JR you are getting an amazingly finished watch with excellent lume, a quality variety of straps and/or well made bracelet, the right amount of AR coating on the crystal to give it some pop, good lume, foward thinking design and a step up SW300 movement. Unlike other speculations, JR isn't going anywhere folks, they get good press and a have Basel presence, recently they updated the Terrescope line with a GMT version. If the likes of Armand Nicolet and Maurice Lacroix can hang around with no U.S traction for years, believe me, JR who is in the states in Tourneau and sells well in Europe with decent ambassadorship is a brand arguably in the mix. JR is is no joke, they are for the watch enthusiast in the "know", have yet to see one in the wild except on my own wrist, not a bad feeling.


----------



## watch_hor (Nov 11, 2011)

Just a heads up retailmenot.com has a coupon code for a black dial aquascope for 799.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchingYou77 (Jan 31, 2016)

seidman said:


> I may be a little late but just found this thread after independently cultivating the desire to own a Terrascope. I saw them advertised last year and have owned older model Jeanrichards bought at drastically reduced prices before and always found them to be a relatively superb value compared to the more mainstream offerings. I didn't really know where the brand was going until the Terrescope caught my eye, I have owned several Anonimos and like the cushion style case. I almost pulled the trigger at full retail at Tourneau but ultimately found a Terrascope on World of Watches at a decent price but nowhere near the subsequent Ashford prices. I was really happy though with the purchase because it was such a heck of a value even for a few more hundred. When Ashord came out with even sweeter deals I picked up another Terrescope and a gorgeous older model Aquascope chrono on black Friday which was just a sick deal. I ended up flipping my Terrescopes to get another watch and have been pretty content until recently when I got the urge to pick up another Terrescope so back to Ashford and after two weeks of putting various models in and out of my basket and finally working a deal with a phone rep to honor a past deal, another Terrascope was on the way. I then found this thread and have been reading through it the last few days.
> 
> My terrescope arrived today and the original thrill from the first time I bought one came back, there is just so much to appreciate about the workmanship and overall value. It seems like the thread has two camps, the smitten JR owners and everyone else who doesn't see the value. All I can say is I have owned over a 100 watches, mostly a grand or higher with many higher end watches and the JR is the piece to beat value wise, Eterna, Oris, Alpina and the others mentioned aren't on this level, some are close generally speaking but not quite as good or relevant. In fact, there isn't a Tag under $3,500 I would consider over a Terrascope.......JR just oozes the GP pedigree as Tudor does to Rolex, with JR you are getting an amazingly finished watch with excellent lume, a quality variety of straps and/or well made bracelet, the right amount of AR coating on the crystal to give it some pop, good lume, foward thinking design and a step up SW300 movement. Unlike other speculations, JR isn't going anywhere folks, they get good press and a have Basel presence, recently they updated the Terrescope line with a GMT version. If the likes of Armand Nicolet and Maurice Lacroix can hang around with no U.S traction for years, believe me, JR who is in the states in Tourneau and sells well in Europe with decent ambassadorship is a brand arguably in the mix. JR is is no joke, they are for the watch enthusiast in the "know", have yet to see one in the wild except on my own wrist, not a bad feeling.


Thanks for the post and glad you love the watch. I am even more stoked to receive mine now!

Stick around the forums and you will find many more great watches to enjoy.


----------



## seidman (Apr 7, 2016)

WatchingYou77 said:


> Thanks for the post and glad you love the watch. I am even more stoked to receive mine now!
> 
> Stick around the forums and you will find many more great watches to enjoy.


Thank you!


----------



## swissmade12406 (Feb 14, 2014)

For fit and finish, lume, and wrist presence JR really has no competition at 70% off retail. 
Most detractors here have never seen the watches in the steel or are simply biased for one reason or another. Just my opinion. Here are a few pics of the favorites in my current collection. Enjoy
































Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## justinkelley (Jul 8, 2015)

The 39mm is not too feminine for those saying it. Mine doesn't get too much wear though - would definitely sell it.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Those of you with multiple models, I have a question. Does the Aeroscope/Aquascope models with black numbers/indices look as bright as their white counterparts? I've seen the black version in person but I'm wondering about the white, if it is brighter or has better readability than the black.


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

colgex said:


> Those of you with multiple models, I have a question. Does the Aeroscope/Aquascope models with black numbers/indices look as bright as their white counterparts? I've seen the black version in person but I'm wondering about the white, if it is brighter or has better readability than the black.


In the light, same.
In the dark, white was brighter than black when charged, but both are weak (in my opinion).
(Based on non-scientific, uncontrolled personal experiments on my Aeroscope chronos. YMMV).


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Time Exposure said:


> In the light, same.
> In the dark, white was brighter than black when charged, but both are weak (in my opinion).
> (Based on non-scientific, uncontrolled personal experiments on my Aeroscope chronos. YMMV).


Time Exposure, much appreciated response, thanks!

What about walking outside during the night when it is not pitch black? I find that this is very tricky with some watches, especially with the Aeroscope. Was the white version better too in this kind of like walking down the street at night scenario?


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

colgex said:


> Time Exposure, much appreciated response, thanks!
> 
> What about walking outside during the night when it is not pitch black? I find that this is very tricky with some watches, especially with the Aeroscope. Was the white version better too in this kind of like walking down the street at night scenario?


When there's not much light, and the luminous is not charged, I personally find it easier to read black hands against a white or light dial, whether it's a JR Aeroscope or Rolex Explorer II Polar or any other brand/model.


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Anyone here own the white dial three hand Aeroscope? The other JR models seem much more popular, but to me, the Aeroscope looks so unique.


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Well, went ahead and purchased the white Aeroscope. Very pleased and dial is absolutely stunning in person. Took it off the rubber strap and will remain on this Miltac.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

tsteph12 said:


> Well, went ahead and purchased the white Aeroscope. Very pleased and dial is absolutely stunning in person. Took it off the rubber strap and will remain on this Miltac.
> 
> View attachment 7901722


Very nice!
But looks like no lume?


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

The dial markers and hands are coated with black Superluminova and glow light green in dark. Tried to capture it with the limited abilities of my phone camera.


----------



## defyextreme (Apr 18, 2013)

can anyone, please, tell me the accuracy of their Aquascope, by any chance?
got a Hokusai and runs +12-13 sec/day consistently (I may not be able to leave with that), but I also have another Aquascope which only goes -2sec/day...I also had a JR Sebring, same engine very accurate (was the original ETA, though inside, not SW).

I know they have the dreaded SW200 (JR60) rated to +/-12sec, but can there be that much difference? just curious what yours are getting, because I can still return it or swap...
In other words, a few of you get this 12sec/day, or many get better numbers?

thanks a lot!


----------



## cadeallaw (Jun 5, 2014)

Nice looking watches... rather imressed


----------



## justinkelley (Jul 8, 2015)

Put a new strap on mine recently:









Justin Kelley
Instagram: @jm_kelley


----------



## joep2k (Feb 10, 2016)

My SKX013. Wish I bought it before getting the SARB017, which I no longer wear, as it suits my style and wrist (just <6") much better.


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

joep2k said:


> My SKX013. Wish I bought it before getting the SARB017, which I no longer wear, as it suits my style and wrist (just <6") much better.
> View attachment 7910554


There is so much Seiko worship on WUS (which, to be fair, does stand for Worship Unto Seiko), that Seiko watches are now creeping into threads about other brands! When will it end?!?!?


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

I shared this the other day in the Affordables/Heads Up thread, but now that I'm a (very) proud member of the JeanRichard Aquascope club, thought I post here, too! Just can't get this thing off my wrist, I like it that much! I'm not certain how much more I would have actually paid (although, I feel it's WORTH quite more), but an undeniable bargain for the $594.15 it net out to me for from Ashford after last weeks $699 coupon code offer and Ebates cash back! I'm also really at a loss for finding any flaw in the watch, either (and usually, I'll find something...no matter how minute). Lume is equal to, if not better, than say my Oris Divers Date. Time keeping accuracy has been great (not that I've timed it too closely, but I'd guesstimate +4-6/day). And that brushed dial!!! It makes the watch look as if it was all made from one solid chunk o' steel! If I had to pick on one thing (and a few others may have mentioned it already), it would be that the bezel action could be a little "snappier" (for lack of a better word). It's not that it's too loose, or has play; I just prefer that the "clicks" be more defined. Again, I'm clutching at straws here! On another note, after reading through this ENTIRE thread, what really surprised me is that nobody has made any mention of the clasp! It's beauty is in it's simplicity! In similar fashion to the Bader Clasps, the "long" side of the strap folds UNDER the clasp; so there's no need for cutting and no need for strap keepers! In glancing over the Girard Perregaux website, it appears that their rubber strapped watches use as similar (if not identical) clasp! Pretty cool that they shared this with their "little brother". Yup, I think this one might stick around for a while!


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

dumberdrummer said:


> I shared this the other day in the Affordables/Heads Up thread, but now that I'm a (very) proud member of the JeanRichard Aquascope club, thought I post here, too! Just can't get this thing off my wrist, I like it that much! I'm not certain how much more I would have actually paid (although, I feel it's WORTH quite more), but an undeniable bargain for the $594.15 it net out to me for from Ashford after last weeks $699 coupon code offer and Ebates cash back! I'm also really at a loss for finding any flaw in the watch, either (and usually, I'll find something...no matter how minute). Lume is equal to, if not better, than say my Oris Divers Date. Time keeping accuracy has been great (not that I've timed it too closely, but I'd guesstimate +4-6/day). And that brushed dial!!! It makes the watch look as if it was all made from one solid chunk o' steel! If I had to pick on one thing (and a few others may have mentioned it already), it would be that the bezel action could be a little "snappier" (for lack of a better word). It's not that it's too loose, or has play; I just prefer that the "clicks" be more defined. Again, I'm clutching at straws here! On another note, after reading through this ENTIRE thread, what really surprised me is that nobody has made any mention of the clasp! It's beauty is in it's simplicity! In similar fashion to the Bader Clasps, the "long" side of the strap folds UNDER the clasp; so there's no need for cutting and no need for strap keepers! In glancing over the Girard Perregaux website, it appears that their rubber strapped watches use as similar (if not identical) clasp! Pretty cool that they shared this with their "little brother". Yup, I think this one might stick around for a while!


Just got the same watch from the Ashford sale. So far I love it, can't stop staring at it, always a good sign! My bezel is nicely tight but as you say the clicks are not well-defined, though it doesn't bother me.

There's one for sale on watchrecon where pics show its lighter side...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fsot-bnib-jeanrichard-aquascope-rubber-deployant-$900-3220658.html


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Not sure if this has been mentioned but the (rubber) strap is fairly short--fits my 7" wrist perfectly but not sure it could fit an 8" wrist.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Sean779 said:


> Not sure if this has been mentioned but the (rubber) strap is fairly short--fits my 7" wrist perfectly but not sure it could fit an 8" wrist.


All of their straps are short. I have 7.5" and have 1-2 holes left depending on temp and other factors. They all seem to be the same length though.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> All of their straps are short. I have 7.5" and have 1-2 holes left depending on temp and other factors. They all seem to be the same length though.


Likewise. 7.5" wrist and 2 holes remaining.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Sean779 said:


> Just got the same watch from the Ashford sale. So far I love it, can't stop staring at it, always a good sign! My bezel is nicely tight but as you say the clicks are not well-defined, though it doesn't bother me.
> 
> There's one for sale on watchrecon where pics show its lighter side...
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fsot-bnib-jeanrichard-aquascope-rubber-deployant-$900-3220658.html


Far better photographic skillz than mine, lol!


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

For $594, I almost pulled the trigger on this one too, if it wasnt for my lust for the white face/blue bezel one, I hope they will do a sale for it at some point too.


----------



## WatchingYou77 (Jan 31, 2016)

Wearing my Terrascope today and still loving it! My wrist is 7 inches flat and I have 3 holes left.

These are really great buys if you can time it right on Ashford.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

My second Terrascope just arrived and I'm tickled.


----------



## GX9901 (May 13, 2009)

My pair of JeanRichards. I love them.


----------



## boonh (Oct 29, 2014)

1681 as my daily watch.


----------



## swissmade12406 (Feb 14, 2014)

Just ordered a 1681 Central seconds for less than $1000. An incredible value for a JR1000 in house movement. 44mm white dial on white Rubber Gator strap. Pics as soon as she arrives!


----------



## watch_hor (Nov 11, 2011)

RogerP said:


> My second Terrascope just arrived and I'm tickled.


Been eyeing that model up for a long time now. Thoughts? More pics please including a wrist shot if you could.

Congrats, its really a stunning piece.


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

I am very tempted to buy this. Someone please talk me out of it.









For under a $1000 you get a beautiful lacquer dial and an in-house movement. The detractors for me are...well if I am honest the brand. It isn't well-known and the name kind of remind me of Jacque Lemans.

Another detractor for me is the movement. Why should the central seconds version of this watch be slimmer than the small seconds?


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

watch_hor said:


> Been eyeing that model up for a long time now. Thoughts? More pics please including a wrist shot if you could.
> 
> Congrats, its really a stunning piece.


Here you go. Initial impressions are consistent with my first Terrascope - excellent case work, a very beautiful and legible dial and solid accuracy out of the box (+4-5 sec per day). I'd add that the quality of the strap on this piece really blew me away.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Rivarama said:


> I am very tempted to buy this. Someone please talk me out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I Love JR, I have 3. This design underwhelms IMO when compared to their other bold designs. It is very safe and bland design IMO, just a round bezel ring with no harmony with the rest of the case and that's about it. Other's have pulled it off like Victorinox on a $800 watch. The JR obviously has an in-house and that counts for something depending on the person you talk to. The dial and the hands are very nice, I've seen them in person and at the price point it may seem like a good value but I just don't like it. I wrote more about it here What do you guys think about this design?










Click this bar to view the original image of 900x900px.










vs. 









Click this bar to view the original image of 768x1024px.


----------



## watch_hor (Nov 11, 2011)

RogerP said:


> Here you go. Initial impressions are consistent with my first Terrascope - excellent case work, a very beautiful and legible dial and solid accuracy out of the box (+4-5 sec per day). I'd add that the quality of the strap on this piece really blew me away.


Simply stunning, many thanks for accommodating my request. Wear it in good health.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

colgex said:


> I Love JR, I have 3. This design underwhelms IMO when compared to their other bold designs. It is very safe and bland design IMO, just a round bezel ring with no harmony with the rest of the case and that's about it. Other's have pulled it off like Victorinox on a $800 watch. The JR obviously has an in-house and that counts for something depending on the person you talk to. The dial and the hands are very nice, I've seen them in person and at the price point it may seem like a good value but I just don't like it. I wrote more about it here What do you guys think about this design?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For me the other ones are way too big. What's funny to me is that those two watches have very different cases to my eye. The JR has a noticeable taper from the top to the bottom of the case. The Vic has a much more subtle transition from the case to the lugs. I do admit that the design is simple. I could find a ton watches for $100-$60k that pull off this design. This is one of my favorite watches but I don't want to spend $18k.


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

I like it a bunch - it looks every bit the classic understated dress watch to me. As for brand being a detractor, well this isn't a brand you buy to impress others on how much you spent, it's a brand you buy to impress yourself with strong aesthetics, excellent fit and finish and excellent value for money.


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

I went for it. I am a sucker for a lacquered dial. I have my fingers crossed that it will be a keeper.


----------



## shugga (Jun 1, 2016)

Hi all i was browsing the Ashford JR watches and was somehow led to this site. I must say i love ALL your JR watches!!! 
Can someone tell me if i have a 5.5" wrist will the band (rubber) fit? My other watches are unfortunately rather big for my wrist the strap is very loose, i'd really like to get one that nicely fits my wrist..:roll:


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

shugga said:


> Hi all i was browsing the Ashford JR watches and was somehow led to this site. I must say i love ALL your JR watches!!!
> Can someone tell me if i have a 5.5" wrist will the band (rubber) fit? My other watches are unfortunately rather big for my wrist the strap is very loose, i'd really like to get one that nicely fits my wrist..:roll:


the JR rubber straps are pretty accommodating to smaller wrists, but I don't think you'd get a snug fit below 6"-6.25".


----------



## shugga (Jun 1, 2016)

Sean779 said:


> the JR rubber straps are pretty accommodating to smaller wrists, but I don't think you'd get a snug fit below 6"-6.25".


thank you dear Jean that puts my doubt to rest.
6" is good enough for me i guess!!!! b-);-)
Also Ashford says they can punch extra holes on the strap:think:
very tempting watches... i can't work i'm looking at the nice watches all day :roll:


----------



## shugga (Jun 1, 2016)

shugga said:


> thank you dear Jean that puts my doubt to rest.
> 6" is good enough for me i guess!!!! b-);-)
> Also Ashford says they can punch extra holes on the strap:think:
> very tempting watches... i can't work i'm looking at the nice watches all day :roll:


sorry Sean obviously i like JR so much i read everything "Jean" lol...


----------



## swissmade12406 (Feb 14, 2014)

Just received my 1681 Central seconds from Ashford and very impressed as always with the fit and finish of the case and dial. The Rubber Gator strap is surprisingly soft and supple. 
The watch is keeping great time out of the box only gaining 3-4 seconds per day. 
The only issue/concern to mention is in the winding. I would have assumed the JR1000 would wind smooth as butter, but this is not the case. Hard to explain, but when winding the crown seems almost stuck and then with extra pressure turns freely. This repeats with each wind. This is very surprising and very unlike any of my other JR's. One more concern is that the watch when wound approximately 40 turns comes to a hard stop much like a hand wind movement. Just curious to hear of anyone elses experience with the 1681. Phillip


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

swissmade12406 said:


> Just received my 1681 Central seconds from Ashford and very impressed as always with the fit and finish of the case and dial. The Rubber Gator strap is surprisingly soft and supple.
> The watch is keeping great time out of the box only gaining 3-4 seconds per day.
> The only issue/concern to mention is in the winding. I would have assumed the JR1000 would wind smooth as butter, but this is not the case. Hard to explain, but when winding the crown seems almost stuck and then with extra pressure turns freely. This repeats with each wind. This is very surprising and very unlike any of my other JR's. One more concern is that the watch when wound approximately 40 turns comes to a hard stop much like a hand wind movement. Just curious to hear of anyone elses experience with the 1681. Phillip


I'm not sure if this matters or not but I know that movement only winds in one direction. Maybe totally unrelated but I thought it was worth mentioning.


----------



## swissmade12406 (Feb 14, 2014)

Yes winding clockwise as one normally would

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

I should have mine Tuesday. I got the Ronde Small Seconds but it's the same JR1000 base caliber. I will let you know how it feels.


----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)

I had never known anything about Jean Richard but when they popped up at the Christmas sales I picked up a nice assortment. I only wear the one pictured on my wrist but I am very pleased with everything about the watch. It is very accurate, winding is smooth and the strap is great. For being 18k gold the case is still mark free and I personally love the platinum colored dial. My only wish is that it had the nine o'clock subdial instead of central second. It is one of my work watches and gets worn a couple of times a month. I really like the Terrascope Racing Metro 92 Limited Edition (130) and have come close to breaking it out on numerous occasions but have yet to succumb. I see they have them right now for $799 and I'm really tempted to pick up one on leather. I am not a rugby nor Metro Racing 92 fan but I love the light blue color on the black dial.

I've never sold any of my watches and could probably make my Jean Richard's work as a complete rotation with the selection I ended up with. The stainless bracelet's are high quality as are the leather. In my opinion, a very well built watch that is comfortable to wear and a good purchase. I highly recommend them and love my 1681.


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

Beautiful watches...I am amazed that with no knowledge you bought five of them in one outing.


----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)

Rivarama said:


> Beautiful watches...I am amazed that with no knowledge you bought five of them in one outing.


Thank you and I did do my research thoroughly before buying them and found nothing but positives. The six were purchased over about a one month period as I became more impressed with each watch I received. They staggered the discounts so it was just a matter of waiting for the ones I wanted to go on sale. Jean Richard may not have the name recognition but make beautiful watches at a great value in my opinion.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

swissmade12406 said:


> Just received my 1681 Central seconds from Ashford and very impressed as always with the fit and finish of the case and dial. The Rubber Gator strap is surprisingly soft and supple.
> The watch is keeping great time out of the box only gaining 3-4 seconds per day.
> The only issue/concern to mention is in the winding. I would have assumed the JR1000 would wind smooth as butter, but this is not the case. Hard to explain, but when winding the crown seems almost stuck and then with extra pressure turns freely. This repeats with each wind. This is very surprising and very unlike any of my other JR's. One more concern is that the watch when wound approximately 40 turns comes to a hard stop much like a hand wind movement. Just curious to hear of anyone elses experience with the 1681. Phillip


These have gaskets for high WR without screwing down. Take that into consideration. I did have one I had to return. I think they sit without moving and develop a tendency towards high static friction.


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

mmarc77 said:


> Thank you and I did do my research thoroughly before buying them and found nothing but positives. The six were purchased over about a one month period as I became more impressed with each watch I received. They staggered the discounts so it was just a matter of waiting for the ones I wanted to go on sale. Jean Richard may not have the name recognition but make beautiful watches at a great value in my opinion.


That makes more sense. I am excited to get my 1681...it appears to be a ton of watch for the money.


----------



## windupp (Sep 21, 2015)

swissmade12406 said:


> Just received my 1681 Central seconds from Ashford and very impressed as always with the fit and finish of the case and dial. The Rubber Gator strap is surprisingly soft and supple.
> The watch is keeping great time out of the box only gaining 3-4 seconds per day.
> The only issue/concern to mention is in the winding. I would have assumed the JR1000 would wind smooth as butter, but this is not the case. Hard to explain, but when winding the crown seems almost stuck and then with extra pressure turns freely. This repeats with each wind. This is very surprising and very unlike any of my other JR's. One more concern is that the watch when wound approximately 40 turns comes to a hard stop much like a hand wind movement. Just curious to hear of anyone elses experience with the 1681. Phillip


Mine doesn't exactly wind smoothly, but there's no "catch" like that, or undue effort needed. It just has a certain, consistent grinding quality. It's actually a bit like my Chinese and Russian watches, hmmmmmm. Overall, the movement has performed flawlessly.


----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)

That's interesting as we have the exact same watch and mine winds very smoothly and buttery like. I would say send it in for service but I have not had the best luck with Ashford service. One watch was lost and one that had only been worn a few times came back with the case all scratched up. Both were Armand Nicolet's.


----------



## swissmade12406 (Feb 14, 2014)

Mine does not really catch, just seems to have a certain resistance at the first part of the turn that dissipates near the end and then returns when you wind another revolution. Just curious, but have you fully wound your watch and found a full stop at about 40 turns? 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)

swissmade12406 said:


> Mine does not really catch, just seems to have a certain resistance at the first part of the turn that dissipates near the end and then returns when you wind another revolution. Just curious, but have you fully wound your watch and found a full stop at about 40 turns?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


No I have not fully wound the watch ever. I just wind it twenty times or so and then wear it. It truly has little resistance and is smooth from start to finish.


----------



## okcmco (Jan 7, 2016)

Last DEC, another online retailer (maybe Ashford?) had these for some stupid discounts. I pulled the trigger a tad too late. They were out of stock


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## swissmade12406 (Feb 14, 2014)

Ashfords customer service has replied and will have no issues with a return/exchange on the watch. I suppose they agreed that the watch may indeed have an issue. 
Will update once the replacement watch has been received. I asked that Ashford please QC the watch prior to shipment.


----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)

swissmade12406 said:


> Ashfords customer service has replied and will have no issues with a return/exchange on the watch. I suppose they agreed that the watch may indeed have an issue.
> Will update once the replacement watch has been received. I asked that Ashford please QC the watch prior to shipment.


That is great news and a great start from Ashford. Please let us know how it works out.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Guys, Ashford will always make it right if you're reasonable. Hang in there.


----------



## swissmade12406 (Feb 14, 2014)

I have purchased 7 to 10 watches from Ashford and the customer service is exceptional. Ashford has taken the Gray market to another level and is setting the standard for other dealers


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

I've never had an issue with Ashford but I sent my Terrascope because my ratchet wheel looked like it had oxidation (less than a year old purchase). The cleaned it, not replaced it. I still see faint spots but that's not a big deal. The questionable part was that they refinished the watch and they brushed out two spots there the bezel brushed top had a scratch. From afar, it looks neat but if you take a closer look, the brushing is dissimilar to the rest of the bezel. I was just a little bothered by the fact that they refinished the watch without even asking me since the issue was with the wheel not with the finish.


----------



## AllThingsWatches (Apr 7, 2006)

This one and the 1681s in general I feel get overlooked because the aquascopes, terascopes, etc are most popular. 

I have been looking at this one for a very long time. I own many rose gold pieces and gravitate towards brown/cream tones. With an in house and the unique playing I had to get it. 

For the money this is an unreal purchase IMO. Watches that cost many times more in my collection have taken a back seat now. I have a few straps coming but it will remain on this very comfortable rubber for a bit. 

Pictures don't do this justice because every pic online makes this watch look darker or lighter. Even my picture doesn't capture the true color.


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

Mine came in last night...I really like it.









The unidirectional winding is interesting...the rotor really spins in this thing. The quality is really nice IMO. The only other lacquer dial watches I have much experience with are a VC and PP and the level of gloss on those dials is quite a bit higher though one was blue and the other cream so maybe the pure white of the Jeanrichard makes a difference.

I really want to do a comparison with my Eterna Vaughn because they are both simple dress watches with in-house calibers with laughable retail prices.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

^^^ I have that 1681 Ronde and your pic doesn't do it justice. It's a gorgeous little dress watch. In more ways than not it's perfect.


----------



## WatchingYou77 (Jan 31, 2016)

Checking in with all JR owners..!! How is the accuracy of your watch since purchase?

I have not checked mine, but was thinking about it today given I have only worn it a couple of times.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Depends on whether its Sellita or in-house. I have two 1681 that are incredible. I have to Terrascopes with Sellita that will end up -10-15 spd if I don't run them on the wonder the night before I wear them. Sellita sucks. They're tolerable if you wear the watch a lot, but for constant rotators like me, junk.

I still love my Terrascopes though.


----------



## boonh (Oct 29, 2014)

-1 to -2 sec/day on my 1681, super accurate!


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

My 1681 is +3 seconds a day. It's a GP caliber 4000 but with a different rotor a slightly different bridge design...the finish quality on the movement is the same and I don't expect that the GP branded movements get anymore fine tuning.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Rivarama said:


> My 1681 is +3 seconds a day. It's a GP caliber 4000 but with a different rotor a slightly different bridge design...the finish quality on the movement is the same and I don't expect that the GP branded movements get anymore fine tuning.


They look the same, but we still don't know similarities and differences. I doubt we ever will.

I do feel that we can say they're very close. Maybe regulation differs, but who knows?


----------



## WatchingYou77 (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks guys. My Terrascope seems about +5-6 off per day, although I have not monitored it too closely yet. Acceptable, but not great as Robotaz mentions. The watch looks great though so it makes up for it 

It sounds like the 1681 is pretty good!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

WatchingYou77 said:


> Thanks guys. My Terrascope seems about +5-6 off per day, although I have not monitored it too closely yet. Acceptable, but not great as Robotaz mentions. The watch looks great though so it makes up for it
> 
> It sounds like the 1681 is pretty good!


Your Terrascope is running a Sellita. 5-6 s/d is great!


----------



## watch_hor (Nov 11, 2011)

Believe me when I say it took every fabric of my self control to pass on this but Ashford has a blue Terrascope GMT on bracelet for $799. I went as far as to ping them and they were able to take a little additional off for me since I was a repeat customer.

Code is affterras799

Apologies in advance for blowing someone's budgets but I need to continue living vicariously through you guys on these as I doubt I can pull these beauties off.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Does the Terrascope have a flat or domed sapphire crystal?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

RTea said:


> Does the Terrascope have a flat or domed sapphire crystal?


If it's domed, you can't tell. Looks flat to me.


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Robotaz said:


> If it's domed, you can't tell. Looks flat to me.


Thanks! That's what it looked like to me also but wanted to double check. The Terrascope is one good looking beast, wish it was in the cards for me at this time in my life.


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

I'm thinking about picking up a Terrascope, does anyone know how much larger the dial is compared to the Aquascope? I have the blue brushed Aquascope currently and I think the larger SS bezel makes the watch visually look smaller. 

Thanks!


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

tiki5698 said:


> I'm thinking about picking up a Terrascope, does anyone know how much larger the dial is compared to the Aquascope? I have the blue brushed Aquascope currently and I think the larger SS bezel makes the watch visually look smaller.
> 
> Thanks!


The dials are the same size. A component of the modular design that enables JR to put resources on fit and finish instead of the development of multiple parts. You are correct in that it is the bezel that is creating the illusion.


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Thanks! Now to just wait till the one I want goes back on sale...



Pallet Spoon said:


> tiki5698 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm thinking about picking up a Terrascope, does anyone know how much larger the dial is compared to the Aquascope? I have the blue brushed Aquascope currently and I think the larger SS bezel makes the watch visually look smaller.
> ...


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

tiki5698 said:


> Thanks! Now to just wait till the one I want goes back on sale...


Call them. Let them know you saw it on sale. They will likely work with you. Ashford is pretty good at CS.


----------



## mrwatchusername (Jun 10, 2013)

Just received an email from Ashford, a coupon code for a further 25% off JeanRichard prices.


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

dsabinojr said:


> Just received an email from Ashford, a coupon code for a further 25% off JeanRichard prices.


I got that as well ... some smokin' deals on the low end but the "normal" pricing they are taking the deductions from are not as good as last year.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

"Smokin' deals"??? I haven't seen anything that jiggles my Johnson. You're better off waiting until the next Ebates, Dealmoon, Slickdeals, etc, offer that rolls along (which seem to come up almost every month to two months, or so). Just my $.02 (not that anyone asked for it).



Pallet Spoon said:


> I got that as well ... some smokin' deals on the low end but the "normal" pricing they are taking the deductions from are not as good as last year.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Some great deals right now, that titanium Aeroscope at $689 looks so tempting, chronos are $899.

JeanRichard watches


----------



## mrwatchusername (Jun 10, 2013)

Interesting, discounts from 80 to 84% on a number of models.



monza06 said:


> Some great deals right now, that titanium Aeroscope at $689 looks so tempting, chronos are $899.
> 
> JeanRichard watches


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm a fan of the brand (own and love my Aquascope) but my curiosity begs the million dollar question....does anyone know FOR A FACT (meaning: no guessing, no speculating, no thoughts or opinions on the matter, LOL!) if JeanRichard, as a brand, are actually still in business? Neither their website, nor Facebook page, appear to have been updated since February of this year. I wonder if Ashford and other online eTailers are simply selling off existing stock? But then again, it appears that Ashford continues to receive replenished inventory...so where's it coming from?


----------



## pl39g (Nov 18, 2011)

Pallet Spoon said:


> Call them. Let them know you saw it on sale. They will likely work with you. Ashford is pretty good at CS.


+ 1 on C ustomer Sevice at Ashford. Very easy to work with.


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

So another Black Friday upon us, and I'm lusting for a new watch....

2 questions to all:
1) Everyone who picked out their awesome looking JRs from Ashford sales over last 1.5 years... did you keep them or flip? Reason I ask is that I never see them in WRUW threads, yet clearly many people picked on up. Just curious if people ended up flipping for whatever reason and what those reasons are

2) Can't seem to find anywhere to check them out in person. JR website shows Tournea Time Machine and Bloomingdales in NYC as distributors, but both appear to have dropped them. My concern is that my puny 6.25-6.5" wrist can't handle 44mm Terrascope, and 39mm may be too small due to small lugs. Anyone with small wrists (<6.5") - which Terrascope are you wearing and how does it fit you?


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

I picked up a JR last black Friday, and still have it. i have a 6.75 wrist, and the watch wears fine with no lug overhang. It's one of my favorite watches, and has a permanent place in my rotation. I am looking for a bronze dial terrascope, hopefully one goes on sale on Friday


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

I had a Aquascope I bought last year, flipped it. Loved the look of the watch and the finishing is ABSOLUTELY amazing.

In the end though, the bracelet did not have half links so I could never get a good fit and it was heavy, 230 grams heavy, so it wasn't that comfortable to wear all day. Also 44mm is the bezel diameter, it's actually 46mm including the side pieces. Still wore okay on my 7.25" wrist due to short lug to lug.

If they make a 42mm version, will definitely buy in a heartbeat!


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Does anyone know if this JR has any lume ?


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

These JeanRichards are value for money spent. The case finishing including the rubber strap on my Aquascope with its deployant can not be improved, not to me. Maybe the case design will prove a one trick pony, with many dial variations a little garish, IMO. Nonetheless there are some real beauties in their line up, maybe never seen again.


----------



## GX9901 (May 13, 2009)

EnderW said:


> So another Black Friday upon us, and I'm lusting for a new watch....
> 
> 2 questions to all:
> 1) Everyone who picked out their awesome looking JRs from Ashford sales over last 1.5 years... did you keep them or flip? Reason I ask is that I never see them in WRUW threads, yet clearly many people picked on up. Just curious if people ended up flipping for whatever reason and what those reasons are
> ...


I bought two JR's last year and still have both. I like them a lot. Here are my JR's on my 6.5" wrist. I think the size is fine for me and it wears smaller than 44mm Luminors, which I wear regularly:




















monza06 said:


> Does anyone know if this JR has any lume ?


Yes, the black numerals, indicies, and hands are lumed. However, it is extremely faint even after a full charge under sunlight. Basically the lume on this watch is not very useful at all for dark or low light reading.


----------



## windupp (Sep 21, 2015)

I have the black/orange one, and yes it has lume. It's on the numbers, hands and indices. (I see Ashford is selling these for $100 less than I paid, lol)


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

I bought a 39mm & 44mm & returned both; the 39 was too small & the 44 was too large


----------



## ftrez (Jun 23, 2014)

I still have my 44mm on the bracelet. Love it. Beautiful fit and finish and you can't beat the price point. Fair warning, the 44mm is a large watch. Not Invicta large but still big if you're used to only wearing smalls.

Also, I have the Terrascope and the lume is bright and beautiful.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I have bought several JR from Ashford. Had 5 at one time. Currently I have a 1681 Ronde for fitting under tight cuffs in dressier situations.

I tell everyone that if you see something you like, but it at these prices. It's worth finding out and having to flip if it doesn't grow on you. They are incredible values.

I did own the bronze dial with darker accents and DLC inner case. It was a beautiful watch and was sold to a longtime regular here. Very nice watch.


----------



## G550 (Aug 16, 2012)

Just picked these two up. Unfortunately the strap on the Highlands is huge!

Do any of you guys know if JR sell different strap sizes?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G550 (Aug 16, 2012)

G550 said:


> Just picked these two up. Unfortunately the strap on the Highlands is huge!
> 
> Do any of you guys know if JR sell different strap sizes?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have emailed JR but had no response.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cursto (Sep 14, 2009)

I came thisss close to buying either an Aquascope or Terrascope recently, but in the end realized they are too large for my wrist. Beautiful watches though.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

G550 said:


> Do any of you guys know if JR sell different strap sizes?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Email this person at Tradema USA, the distributor. I have bought one this way before. Ask them anything you need to know.

[email protected]


----------



## G550 (Aug 16, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> Email this person at Tradema USA, the distributor. I have bought one this way before. Ask them anything you need to know.
> 
> [email protected]


Thanks for the info 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schussnik (Nov 27, 2016)

Just got mine today, love it!


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Just got mine too






for anyone with small wrist here's mine on my 6.25inch wrist..big but not overwhelmingly big, the short lugs help..








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## don r (Apr 23, 2012)

Good deal. I want a Jean Richard now. Like that Aerograph/Terragraph series.


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Joining the thread with my GMT!










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## G550 (Aug 16, 2012)

Still enjoying mine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

It came on rubber with deployant. Not a rubber fan, so it is on a NATO until I find a suitable strap with blasted hardware.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

If I were to get another leather strap for my Terrascope do I need to get one with curved end? The oem leather strap has curved end to follow the shape of the case. Also, what's a good source for 26mm strap? It's not a very common size. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G550 (Aug 16, 2012)

tommy_boy said:


> It came on rubber with deployant. Not a rubber fan, so it is on a NATO until I find a suitable strap with blasted hardware.


Please post if you find any suitable straps. I'm finding the deployant to be pretty uncomfortable so too have it on a nato. I think it would look great on a distressed leather or similar.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G550 (Aug 16, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> Email this person at Tradema USA, the distributor. I have bought one this way before. Ask them anything you need to know.
> 
> [email protected]


Unfortunately JR don't sell a small strap for this model.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

EA-Sport said:


> If I were to get another leather strap for my Terrascope do I need to get one with curved end? The oem leather strap has curved end to follow the shape of the case. Also, what's a good source for 26mm strap? It's not a very common size.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For 26 check all the usual suspects for Panerais like panatime and combat straps. I believe our lug width is 25mm though, so it may require some notching if you go that route. I recently ordered the OEM leather so we'll see if the strap itself is curved or if it's just the spring bars.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

G550 said:


> Unfortunately JR don't sell a small strap for this model.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think JR watches are all tiny.


----------



## tallnthensome (Jul 3, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> I think JR watches are all tiny.


Better think a bit harder. Most of their popular models measure out at 44-46mm. You a 68mm Invicta guy?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

tallnthensome said:


> Better think a bit harder. Most of their popular models measure out at 44-46mm. You a 68mm Invicta guy?


Strap. Typo.

Thanks, Dad.

Think harder, huh?


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> Strap. Typo.
> 
> Thanks, Dad.
> 
> Think harder, huh?


Just to keep things informative, all of the full sized Aeroscope, Terrascope, Aquascope, and 1681 series use 25mm. It is definitely an odd and fairly large size.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Raydius said:


> Just to keep things informative, all of the full sized Aeroscope, Terrascope, Aquascope, and 1681 series use 25mm. It is definitely an odd and fairly large size.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Ah, talking about width. Now I get it.

Anyone who's owned a JR knows the straps are very short. I'm always on the very last holes and the clasp is halfway up my wrist.


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> Ah, talking about width. Now I get it.
> 
> Anyone who's owned a JR knows the straps are very short. I'm always on the very last holes and the clasp is halfway up my wrist.


Good to know, my oem strap should be here on Monday, looking forward to trying it out!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithlaw2000 (Mar 28, 2015)

Keep sending long posts that get cut off by watchuseek and don't know why. I have just bought multiple JRs after seeing them live in NYC. See pics. If you have interest in buying my extras at cyber Monday prices let me know. I will return otherwise. That said beautiful pieces and the one I am keeping has the fit/finish if my Cartier


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

Just for fun as I ran across this thread again....


----------



## BerutoSenpai (Sep 7, 2016)

ashford is the place to go for JRs and they're on sale now so better grab em


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

wschofield3 said:


> Just for fun as I ran across this thread again....
> 
> View attachment 10181786


I picked up a silver dial, Walt. I really like these small seconds 1681s. Both the big one, and the Ronde above.


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> I picked up a silver dial, Walt. I really like these small seconds 1681s. Both the big one, and the Ronde above.


I saw that...it's a beauty!


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Just got my strap in from Tradema, excellent customer service. Now just waiting for my curved spring bars (the bracelet comes with straight bars vs the curved ones needed for the straps).










From what I've read here on the forums, the OEM deployant clasp is not that comfortable. Any recommendations on an aftermarket 22mm deployant, or should I just use a normal buckle?

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## jlowyz (Nov 5, 2016)

Raydius said:


> Just got my strap in from Tradema, excellent customer service. Now just waiting for my curved spring bars (the bracelet comes with straight bars vs the curved ones needed for the straps).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, any chance you could share where you got your curved spring bars from?

Thanks!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Raydius said:


> Just got my strap in from Tradema, excellent customer service. Now just waiting for my curved spring bars (the bracelet comes with straight bars vs the curved ones needed for the straps).
> 
> From what I've read here on the forums, the OEM deployant clasp is not that comfortable. Any recommendations on an aftermarket 22mm deployant, or should I just use a normal buckle?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Wow! Super-nice strap!


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

solitudex said:


> Ah, any chance you could share where you got your curved spring bars from?
> 
> Thanks!


I have one OEM pair coming from Tradema and another generic set from Amazon (they are only like $7, may as well have spares). I'll post when either arrive.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Finally got everything I needed to swap in the leather strap and wow, it gives this watch an entirely different character. Even though it's fairly large, it fills my need for a dress watch.

Other perks are that it is noticeably lighter than the bracelet and it makes the watch wear a bit smaller.

That being said, it's raining in LA right now so I'll probably throw the bracelet back on for now. It's great to have choices. 



















Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Raydius said:


> Just got my strap in from Tradema, excellent customer service. Now just waiting for my curved spring bars (the bracelet comes with straight bars vs the curved ones needed for the straps).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice..looks like the strap itself isn't curved so it must be the spring bars that are curved no?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm happy to see this thread back alive. I love my Aquascope. It is so unique, so much character, so versatile, strong lume. The Aquascope has been the only watch out of all the ones that I've had that has checked all of the boxes for me.


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

EA-Sport said:


> Nice..looks like the strap itself isn't curved so it must be the spring bars that are curved no?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's not shown well in the pic, but the strap is curved; a straight bar would not fit without damaging it.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

colgex said:


> I'm happy to see this thread back alive. I love my Aquascope. It is so unique, so much character, so versatile, strong lume. The Aquascope has been the only watch out of all the ones that I've had that has checked all of the boxes for me.


Awesome! Yes, my Terrascope has dominated my wrist time since I've received it ~3 weeks ago other than when the situation calls for my G-Shock 5600. It immediately changed my collection goals... I no longer am in search of a Hamilton field watch, a Seiko Brightz, or a mid-tier diver. I am also probably going to sell my King Seiko, and only keep one of my turtles. I'm not really pining for anything right now, and don't mind being patient for once, because I'm still excited to put on the JR every day, especially now that I have a leather option.

I don't know if I'd get another JR 'Scope in the collection because it's such a unique case shape it would feel redundant for me to have more than 1, but I did also definitely start looking at other offerings like the old DJR chrono, and also at GP models I used to never pay attention to.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## heavyjumbo (Jun 24, 2012)

Great photos here. I picked up two during this holiday season.


----------



## windupp (Sep 21, 2015)

I bought two last holiday season, and still have them both. Good watches, and different.


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

JR has actually made me interested in GP. Starting to have an eye out on their chronos to add to my "one day" list 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Raydius said:


> JR has actually made me interested in GP. Starting to have an eye out on their chronos to add to my "one day" list
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


I like their diver, a lot.


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

Does anyone know if half links are available for the Terrascope bracelet, or of any other alternative way to deal with the lack of a half link?Thanks.


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

dart1214 said:


> Does anyone know if half links are available for the Terrascope bracelet, or of any other alternative way to deal with the lack of a half link?Thanks.












Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## AllThingsWatches (Apr 7, 2006)

Great continuing thread. Got the bronze dial but not loving it. The others are just fantastic pieces with different materials, movements and personalities.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

AllThingsWatches said:


> Great continuing thread. Got the bronze dial but not loving it. The others are just fantastic pieces with different materials, movements and personalities.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you tried the bronze dial on leather?

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## AllThingsWatches (Apr 7, 2006)

Raydius said:


> Have you tried the bronze dial on leather?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Yes but the dial has black accents along with black pvd mid case elements not the same as the other version with the ostrich. The black makes it more sporty and I might just have to return. Not really loving it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

AllThingsWatches said:


> Yes but the dial has black accents along with black pvd mid case elements not the same as the other version with the ostrich. The black makes it more sporty and I might just have to return. Not really loving it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got it. I really like your Aquascope dial also, it's very unique. If I added another JR to my collection it would be something along those lines.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

AllThingsWatches said:


> Great continuing thread. Got the bronze dial but not loving it. The others are just fantastic pieces with different materials, movements and personalities.


How are you liking the carbon? Someone had mentioned they noticed some sort of delamination of the carbon fiber - any issues with yours? Anymore pics?

How's the rubbergator strap? I've never seen nor held one and would like to know more about it.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I just started a JR thread that gets away from the Ashford topic and covers any and all. Please consider moving over there.

JeanRichard - WRUW and Discussion Thread

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/jeanr...3868522.html#/topics/3868522?page=1&_k=jrrhs9


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

Jean Richard promptly responded to my email and said only full links are available FYI. I guess the suggestion that Raydius made, or diet is in order. 



dart1214 said:


> Does anyone know if half links are available for the Terrascope bracelet, or of any other alternative way to deal with the lack of a half link?Thanks.


----------



## AllThingsWatches (Apr 7, 2006)

Slant said:


> How are you liking the carbon? Someone had mentioned they noticed some sort of delamination of the carbon fiber - any issues with yours? Anymore pics?
> 
> How's the rubbergator strap? I've never seen nor held one and would like to know more about it.


Actually never wore it outside. I just really like it. Have had it since summer I believe. Will get to it one day but my case is perfect.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

dart1214 said:


> Jean Richard promptly responded to my email and said only full links are available FYI. I guess the suggestion that Raydius made, or diet is in order.


On the plus side, their customer service is top notch. I bought my leather strap from them directly.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Raydius said:


> On the plus side, their customer service is top notch. I bought my leather strap from them directly.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


I'm VERY excited to find out if the service is as good when one of us needs a JR1000 fixed.


----------



## KJParlay (Mar 4, 2014)

Raydius said:


> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Love the look of this. I've been obsessed with Terrascope ever since I became aware it existed like a month ago. 
So obsessed, in fact, that I just ordered one (white dial 3 hand).


----------



## Glacier (Oct 28, 2015)

Wow so Ashford has restocked?


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Glacier said:


> Wow so Ashford has restocked?


It's different stock. No GMT's in the current batch, but a lot more 1681's.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## kingsarms (Apr 28, 2013)

I love the terrascopes, I'd love to add one to my collection


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

That GMT on leather above is gorgeous but I have a new favorite JR at the moment, patiently waiting to go on sale for half of what it is right now


----------



## jibba1229 (Sep 16, 2014)

Are these quality watches?


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

jibba1229 said:


> Are these quality watches?


So far so good, the quality of the Sellita SW200 is pretty well documented from other brands' usage, and I'd say the case quality on these modular JR's is much higher than any many other watches I've handled. I'd say from a case perspective it competes well with other watches close to its MSRP (~$3k), and that's from having looked very closely at the AquaTerra.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

monza06 said:


> That GMT on leather above is gorgeous but I have a new favorite JR at the moment, patiently waiting to go on sale for half of what it is right now


Great watch!





Be sure to pick up a white strap too. It is my favorite summer watch!


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Really? I think that question was already answered in the 847 posts prior to you asking.



jibba1229 said:


> Are these quality watches?


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

jibba1229 said:


> Are these quality watches?


Yes, and the magic is in the multi-piece case work ... I'll put these up again in this thread for folks just joining in. Their dial work and floating indicies on some pieces are quite cool too but the details on the case, I think, are just exquisite.


----------



## vancanfanedm (May 21, 2016)

It looks like the price jumps around reading different parts of this thread... Even now some of the steel terrascopes are between 699 to 1300 usd. Leather versions more than bracelets!! Dont see that often... Course the one I like is $1300 but I cant justify it when basically the same watch with a different color or strap is 699..

Whats the skinny guys? Would love some insight from guys who have been watching these / bought already... Im coming in late.

Cheers


----------



## KJParlay (Mar 4, 2014)

vancanfanedm said:


> It looks like the price jumps around reading different parts of this thread... Even now some of the steel terrascopes are between 699 to 1300 usd. Leather versions more than bracelets!! Dont see that often... Course the one I like is $1300 but I cant justify it when basically the same watch with a different color or strap is 699...
> Cheers


I've only been watching these for a couple months. But here's what I've seen.
Ashford have sales quite often. Maybe the one you want isn't included right now, but it will be sooner or later. I missed out on a good black Friday sale but right after Christmas they had another.
The pricing can be peculiar. I don't know how they decide which models to put on sale. It seems kind of random but I'm going to assume there's some order to it. I just bought the white dial on bracelet. I wish I didn't have to pay the $200 premium for the bracelet, but hey, it was the one I wanted.
I found it strangest that, for a while, the GMT on bracelet was $750, which was less than the 3-hand version. I don't like the white dial GMT, but I really did debate getting the black GMT on bracelet and the white dial 3-hand on leather. Sense got the better of me though.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Good prices!!


----------



## Preacherman (Feb 21, 2014)

Hoping to revive the conversation on this thread. My wife bought me a JeanRichard 1681 from Ashford for Christmas. Love the watch. I had a chance to try them on a couple of years ago at a local dealer and have been interested in them ever since. I went back to that same dealer after Christmas to look into ordering a different strap only to find out that they no longer carry the brand. I called around to four other dealers listed on the JeanRichard website and got the same story from all of them. They said they hated dealing with the U.S. distributor and dropped the brand. Not exactly confidence inspiring. I also noticed neither their website nor their social media accounts have been updated since early in 2016. It also looks like they didn't have a presence at any of the big watch shows last year. I'm really wondering what the state of this company is right now, and where they're headed in the future. I did reach out to them through their website and was contacted by Tradema of America, who handles their after sales service. They gave me a quote for a full service on the 1681, which is $626 plus $50 shipping and includes a polish, but they didn't have any information about the current state of the company. Has anyone run across any evidence that JeanRichard is still actually manufacturing watches??


----------



## vancanfanedm (May 21, 2016)

None of that sounds good.

Sent from my BLU R1 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## canuckfan33 (Sep 4, 2015)

I contacted them recently, in the last two weeks, about a few questions I had about the actual movement in my Highland. 

Every site seems to give me a different answer Eta, jr60 or jr1000.

She said it does not have an in house movement, but was tracking down some information as my grey market unit did not have a booklet with it.

This was a direct email to the company and she has responded but I'm still waiting for a definitive answer. 

So I was getting responses and I'd say they are still around.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Preacherman (Feb 21, 2014)

canuckfan33 said:


> I contacted them recently, in the last two weeks, about a few questions I had about the actual movement in my Highland.
> 
> Every site seems to give me a different answer Eta, jr60 or jr1000.
> 
> ...


Interesting. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## canuckfan33 (Sep 4, 2015)

Preacherman said:


> Interesting. Thanks for sharing this.


Fyi this is who I've been dealing with,

Déborah PICHOT

Customer Service Assistant

[email protected]

Girard-Perregaux a division of SOWIND SA

Place Girardet 1- CH-2301 La Chaux-de-Fonds - T +41 32 911 33 21

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Preacherman (Feb 21, 2014)

canuckfan33 said:


> Fyi this is who I've been dealing with,
> 
> Déborah PICHOT
> 
> ...


Thanks! Just sent her an email.


----------



## Preacherman (Feb 21, 2014)

Just found an interview with Antonio Calce, the brand's CEO from early 2015. Seems that they're no longer making the 1681 movement? 

"What about JeanRichard?


AC: JeanRichard must become more complementary within Sowind than it currently is. It got a little ahead of itself, and we now need to refocus this promising brand, repositioning it slightly below its current level, with more affordable products (without manufacture movements, unlike GP which is equipped with 100% manufacture movements), a more limited number of models and a more clearly-defined scope. We are just starting out on a very gradual process of redefining the brand’s focus."


Source: Europa Star March 2015 Magazine Issue


----------



## Preacherman (Feb 21, 2014)

Double post


----------



## heavyjumbo (Jun 24, 2012)

Wow - that stinks. I want to add another 1681 to my collection before they discontinue. Phenominal watch at the $1,000 sales price point on Ashford.


Preacherman said:


> Just found an interview with Antonio Calce, the brand's CEO from early 2015. Seems that they're no longer making the 1681 movement?
> 
> "What about JeanRichard?
> 
> ...


----------



## heavyjumbo (Jun 24, 2012)

double post


----------



## pepepatryk (Feb 1, 2017)

My precious


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

Preacherman said:


> Just found an interview with Antonio Calce, the brand's CEO from early 2015. Seems that they're no longer making the 1681 movement?
> 
> "What about JeanRichard?
> 
> ...


It seems like daddy wants to hold Jeanrichard down, in hopes of letting big sister (Girard Perregaux) shine. I don't quite understand this; JR was booming, although I do agree they overdid it on the huge number of model variants.

Anyway, he's done a stellar job squelching JR. Still waiting for GP to start shining though....
Ever since Calce took command, JR immediately went into some sort of slow extinction mode.


----------



## G550 (Aug 16, 2012)

pepepatryk said:


> My precious


These are really nice, not for every occasion but a keeper for sure.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

bluedialer said:


> It seems like daddy wants to hold Jeanrichard down, in hopes of letting big sister (Girard Perregaux) shine. I don't quite understand this; JR was booming, although I do agree they overdid it on the huge number of model variants.
> 
> Anyway, he's done a stellar job squelching JR. Still waiting for GP to start shining though....
> Ever since Calce took command, JR immediately went into some sort of slow extinction mode.


Yeah my local AD (Feldmar in Los Angeles) stopped stocking JR but it seems they can still order it. Meanwhile, Arizona Fine Time (only GS dealer in AZ) picked them up recently, and you can see listings on their site for not quite Ashford prices.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## TurboJew (Mar 11, 2010)

Just picked this one up, loving it so far. Its a shame that the brand seems dead for now.


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

Got mine last week. $749 at Ashford is hard to pass up. Just waiting for the white dial to drop price!
Wonder what I'll have to sell it for when I get bored?


----------



## przemyslaw (Oct 30, 2011)

Probably the last Terrascope on Ashford :-(


----------



## royalpig180 (Oct 15, 2015)

przemyslaw said:


> Probably the last Terrascope on Ashford
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Argh you beat me to it! Let me know if you ever get bored of it 😆


----------



## TurboJew (Mar 11, 2010)

Yup, looks like the party is over at Ashford


----------



## przemyslaw (Oct 30, 2011)

My favourite JR 39mm


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

TurboJew said:


> Yup, looks like the party is over at Ashford


Ashford had a couple models a few days ago after there were none listed. Now they are completely out again. Perhaps some models were returned? Not sure if it pays to check every once in a while, but maybe a model or two will show up again.
A WUS member has a nice Aeroscope chronograph for sale on a bracelet for less than it was at Ashford on a rubber strap. Not affiliated with the seller or the watch, just passing along the info.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Ashford no longer has JeanRichard inventory and all of a sudden Gemnation does??? Come on people, do the math! I think it's fairly obvious by now that most, if not of all, of these NYC based eTailers are somehow affiliated with, or are shell companies of, each other.


----------



## przemyslaw (Oct 30, 2011)

Gemnation has very high prices compared to Ashford. Although one Terrascope 39mm model was initially for $ 1,200. Now the price is 2950 USD :-(


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

Good deal, for a reason!


----------

